# Who wants to be a Wayfinder? Part 1



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 18, 2005)

The original game thread can be found here

The battle in the sewers is short but vicious. Most of the rats flee out the open doorway but some stop to attack Plonk, smelling the meat sauce from the trap. Kala and Plonk have their hands full dealing with the threat while Ferrix and Jaron race across the room and scale the chains hanging from the ceiling to the third floor. They move carefully into the fog cloud following the sound of chanting until they corner the cloaked figure they spotted earlier. The moment they located the figure, it finished its chant and an eagle appears. Despite the eagle flapping about their heads and the figure's masterful handling of the dagger, Jaron and Teivel manage to slay the cloaked figure. The fog cloud dissipates and the eagle vanishes as the spells fade. Unwrapping the figure reveals a human man in leather armor. His entire body is covered with tattoos depicting trees whose branches and roots form complex knots. Interwoven among the knots are runes that Kala recognizes as druidic in origin and symbolize various animal spirits. Unfortunately he carried no documents or notes indicating why he had the young thief rob the inn or what he hoped to accomplish. 

It takes the rest of the evening to move the bodies to the surface and contact the authorities. They question the group several times to ensure they're telling the entire story. The innkeeper is incredibly grateful for his returned lockbox. He offers them free lodging anytime they're in town. The rest of the evening is spent in celebration as the innkeeper generously agrees to pay for their tab.

Kala and Plonk, after a long night discussing their recent experiences, decide that after their near brush with death they weren't quite as eager to head into more danger. The next day they contact Noble Qui at House Tharask and bow out of the contract. Glaw and Patruk are both gone when you return to the tavern and are nowhere to be found. Noble Qui is irritated but says that he will find replacements as soon as possible.

Two days pass quickly by as Jaron and Teivel collect their gear, say their goodbyes, and ready themselves for their next adventure. A letter from House Tharask arrived over night indicating that the replacements had been recruited and would be joining them aboard the airship. 




Dawn finds you just outside of the eastern gate of Fairhaven staring up at the sky for the first glimpse of one of House Lyrandar's awe-inspiring airships. Several other travelers gather around the airship port, keeping to themselves or in tight groups. 

Time seems to crawl by before the first glimpse of bright color in the sky is spotted by an observent traveler. The call goes out and shortly everyone is watching as a massive wooden ship descends out of the sky. Shaped like a sailing ship, this airship lacks a mast and sails. Instead its hull seems to be shrouded in a permanent cloud that roils like a thunderhead. It slows as it approaches the ground and several moments go by until it finally stops nearly a dozen feet off the ground. Ground crews secure ropes and move ladders into place to offload passangers. After a hour of work the ship begins boarding passangers.

You are conducted up a ramp to a lower platform. A man standing at the top of the ramp takes your tickets and examines them closely. Looking up at you and begins an obviously often repeated speech. "Welcome aboard House Lyrandar's airship, "Sun over the Water". Your room is below decks, stern section. You are free to move about the ship however any door painted in red is for crew only and is offlimits. For passanger safety, no weapons are allowed on board. You will relenquish all weapons including daggers to the Master-at-Arms. Anyone found carrying a weapon onboard will be confined and be disembarked at the next port. The Master-at-Arms is just inside this entranceway, you may proceed." He waves you past and inspects the next group boarding. You see at least ten people boarding in addition to your group.

The lower hallways are narrow and feel cramped. A large human stands at the end of the hall with two assistants. He wears a bright blue and silver shirt decorated with the House crest; a shield wreathed in waves with a mass of writhing tentacles in the center. Beside him is a large, iron bound chest and a pile of cloth. "I am Grud'al", he says, "the Master-at-Arms. All weapons must be turned in here where they will be kept safe. You may claim them when disembarking. If you are suspected of carrying any weapons past this point you will be searched. The crew on board are well trained and will keep you safe, so there is no need for weapons past this point." 
He accepts any weapons offered him and his assistants carefully wrap them in cloth before placing them in the chest. He marks the weapon and your name down on a sheet of paper before allowing you past.

The Ship
[SBLOCK]
The ship is approximately 180' long and 50' wide on the top deck. There is a close-slotted rail around the entire upper deck chest-high for a human. There are 3 decks available to you. 3rd deck consists of 8 cabins including yours. 2nd deck has 4 more cabins for the richer passengers and also houses the kitchen and mess hall. Almost all of the upper deck is available to you, other than the very front section where the lookouts are housed. 


```
H = Stairs
I = Doors

3rd Deck
    Bow
-----------
|#### ####|
|###I I###|
|#### ####|
|---- ----|
|#### ####|
|###I I###|
|#### ####|
|---- ----|
|#### ####|
|###I I###|
|#### ####|
|---- ----|
|#### ####|
|###I I###|
|#### ####|
|----H----|
   Stern

2nd Deck
   Bow
|#########|
|#.......#|
|#.......#|
|#H.....H#|
|#.......#|
|#.......#|
|#.......#|
|#... ...#|
|#### ####|
|###[COLOR=Red]I I[/COLOR]###|
|#### ####|
|---- ----|
|#### ####|
|###[COLOR=Red]I I[/COLOR]###|
|#### ####|
|----H----|
   Stern

Top Deck
   .#.
  .###.
 .#####.
.#######.
####[COLOR=Red]I[/COLOR]####
#.......#
#.......#
#.......#
#...#...#
#H.###.H#
#...#...#
#.......#
#.......#
#.#...#.#
#.#...#.#
#.......#
#..###..#
#.......#
#.......#
#..###..#
##[COLOr=Red]I[/COLOR]###[COLOR=Red]I[/COLOR]##
#########
#########
#########
```

[/SBLOCK]

Your Cabin
[SBLOCK]
Your cabins are 20'x15'. It is quite spartan, no chairs or tables, just a small cabinet fixed to the wall to stow your gear. There are 4 bunks per room. You have been given the keys to the last two cabins in the stern section next to the stairway. You can feel a low vibration below your feet whenever the ship is in motion probably due to your proximity to the bottom hull.


[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2005)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian, remembering his last time on an airship, winces at the thought of foregoing his weapons, but submits both shortspear and shortbow to the man-at-arms.

"This is all I have. Now, besides the crew quarters, I need to know how to access the cargo area. My companion is stabled there, and I'll want to check on him during the voyage."

Midian also grimaces inside to think how much grief Talbot's likely to give him for yet another high-altitude ride.


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

*Johan d'Deneith, Paladin of Romance and Music (AKA Sex and Rock and Roll)*

Johan steps onto the ship and smiles at the man-at-arms.

"Grud'al, I can assure you as a member of the House Deneith it's guilds that I shall only bear my weapons in defense of those on the ship.  I am Johan d'Deneith."  He offers his hand to the Man-at-arms.

"Oh, and where do you want my horse?"

OOC: I must direct your attention to this, not only for entertainment value, but it is possable he has heard of my parents (Who are quite well know for their Xen'drake exploits).  Diplomacy +5 if needed, and note he does have favor in his house.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 19, 2005)

*Seria ir'Taynath*

Seeing Johan talking with the Master-at-Arms, Seria can only imagine what he is trying to talk him into allowing. After approaching closer, and hearing that all weapons must be handed over, Seria gets a better idea of what Johan is trying to use his pretty smile for.

"Here are my only weapons, and don't let this charmer here get away with anything," Seria says with a smile as she hands over her crossbow and dagger and gives Johan a nudge. "I'll see you on board."

Seria boards and settles herself on the top deck up against a railing so that she can watch everyone boarding down below.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2005)

A tall, narrowly built woman ascends the ramp to the ship at a sedate pace. She is wrapped in a dark charcoal grey cloak, with its hood up, and her face is obscured by a featureless onyx mask. Grey eyes peer through the slits in it, though her expression is impossible to judge. Under the cloak she wears a dark blue gown with silver highlights that clings to her figure rather flatteringly, but doesn't expose so much as a square inch of skin. Her gloved hand dips into the pouch at her side as she reaches the ship itself, and presents a thin sheaf of papers to the man checking in passengers.

He eyes her, a little dubiously. "An odd name. You work for House Thrashk?"

She replies in a slightly siblant, soft tone that carries despite the mask. "You would accept my word over a signed and sealed document? So be it. Yes, I do. And Whisper may be an odd name, but it has suited me well thus far. May I board, or not?"

The sailor grunts and hands the papers back. "My apologies. Welcome aboard."

"Thank you." Whisper takes her things back and steps onto the deck.

"I'll have to keep your weapons for you while you're on board," the deckhand warns as she passes. "The red doors are for crew only. And here's your cabin key." 

Whisper produces a dagger and crossbow without comment, handing them over without complaint or apparent dismay. She takes her key with a nod, and slips it away. For a little while she watches the sailors and passengers mill about, then goes below decks to explore and find her cabin. Once inside, she lays her pouch and pack down on the first bed that seems unclaimed and sits down for a moment to collect her thoughts.

(Pretty much anyone who wants to speak with her can...either while she's puttering around on deck, or while she's in the cabin)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 19, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon/Wizard*

Stepping aboard the airship Jaron takes a moment to look around his surroundings. Then once the introduction is made he quickly bringing himself back to the task at hand by relinguishing his ticket when able, then moves to the indicated passageway to the cabin lost deep in his own thoughts.

Though weighed down with his packages Jaron moves to the hall with all the grace he can muster till he is face to face with the Master-at-Arms. And after hearing his presentation Jaron with a simple inclination of his head locks eyes with Grud'al, "Very well. My name is Jaron Dain. I don't have to store him do I?" The last said with a with a smile on his face as Torg stands up in a boxing stance on his shoulder. Then Jaron quickly hands over his weapons and takes his claim ticket, before heading toward the cabins.

Once there and his bags have been stored on his bunk Jaron makes his way back toward the main deck. 

_I thought I saw Seria and Whisper. If they are aboard for this job then things are looking up._


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 20, 2005)

Grud'al gives Johan a hard look and frowns as he considers the request. After a moment he says, "I've heard of your family but you I am not familiar with. The captain has been known to relax the rules for those of noble birth so perhaps the courtesy can be extended to you. You may keep your dagger but the rest must be stowed. I have to keep the safety of the other passengers in mind."
As you start to pass he reaches out and siezes your arm in a strong grip. Leaning close he speaks quietly to you. "Should a weapon be used in any altercations while on board the captain will deal harshly with those involved." He purses his lips and whistles a long note that lowers in pitch until he smacks his lips loudly. With that he releases you to be on your way.

The animals and other cargo are loaded seperately using larger ramps leading into the cargo area. The crew stable them in small stalls barely wide enough to admit the animals. When asked about their care, the crew try to convince you that they will be well cared for but under your constant requests they relent. They agree to escort you down to look in on them whenever the need arises. 

As the last of the supplies are loaded and all passengers are onboard the captain steps out onto the deck to address the crew and passangers. He looks to be a middle aged man whose tidy dark brown hair and beard are starting to show streaks of grey. He wears a fine silk uniform the same yellow and blue colors that the crew wears, though his is by far the most elaborate. Standing at the sterncastle before a post with a polished stone top, he addresses those assembled. "I am Captain Aust of the House Lyrandar Airship "Dawn over the Water", welcome aboard the finest airship in the fleet. My crew is the best trained sailors in the skies and will do everything in their power to make this the most enjoyable trip you've ever taken. We have finished taking on supplies and passengers and are ready to depart. Pilot Sven," he turns to a young man standing next to him. "Take us out." The man steps forward and places both hands on the stone on the pillar. The entire ship hums as the air elemental comes to life. From the railing looking down you can see that the elemental cloud has once more enveloped the hull and is gently lifting the ship into the air. The few people left on the landing platform wave farewell, slowly growing smaller and smaller.


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2005)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Once satisfied that Talbot is settled (and that he can return to keep his companion company when he wishes) Midian settles down a bit. He's still nervous about the lack of weapons. _But really,_ he thinks, _what are the chances of another airship I ride on being attacked by undead pirates?_ He tries to laugh it off, but decides maybe it's better not to think about it.

"Jaron!" the young druid calls out when he sees his old classmate. He smiles and reaches out to shake his hand. "I never got a chance to congratulate you on your graduate honors. Seeing as I barely managed to finish, well, I'm quite jealous."

Midian fumbles in his cloak and brings out his official papers. "And now it looks like we're working together, eh?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 21, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "Jaron!" the young druid calls out when he sees his old classmate. He smiles and reaches out to shake his hand.



Turning at the mention of his name, Jaron is happily surprised by whom he finds. "Midian, How are you?" Returning the smile and handshake with one of his own. 


			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "I never got a chance to congratulate you on your graduate honors. Seeing as I barely managed to finish, well, I'm quite jealous."



"Well I appreciate that, though I remember someone needing a young druids help to pass some of his more "nature" oriented classes. But I figured you would be far from here by now." And with that the two quickly bring each other up to speed on their adventures since graduation. Both having a chuckle at various points in their re-tellings.


			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Midian fumbles in his cloak and brings out his official papers. "And now it looks like we're working together, eh?"



"Excellent! We had been told that new members had been found for our journey. Do you know who else will be joining us?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2005)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> "Excellent! We had been told that new members had been found for our journey. Do you know who else will be joining us?"




"Both Johan d'Deneith and Whisper got the same orders, so I'm sure they're around somewhere. I'm pretty sure I saw Johan's horse in the hold when I was checking on Talbot."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 21, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "Both Johan d'Deneith and Whisper got the same orders, so I'm sure they're around somewhere. I'm pretty sure I saw Johan's horse in the hold when I was checking on Talbot."




His grin deepening and a twinkle in his eye becoming more prominent Jaron begins looking around as he continues talking. "Excellent! I had been wondering who would be the other members of the team. Teivel ir'Torn should be along at some point. So that will give us five members." With that a screach coming from Jaron' cloak materializing as a large lump on his shoulder. His grin turning to one of embarrassment as he looks back to Midian. "I must apologize I have shown terrible breeding."  Shifting the cloak off his shoulder he uncovers a small monkey. "Midian this is Torg....Torg this is Midian." The small creature looks up to Jaron with what could only be called a frustrated look before turning to face Midian and cocking its head. "Well this job is definately looking up, if you ask me."


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2005)

Johan nods to Grud'al and hands him all his weapons but his dagger.  "It shall not leave my side lest in defense of the ship sir.  You have my word."

Johan waves to Midian and Jaron as he walks to catch up to Seria.  He leans against the rail, and with a sly grin says "Already trying to get me in trouble I see.  I assume I can expect more of the same?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2005)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

At the sudden appearance of the monkey, Midian starts a moment, then smiles widely. He bows his head to the creature, saying "An honor to meet you, Torg. We'll have to let you and Talbot get acquainted at some point, I'm sure." On standing again, the druid adds, "We're becoming a regular menagerie, aren't we?"

[sblock=Prof Yeti]So, does naming your monkey Torg make you a Sluggy fan, or a Sluggy hater?  [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Johan waves to Midian and Jaron as he walks to catch up to Seria.  He leans against the rail, and with a sly grin says "Already trying to get me in trouble I see.  I assume I can expect more of the same?"




Tipping her hat down slightly to help protect her eyes from the sun, she leans both arms on the railing of the top deck. "Trying to get you into trouble, you ask?" Seria says with a chuckle and a smile. "Just making sure you stay out of trouble. I saw Midian, Jaron, and Whisper board. Is there anyone else from our class you know of that has been hired by House Tharashk?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 22, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> At the sudden appearance of the monkey, Midian starts a moment, then smiles widely. He bows his head to the creature, saying "An honor to meet you, Torg. We'll have to let you and Talbot get acquainted at some point, I'm sure." On standing again, the druid adds, "We're becoming a regular menagerie, aren't we?"




Wrapping his tail around Jaron' neck, Torg stands and gives Midian what seems to be a salute. He then settles back to a seated position and watches the conversation as it moves back and forth.

With a grin in place Jaron watches the exchange. "He would like that."  Still looking around as he speaks, "So shall we see if we cannot find the others?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2005)

Whisper crosses the deck at this, face hidden as usual, but the wry smile audible in her voice as she says, "Look at all of us. I almost feel as though we were back in the classroom. It is good to be sharing this adventure with you."


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Tipping her hat down slightly to help protect her eyes from the sun, she leans both arms on the railing of the top deck. "Trying to get you into trouble, you ask?" Seria says with a chuckle and a smile. "Just making sure you stay out of trouble. I saw Midian, Jaron, and Whisper board. Is there anyone else from our class you know of that has been hired by House Tharashk?"



"Oh, don't give me that.  I see that smile on your face when I get caught in a pickle,"  Johan chuckles.  "And I thought we had another coming, but perhaps I heard wrong."

Johan smiles as Whisper and the others all begin to congregate.  "Well, we're on our luxury cruise.  I guess we should make the best of it."  Johan offers Seria his arm and asks, in a serious tone "Shall we m'lady?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2005)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Whisper crosses the deck at this, face hidden as usual, but the wry smile audible in her voice as she says, "Look at all of us. I almost feel as though we were back in the classroom. It is good to be sharing this adventure with you."




"Whisper! You remember Jaron Dain? I was just getting acquainted with Dain's new friend." He indicates the monkey on the young wizard's shoulder. "Torg, Whisper. Whisper, Torg."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 22, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Whisper crosses the deck at this, face hidden as usual, but the wry smile audible in her voice as she says, "Look at all of us. I almost feel as though we were back in the classroom. It is good to be sharing this adventure with you."



Seeing Whisper approaching, Jaron points her out to Midian just as she starts speaking. With a slight bow, his grin apparent. "I agree m'lady, both on the reunion and the sharing of the adventure."



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "Whisper! You remember Jaron Dain? I was just getting acquainted with Dain's new friend." He indicates the monkey on the young wizard's shoulder. "Torg, Whisper. Whisper, Torg."



With the introduction Torg stands up on Jaron' shoulder performing a deep bow of his own. To which Jaron turns his head to the small monkey. "Show-off."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Johan smiles as Whisper and the others all begin to congregate.  "Well, we're on our luxury cruise.  I guess we should make the best of it."  Johan offers Seria his arm and asks, in a serious tone "Shall we m'lady?"




Seeing the rest of the rest of her classmates gathering on the deck of "Dawn over the Water", Seria smiles at Johan, offers her own arm and replies in a serious tone "This _is_ a very fine vessel. The finest in the fleet apparently. But before you show me around, I say we visit with the others we are suppose to be traveling with. Shall we m'lord?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2005)

Whisper digs delicate fingers into her pouch and produces a morsel of food that she offers to Torg.

"Clever little monkey..."

Then to Seria the sorceress says, "I agree. I'm also curious to hear what everyone has planned once we reach our destination. In addition to assisting the professor, of course."


----------



## Bront (Dec 23, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Seeing the rest of the rest of her classmates gathering on the deck of "Dawn over the Water", Seria smiles at Johan, offers her own arm and replies in a serious tone "This _is_ a very fine vessel. The finest in the fleet apparently. But before you show me around, I say we visit with the others we are suppose to be traveling with. Shall we m'lord?"



Johan chuckles.  "You have me wrong m'lady.  Twas my intention all along."

Johan walks with Seria over to the others.  "Ladies, Gentilemen, tis a good day for a voyage, is it not?"

OOC: I realise my post was vague, but he was facing the others when he offered her his arm, and had intended on heading to the others all along.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 23, 2005)

"Good to see you Whisper, Jaron and Midian," Seria says and gives them all hugs. "I really look forward to our travels together." 

Now that all pleasantries have been taken care of, Seria decides now would be a good time to discuss their plan of action so that they can enjoy the rest of their cruise to the Lhazaar Principalities. "I figured we could find our way to Cliffscrape and try and locate where or whom Brother Ouillie was going to take this dragonshard. And I really think it would be good if we could find more information about the vessel "Red Waters", captained by a half-orc named L'mar. And maybe we can look further into the rumors of Prince Mika's Cloudreavers being the pirate group responsible for the attack. And ultimately, I want to know how the House Tharashk informants have heard all this information. This might lead us to any survivors or those who were there to do the pirating. More information that what was found in the report given to us is key."

OOC: Don't worry about the vague post, Seria would have responded the same way to either meaning  And where exactly in the Lhazaar Principalities is this airship taking us?.


----------



## Bront (Dec 23, 2005)

"I might be able to find out a little bit about the business of house Tharashk.  My house has business with them, and might have heard a few rumors.  Once we arive in Cliffscrape, I can see what my house and the guilds know."  Johan offers.  "Plus, I'm sure they'd have more detailed information about pirate attacks in the area."


----------



## jkason (Dec 23, 2005)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "I might be able to find out a little bit about the business of house Tharashk.  My house has business with them, and might have heard a few rumors.  Once we arive in Cliffscrape, I can see what my house and the guilds know."  Johan offers.  "Plus, I'm sure they'd have more detailed information about pirate attacks in the area."




"I don't have as many contacts as Johan," Midian offers, "But I have access to magics that will allow me to speak with animals for a short time. If we visit the shipwreck, I might be able to learn something more from the local sealife about the events that sank it."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 23, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Johan walks with Seria over to the others.  "Ladies, Gentilemen, tis a good day for a voyage, is it not?"



Turning and clasping hands with Johan his ever present smile firmly in place. "Yes it is indeed good, friend Johan."



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Good to see you Whisper, Jaron and Midian,"  Seria says and gives them all hugs. "I really look forward to our travels together."



Turning to regard Seria just as she gives him a hug in greeting. Looking a bit flushed Jaron' smile gets a bit larger. "Greetings m'lady"



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Now that all pleasantries have been taken care of, Seria decides now would be a good time to discuss their plan of action so that they can enjoy the rest of their cruise to the Lhazaar Principalities. "I figured we could find our way to Cliffscrape and try and locate where or whom Brother Ouillie was going to take this dragonshard. And I really think it would be good if we could find more information about the vessel "Red Waters", captained by a half-orc named L'mar. And maybe we can look further into the rumors of Prince Mika's Cloudreavers being the pirate group responsible for the attack. And ultimately, I want to know how the House Tharashk informants have heard all this information. This might lead us to any survivors or those who were there to do the pirating. More information that what was found in the report given to us is key."



Taking in the ideas as presented, Jaron begins nodding his head even before she finishes. "I agree. With what little we know it seems best to keep both our options and minds open for an investigation."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 23, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "I don't have as many contacts as Johan," Midian offers, "But I have access to magics that will allow me to speak with animals for a short time. If we visit the shipwreck, I might be able to learn something more from the local sealife about the events that sank it."



Turning to reply, his usual grin firmly in place. "Maybe not contacts in the normal equated sense. But at this point, I personally, will take information from any source."  Turning to look at Seria and Whisper, "Do you have any thoughts on where we may gain some of the other answers we seek? I must admit that I have little knowledge of the Lhazaar region. But I am thinking some of the dockside taverns my yield a few ideas about the captain and his boat, as well pirate activity in the area we need."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 24, 2005)

Midian said:
			
		

> "I don't have as many contacts as Johan, but I have access to magics that will allow me to speak with animals for a short time. If we visit the shipwreck, I might be able to learn something more from the local sealife about the events that sank it."




"That might prove more useful than one would think Midian. Some of the best information when trying to figure out a case, comes from the least likely places," Seria says as if she were back in a classroom discussion.



			
				Jaron said:
			
		

> "Do you have any thoughts on where we may gain some of the other answers we seek? I must admit that I have little knowledge of the Lhazaar region. But I am thinking some of the dockside taverns my yield a few ideas about the captain and his boat, as well pirate activity in the area we need."




"The people of the Lhazaar region are tough, weathered, and almost as volatile as the raging sea. I haven't studied Cliffscrape during my studies at Wynarn University, so telling you more about that area would do no good because it would be drawn from speculation. But I can tell you more about the Lhazaar region in general and some of its customs. Stop me if I am wrong at any point, Whisper." Seria pauses a moment to gather her thoughts and continues. "The law of a given frontier town on any of the islands reflects the will of the strongest sea prince in the area. And since we have heard rumors of Prince Mika's Cloudreavers in the area, we might be dealing with a lot of disorderly dwarves, orcs, and half-orcs who think might makes right. Few laws bind all citizens of the Principalities. Despite the long history of the isles, the Lhazaar Principalities have never subscribed to a comprehensive system of laws on par with the Code of Galifar. According to Lhazaar's edicts, temporal power rests in the hands of the prince: Each lord has the right to administer justice in his domain, appointing officers as he sees fit. As a result, customs vary significantly from principality to principality. High Prince Rygar goes to great pains to maintain order in Regalport, creating a safe environment for foreign emissaries and traders. But Port Krez in Krag, under Prince Mika's control, is a wild and dangerous place for outsiders, where street justice is the common answer to social transgressions."

Seria looks to her companions to see if any of the information she just gave them was of any interest or made any sense. "Any questions?"

[sblock]Knowledge(local) check of 15 [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 24, 2005)

Whisper inclines her head at Seria's lecture.

"Well put," she intones. "It would be best if we sought information in small groups then. No less than two. Also best if each group had at least one...visibly intimidating figure in it. As far as where to go for information...the possibilities are endless. In addition to the places already mentioned, I would suggest the local shipwright. Pirate attacks damage and destroy ships...a shipwright would be needed for repair, and possibly to assess salvage. It's likely he or she would be familiar therefore with local pirate activity, and their tactics."

She considers for a moment.

"We might also consult the local constable and see if there are currently any pirates held prisoner. If so, perhaps they would allow us to interrogate them."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 26, 2005)

For two days the airship sails north skirting the edge of Thrane. The trip is enjoyable with sunny days and good food prepared by the crew. One of the most memorable moments comes when you pass the Starpeak mountain. Despite the great height the airship is traveling at, the mountain peak still rises far above you. As the sun sets on the second day you can finally make out the distant lights of Stormhome, refuge of House Lyrander. Standing at the railing you can see dozens of firey rings in the sky from the numerous airships and skiffs traveling to and from the city. The captain calls out the order to making for a docking tower and the ship glides gracefully into port. While the crew hurries about securing the ship the captain informs the passengers that they will be in port for 8 hours while supplies are loaded for the long journey to the Lhazaar Principalities. Off duty crew and passangers are free to disembark but he warns that everyone must be back on board by the deadline. 

With practiced efficiency, crates and boxes are quickly loaded from a crane mounted on the docking tower. The tower crew attach a wide ramp with railings to the side of the ship to allow passangers on and off. Once it is connected four more passangers board the ship and head to their quarters. Two of them, a shifter and a halfling, are assigned a cabin at the opposite end of the passanger deck from your group. The others, an older human woman in richly colored clothes and a middle aged man in stylized silver halfplate, take seperate cabins on the VIP section on level 2.


----------



## jkason (Dec 27, 2005)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian turns to his fellows at the announcement of port time. "You suppose they'll let me spring Talbot for a bit? I'm sure he'd love to stretch his legs, even if we can't get all the way out to somewhere he can really run with the time we've got."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 27, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Midian turns to his fellows at the announcement of port time. "You suppose they'll let me spring Talbot for a bit? I'm sure he'd love to stretch his legs, even if we can't get all the way out to somewhere he can really run with the time we've got."



Turning from the sight of the multiple elemental airships Jaron looks to his companion. "There is nothing lost by asking. And if we assure them it will help insure a sense of calm for Talbot I hardly see how they can object."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 28, 2005)

"I, myself, would like to move my feet more than around the confines of the ship. I could only image how your companion feels Midian. I am sure the captain would understand," Seria continues with a smile. "And if he doesn't, tell him Talbot might go a little crazy."

"I'd suggest a meal at the Sunset Club here in the docking tower, but unfortanetly I don't have the funds for such a pricey meal. So maybe we could meet somewhere in the city for a bite to eat. Anywhere that isn't too pricey is fine with me." Seria looks to her companions hoping for a suggestion. "But I am going to spend some of the eight hours we have to gather a little information on what to expect in Lhazaar. Any of you are more than welcome to join me. I plan on heading to the docks for a bit and then possible to a library if one can be found here in Stormhome."

With that, Seria disembarks with anyone who follows and collects her weapons before leaving.

[sblock]Once a meeting place is decided, Seria is going to disembark and head down to the docks, trying to gather any information about Prince Mika's Cloudreavers that some of the sailors and dock hands might have from their experiences on the seas. She is then going to ask around about a good source of information. If lead to a library, she is going to try and research the areas of Cliffscape and Tempest Isle.

Gather Information = +11
Knowledge (local) = +8
[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 28, 2005)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "I, myself, would like to move my feet more than around the confines of the ship. I could only image how your companion feels Midian. I am sure the captain would understand," Seria continues with a smile. "And if he doesn't, tell him Talbot might go a little crazy."
> 
> "I'd suggest a meal at the Sunset Club here in the docking tower, but unfortanetly I don't have the funds for such a pricey meal. So maybe we could meet somewhere in the city for a bite to eat. Anywhere that isn't too pricey is fine with me." Seria looks to her companions hoping for a suggestion. "But I am going to spend some of the eight hours we have to gather a little information on what to expect in Lhazaar. Any of you are more than welcome to join me. I plan on heading to the docks for a bit and then possible to a library if one can be found here in Stormhome."
> 
> With that, Seria disembarks with anyone who follows and collects her weapons before leaving.



Moving fast to catch up Jaron quickly gathers his few possession needed. "Maybe we should say to meet in three or four hours near the central stairs. That should give Talbot time to stretch his legs and anyone that needs to gather anything will have time at the Rat's Aerie."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 28, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Moving fast to catch up Jaron quickly gathers his few possession needed. "Maybe we should say to meet in three or four hours near the central stairs. That should give Talbot time to stretch his legs and anyone that needs to gather anything will have time at the Rat's Aerie."




"Four hours sounds good. I might need some time to find what I am looking for," Seria says as she hangs her crossbow on her belt. "Are you any good at getting information from the masses? I could probably use a little assistance once we get to the docks."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 15, 2006)

Here is everything I could recall that was uncovered as part of the investigations. Remind me if you think I left anything out. 


The Story Thus Far:

Late at night on the third evening since the airship set out from Stormhome one of the passangers, there was a fight between the shifter Micah and the knight of the silver flame, Sir Brelloch. Micah fell overboard and Brelloch was wounded. The party decided to investigate and came up with some interesting information.
Sir Brelloch claimed that the shifter had attacked him with no provocation and the knight was forced to defend himself. He also claimed that the shifter had a sword.
Grud'al investigated the attack and removed some of the shifters belongings from his room. 
Johan sat at breakfast the next day with Sir Brelloch and used Detect Evil on him. The knight radiated a faint evil aura, as well as something located inside his quarters. 
Later that same day Whisper disguised herself as a sailor and used Detect Magic on the knight. She found that his ring, an object under his breastplate, and his eyes glowed with magical auras. His eyes glowed as if he was using a divination spell. What ever he was using it was directed towards Grud'al and Johan while they were speaking.
There was another shifter on board by the name of Urrup who claimed to have no previous contact with Micah. It was apparent that some of his answers were evasive however.
There is a halfling merchant named Kel who traveled with Micah. She said that she had no idea why the shifter would attack anyone. He did keep a book he wrote in but it was taken along with the shifters belongings. 

The party had just finished finalizing their plans to search for the items that Grud'al confiscated. The ship will make 1 final stop in the Mror Holds before it's final destination in Cliffscrape. The last stop is approximately 2 days away.


----------



## jkason (May 16, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"So, then, we're agreed to try to get hold of Micah's journal?" He looks about to the others. Then he focuses on Seria and Whisper. "Is there anything I can do to help? Perhaps I can act as a lookout? I also have a fire spell that might make a decent, if brief, distraction."


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2006)

Whisper considers, then shakes her head slowly. "An extra lookout might be useful, but fire would be the wrong kind of attention. We don't want to be evicted from the vessel for endangering it."

She ticks off fingers now, one for each point.

"What we need is someone to keep the captain busy away from the rest of the crew. Someone to unlock the captain's door. Someone to enter his cabin without creating suspicion, so it can be searched and the diary retrieved."

"I think Seria is the best person for the distraction. I can enter the cabin in his guise. As for unlocking...that is the question now. Unless the key can be obtained."

She pauses, then glances at Johan. "I don't suppose you tried just...asking him for it? The diary, I mean."


----------



## Mista Collins (May 17, 2006)

At the mention of unlocking, Seria fits to hide a smile but is unsuccessful. "I learned a few different skills at the University. One of those is getting into the rooms of other students to dig up some dirt." Seeing the expressions on everyone's face, Seria hurries to continue. "But don't worry, I respected all of you too much to have a little fun."

"I could distract, but I could also open the door for Whisper."


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

"Well, I'm sure between you two ladies, you won't have any trouble distracting him and getting in his room," Johan says, with just a hint of a smirk.

"I'll make sure I'm in earshot, just in case you're in need of help."


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 17, 2006)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon/Wizard*

Fighting to keep his own grin of amusement under control, Jaron looks from one to the next of his companions. "Though I doubt I would be of any help in entering or distracting. Torg and I are at your service to keep an eye open as lookouts."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 22, 2006)

ooc - I'm assuming you are all done planning since it's been a few days, if not ignore this till you're ready.

As the meeting breaks up and the party is exiting their room, you can sense a change in the flight of the airship. As you head to the top deck you can see the sun setting over the mountain range. Their peaks cast long shadows into the wide valley below. Far below is a wide valley with a massive river flowing down the center. Straddling the river is a massive stone city lit by numerous points of light. It appears that your ship has reached the dwarven city of Frostmantle. On the top deck the crew are busy securing the ship for docking. The captain stands next to the ships pilot and Grud'al is intermixed with the sailors helping them prepare the ship. Having seen most of the rest of the ship, it is likely that the captain and crew quarters are close to the front of the ship through the red door that is off limits to passangers.


----------



## jkason (May 22, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Perhaps we needn't make our own distraction, Midian whispers to his companions, nodding toward the hustling crew. "The business of docking could provide us with just what we need. Shall we boys take up lookout positions and let you ladies do your work?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2006)

Whisper considers, then nods. 

"That will have to do, I suppose. I'll need one lookout in particular to watch the captain. If word starts circulating around the crew that there are two of him around, things could get ugly -fast-."

"So here is the plan. I will cast a spell on us all that will let us communicate with each other at a whisper, no matter how far we are apart. The spell will last about ten minutes. Hopefully, this will be done with long before that. The lookouts will take positions at the ends of the hallway that the captain's quarters are in, and one will trail the captain himself at a discreet distance. If anyone approaches us, or if it seems the captain is coming...we must know immediately."

She considers, then notes, "Given these changes, I may not be needed to enter the captain's room. If so, I could pose as a crewman, and possibly attempt to divert people from the hallway, giving Seria more time to work."


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2006)

Johan nods, "I'll take one end of the hallway."


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 22, 2006)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon/Wizard*

Looking from one of his companions to the other, then to his familiar, Jaron shrugs his shoulders returning his gaze to Whisper. "And Torg and I can take the other end of the hallway. Unless Midian would prefer that position?"


----------



## Mista Collins (May 23, 2006)

Putting her hand into into her pockets to make sure none of the tools she grabbed when leaving the cabin, Seria looks to Whisper. "Hopefully I won't need much time. It will take me no more than 2 minutes to get the lock open. If I don't have it done by then, the lock requires more skill than I picked up at the University." 

Looking at the hussling crew, Seria turns back to the rest of her companions. "I think we should hurry."


----------



## jkason (May 23, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Looking from one of his companions to the other, then to his familiar, Jaron shrugs his shoulders returning his gaze to Whisper. "And Torg and I can take the other end of the hallway. Unless Midian would prefer that position?"




Midian shrugs. "Guess that means I'm trying to keep an eye on the captain. I'll try my best not to draw attention, maybe use concern for Talbot as an excuse if I'm questioned."

Midian waits for the whisper-message spell to be cast, then moves off to his assigned post, trying his best to appear fascinated by the hubbub of landing the craft as he watches to make sure the captain doesn't decide to head back to his cabin.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2006)

Whisper nods and excuses herself briefly...returning after putting on the crewman clothes she'd 'borrowed,' and assuming the shape of a burly, swarthy human man who looked very 'sailory.'

"Everyone gather round," he urged, and then cast the spell...the strange arcane syllables seeming distinctly out of place coming from that rough, seaworn face. The magic took hold though, and when Whisper next spoke, the words carried to everyone's ears, despite the fact that she barely moved her mouth to pronounce them.

"Seria, I'll stay in the hall with you. If someone comes, stop what you're doing and start talking to me as if that's what you were doing all along. That should avoid suspicion."

"The rest of you know your places. We have ten minutes. Lets go."


----------



## jkason (May 26, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian nods when the spell's finally cast, then does his best to saunter about on deck without getting in the way. He plays up his natural curiosity, ostensibly watching the crew for how they run the ship, but specifically doing his best to keep the captain in view.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 27, 2006)

With the crew distracted by their duties, it is relatively simple to slip through one of the red doors that marks the off-limits areas of the ship. The group finds themselves in a short hallway with three doors. Though the doors are not marked, Seria notices that one lock seems larger and more complex than the other two. On this side of the door there is no place to duck our of sight if anyone comes through the same doorway. At the far end of the hallway is a short stairwell leading deeper into the crew section.

Up on deck, Midian finds a good position to keep an eye on the captain who is confering with pilot as they make their final approach.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2006)

Whisper takes up a position lounging against the corridor wall next to Seria. 'She' says in a gruff sailor's voice, "If we get word someone's coming, just stand up and talk to me, as though we've been conversing for some time. Be sure to hide the tools."

From there, Whisper merely observes and listens, alert for the inevitable wrinkle that could set things awry.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 29, 2006)

Remaining silent, Seria nods at Whisper's suggestion. Digging the proper tools out of her pocket, Seria inserts them into the lock and starts working on it. With slight vibrations of the tool and the quiet clicks of the lock, Seria hopes to hear the sounds of tumblers being successfully set properly their proper place.

[sblock]_Open Lock + 8_

At any sign of someone coming through the door, Seria will stand up and conceal the tools and start talking to "the Captain".
[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 30, 2006)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon/Wizard*

Moving as quickly and quietly to the far side of the hallway, Jaron works to focus his concentration for any noise coming from below. 
_
I really need to learn some more stealth-oriented spells_

[sblock]Listen +6[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 1, 2006)

After a few moments of quiet clicks and clinks, the lock slides out of place and the door handle turns freely. Opening the door a little you can see the inside of a well decorated room. There is a large double bed, 2 large dressers on either side, and another smaller door across the room. The walls are heavily decorated with artifacts, weapons, furs, and knick-knacks from all over the land. The room appears to be unoccupied. 

From his vantage point at the top of the stairs, Jaron see a light from below. He can also hear the voices of two men arguing over who's turn it is finish a chore. The voices are holding steady and do not sound like they are approaching any closer.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 1, 2006)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon/Wizard*

Settling his familiar to the floor and motioning him to be quiet, Jaron has him move toward where the other are by the door to get their attention. As the others look over to him Jaron signals that voices are coming from below, and speed would be the best.

Looking to become one with the walls of the hallway, Jaron tries his best to make himself as flat and unobtrusive as possible.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 5, 2006)

As the lock is successfully opened, Seria turns to Whisper with a smile and a sense of urgency. "Door is open and we are going in" Seria says with a whisper so that her companions can hear her with the spell. Seria takes a step inside. "Now we just need to find what we came for."

She starts searching the room.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

Johan watches faithfully from his post, noticing anthing or anyone unusuall, particularly any unusually good looking women.


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"The captain still seems busy with the docking," Midian whispers along the magical link, shifting to lean on the rail as he continues to feign a strong interest in the process.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 6, 2006)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon Wizard*

After alerting the other Jaron sets his small companion on his shoulder as soon as he returns. Keeping his attention focused on the light and voices from below, Jaron strains his familiar enhanced hearing for any sign of change.

_How do the others seem so calm during things like this? Doing this too often would destroy my nerves for sure._

[sblock]OoC - Listen +6 and Spot +6[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 7, 2006)

Seria slips into the room and quickly goes to work. Her search only turns up a few valuables and sets of fine clothing. Time is ticking away quickly when she discovers a chest inside the closet on the far side of the room. The chest is dyed with the house Lyrander colors and the lock is cut into the official seal on the front. 

Outside, Jaron can hear the two down below finishing their arguement. He can hear what sounds like clothes being tossed into a pile but can't make out what the other sailor is doing.

Seria checks the chest for traps briefly before working on the lock. It takes her a few tries but eventually she finds the right spots and there is a soft click as the tumblers slide into place. Inside the chest she finds some documents sealed with wax, a stack of thick books with no titles, and a single beat up leather backpack.

Above deck, the ship is nearing the docking tower quickly. The captain is watching the crew handle their duties with practiced ease. On the dock a small crowd of people has gathered to watch the ship land. Johan spots a comly dwarven woman who cheers and waves to one of the sailors who in turn leans over the railing and calls back a greeting.


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Above deck, the ship is nearing the docking tower quickly. The captain is watching the crew handle their duties with practiced ease. On the dock a small crowd of people has gathered to watch the ship land. Johan spots a comly dwarven woman who cheers and waves to one of the sailors who in turn leans over the railing and calls back a greeting.




"Don't mean to rush you, Seria," Midian relays via magically-carried whisper, "But we're closing on the dock; we've made it to the edge of earshot. The crew will still need to tie things on, but I thought I should give you a time check."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 9, 2006)

Fighting the curiosity of what the sealed documents say, Seria opens the backback hoping to find what they came for.

"Thanks for the update," Seria says over the magical communication. "I don't think we will be much longer."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 10, 2006)

Inside the backpack Seria finds several sets of rough looking clothing. Mixed among them are pieces of wood carved to resemble figures, small pouches of dried leaves, and a small book. 

From the level below him, Jaron can hear a single set of footsteps approaching his stairwell. 

The ship has slowed its descent as it approaches the docking tower. Sailors are throwing mooring ropes to the crews on the dock to secure. In moments the ship will be docked.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2006)

Whisper looks around uneasily as the ship shifts under her, and she can feel it being hauled sideways...feel the impact of the docking struts against its hull.

"Anything yet, Seria?" she whispers in an incongruous male voice. "We're nearly out of time."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 11, 2006)

"Yes. I think this is it," Seria says as she holds up the small book. "The only other things in the backpack are clothing, pieces of carved wood, and some dried leaves."

Taking the book and tucking it into one of the pockets of her cloak, Seria puts everything else back just as she remembers seeing them when she first opened the chest.

"We got the book. Any other requests?"

And with that, she looks to Whisper. "You all set to go?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2006)

"That's it, let's go," Whisper urges through the spell. "Don't hurry though. I'll take your arm, we'll hide the book between us. Then laugh and make smalltalk as we go back."

Over the Message she asks, "The rest of you stay in your positions and keep us informed if anyone's near. Once we're in Seria's room, we'll let you know and you can all come join us for...with any luck...the big reveal."


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Over the Message she asks, "The rest of you stay in your positions and keep us informed if anyone's near. Once we're in Seria's room, we'll let you know and you can all come join us for...with any luck...the big reveal."




Midian relaxes internally, though he keeps an eye on the captain and other crew all the same. "Just in time, it seems. They're tying off now. I'll stay up here 'taking in some air' til you sound the all clear," Midian returns with a whisper.


----------



## ProfYeti (Jun 17, 2006)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon/Wizard*

Nervously looking about all the while straining his ears and his nerves Jaron whispers as he backs a bit further from the stairwell. "I can definitely go slow, and I have no problem covering your exit. But I think it would be best if we all make our escapes sooner than later. This stealth and subterfuge isn't really my bag of tricks. And the more I push my luck the more I expect it to blow up in my face."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 18, 2006)

Closing the chest and returning everything to the way it was, Seria makes a swift exit from the room. Whisper and Jaron join her and beat a hasty retreat just as a sailor tops the stairwell with an armfull of laundry bags. 
Outside the ship is finishing tying up to the docking platform. Already large crane booms are swinging out over the deck to begin transferring cargo. Some of the crew are already headed for the gangway to enjoy the short respite.


----------



## ProfYeti (Jun 19, 2006)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon/Wizard*

Looking around as he and the ladies make their way from the crew section he turns from one to the other in a low voice. "Well that was exciting." The grin on his face showing the comment was in jest. "So what is the next step?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 19, 2006)

ProfYeti said:
			
		

> Looking around as he and the ladies make their way from the crew section he turns from one to the other in a low voice. "Well that was exciting." The grin on his face showing the comment was in jest. "So what is the next step?"




Hearing Jaron through the link, Midian returns "Then you made it out? We'll meet you in Seria's quarters and see if the journal tells us anything useful."

Assuming none of his companions ask him to continue watching, Midian feigns a yawn and a satisfied yawn and wanders back down to their quarters to see what Seria's recovered.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 20, 2006)

Back in Seria's quarters, the group waits for the last stragglers to make their way back. Gathering around, you lean in close to listen as Seria reads from the journal.

The small journal is filled with rough sketches of plants, animals, and scenery. Interspersed between them are short descriptions of the day they were drawn and how the hunting was. From his notes you learn that Micah was a hunter and general laborer for a shifter community to the West in the Eldeen Reaches. Halfway through the journal the notes change. You find an entry from roughly 4 months ago.

_"Back from long hunt. The entire village was burned, bodies everywhere. Many killed by sword. Everyone is gone. Found single tracks going east. I will find them and they will die by the claw."_

Gone are the sketches and idealic scenes. They are replaced with sketches of mutilated bodies, regional maps where Micah picked up some clue worth noting. The rest of his notes are have at least a dozen instances of bodies of individual shifters found in the forest, or where a village has been put to the torch. 

Near the end you find another note of interest. Micah came upon another burned village and found a survivor.

_"Found a freshly burned village south of the Buruelli river fork. One survivor, a child, overlooked in the carnage. She says she saw a human in gleaming metal killing everyone. Matches the tracks. Close to Aundair. Crossing the border."_

From there he spent the next month tracking across northern Aundair using only the loose description he had of the man. At one point Micah writes that some traveling merchants remember seeing a knight of the silver flame. His entire focus goes into finding this man. The rest of his entries are sparse on details, but his hatred can almost be felt etched into the pages.

_"It's the church of the silver flame. They've always hated us. They're murderers and zealots. He's their agent, their killing hand. He's leaving on a flying ship. He won't escape me."

"Met another shifter. I asked but he won't help me. This task is for me alone."
_
That is the last entry Micah wrote.


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian pales at the recounting of events, then turns to Johan.

"You know religions better than I, but this ... this isn't what The Silver Flame stands for anymore, is it? I thought they gave up their purge?" 

[sblock=OOC]Midian has no ranks in Know: religion, so I'm not sure what would and wouldn't be common knowledge to someone who didn't follow the faith[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2006)

"Officially they did," Whisper says quietly. "But there's always a few...bad apples."

She taps a finger on the book. "I wonder what our captain was planning on doing with this. Would it be sufficient evidence for the Church to act against Brelloch?"

Whisper looks at Johan as well.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 21, 2006)

"I don't know much about the church's policy on situations like this." Seria says as she closes the journal slowly. "But I do have to admire Micah's ability to track sir Brellooch down of such a broad area. I could have learned a few things from him."

"The last passage did say he asked the other shifter for help. I wonder why Urrup wasn't forward with this? Any thought on any of this Johan?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

"Well, unfortunately, some people choose to follow old, or often contradictory doctrine.  And while the Silver Flame is not actively pursuing their clensing, it's not supprising that some still are continuing on that war.  As for why he didn't ask us for help, why would he?  It's not like we knew him."

OOC: Sorry for the delay, kept meaning to post, and forgetting.


----------



## jkason (Jun 24, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, unfortunately, some people choose to follow old, or often contradictory doctrine.  And while the Silver Flame is not actively pursuing their clensing, it's not supprising that some still are continuing on that war.  As for why he didn't ask us for help, why would he?  It's not like we knew him."
> 
> OOC: Sorry for the delay, kept meaning to post, and forgetting.




Midian nods grimly, glancing to the door. 

"I suppose we have a few options, but I'm not entirely sure what the best choice is," the young druid says. "We can present the captain with what we've found, but considering the means by which we obtained it, I don't suspect he'll respond kindly to that. And there's always the risk he's already read the journal and has chosen not to act for some reason, which worries me more than a little.

"We can take the journal to the closest center of law, or church of the Silver Flame, and present our own case.

"Or, we can gather ourselves together and face Brelloch ourselves in the name of justice. Perhaps Urrup feared sharing Micah's fate, but with strength of numbers, he would willingly join us?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 24, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> "I suppose we have a few options, but I'm not entirely sure what the best choice is," the young druid says. "We can present the captain with what we've found, but considering the means by which we obtained it, I don't suspect he'll respond kindly to that.




This isn't an option. Do remember our main task lies elsewhere and this ship is how we are getting there. 



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "We can take the journal to the closest center of law, or church of the Silver Flame, and present our own case.




"This is the option I prefer. Since we are docked now, this might be our best chance. We might not have any luck finding proper justice in the Lhazaar Principalities. But that would be dependant on the type of Prince is in command of the law."



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "Or, we can gather ourselves together and face Brelloch ourselves in the name of justice. Perhaps Urrup feared sharing Micah's fate, but with strength of numbers, he would willingly join us?"




At this comment Seria gets a smile. "It would be fun to make sure Brelloch receives justice. But is a simple journal enough to accuse him? And if we were to get Urrup to join us, I don't think we could do anything until we got to the Lhazaar Principalities. We don't want to upset Grud'al or the Captian. Speaking of the Captain, does anyone recall seeing him ondeck when all this happened. I wonder what his thoughts are?"


----------



## ProfYeti (Jun 24, 2006)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon Wizard*

Shifting from where he was leaning against the wall, Jaron nods his head as his companions make their various point. "I agree with Seria on the options presently arrayed before us. I am a fair swimmer, but the prospect of having to do so all the way to our destination doesn't excite me in the least." Pausing just a moment as he considers the proposal again. "And as much as I would personally like to see the person who would do such a thing brought to justice, there seems to be little actual evidence other than account from a small child regarding a human in gleaming metal. That just seems a bit flimsy to justify an attack." Pausing once again to take in the groups varied expressions before continuing. "But I agree with the idea of bring the evidence, what little their is, to either a Church of the Silver Flame and let them investigate. Or we could try and find a House Deneith enclave and try and get word to a Sentinel Marshal so they can look into the crime. Which would allow us to bring the incident to light, as well stay on the task at hand."


OOC - (Sorry but apparently I was unsubscribed during the last troubles, but I am back now.)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2006)

"There is," Whisper says quietly, "Another possible issue at hand. If Brelloch truly is an anti-shifter fanatic, is it not possible he will strike again? There is another shifter on board, is there not?"

She glances up at the cabin ceiling. "Or are they disembarking now?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

"He may have been defending himself from the one shifter.  A man like that won't strike so obvious, though once he felt he could without suspicion, he likely chose to use deadly force.  No, I think confronting him would be good.  Perhaps we can simply talk to the man, togeather, and see where it leads.  No need for violence if it's not needed, and it makes us appear to be in the wrong."


----------



## ProfYeti (Jun 25, 2006)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon Wizard*

Shifting his gaze Jaron nods his head every so slightly. "That is true. But if we are to ask any questions we may want to move with some speed, or else Brelloch could easily disappear." Raisong his eyes to the roof as he seems to ponder the information, Jaron finally returns to his friends. "There is just so much unknown."


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian listens to his fellows, then bites his lip a moment.

"I think we're best off confronting the man. As evidence goes, the journal does seem a bit ... sparse. Whether we go fully armed or not, I certainly think we should go as a group. We've no idea how strong Brelloch may be, nor how emotional his reaction--zealots tend to be hot-tempered, after all."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 29, 2006)

"I would rather confront him off this ship while we are docked, than confront him in the skies."


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Johan nods, "I'd feel more comfortable being armed, though perhaps his lack of arms on the ship may be to our advantage to confront him here."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2006)

"I have misgivings about directly confronting him," Whisper admits. "If he demands how we came by this evidence, what will we say? We're not getting off here, and I doubt our captain would be pleased by what we did, whatever our motives. And that's assuming that he's not somehow aligned with Brelloch...certainly his willingness to hide that evidence seems to suggest he is."

"An anonymous tip left with the Church authorities could prove safer, as well as easier. This is, after all, not technically our assignment. None of us have any legal right to challenge or impede Sir Brelloch...with the possible exception of Johan, and I believe Brelloch outranks even him. This is a church matter. We've managed to dig up what we can of the truth. Let's hand it over and let the church decide what they want to do about it."


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian flops onto the bed, flustered. 

"We do seem to be rather short on powerful allies on this vessel. Neither Micah's kinsman nor his halfling traveling companion seem particularly viable, and as Whisper points out, the captain's something of a risky choice to approach. 

"If we were to report this through the church, do we do it now, hoping perhaps judgement will await Brelloch when we reach our last stop, or do we sit on this until we're safely back on the ground?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 29, 2006)

"I suggest we approach the church here and see if they can send word via a Sivis message station to have Brelloch picked up as he is getting off on our last stop." Seria starts smiling. "And at that point, if our help is needed in apprehending him, we get some excitement."


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

"Lady Seria, that seems like the best plan yet.  However, I suggest we tread lightly for now, we don't know if he thinks we suspect anything, but we can't assume he's completely oblivious."

OOC: Johan's willing to stick with Seria's plan, and ready to move on if we all agree.


----------



## ProfYeti (Jun 30, 2006)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon Wizard*

Still leaning against the wall near the back corner of the room, Jaron easily takes in the various ideas from his companions. "Well if we are going to speak with a Silver Flame representative we might want to move soon. If they have questions, or more likely need to verify the veracity of our claims by spell, this could take time."


----------



## jkason (Jun 30, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Agreed," Midian says with a quick nod. "We find out from the captain how long we have at port, then head for the closest church."

OOC: Works for me.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2006)

Whisper nods.

"Lets do it then. Johan, I expect you'll need to do the talking once we're there. The word of ordinary people against that of a paladin won't go far. You're the only one with the...spiritual authority to make this claim against him."

"I'll be right back."

She returns to her cabin to dress in her usual outfit, and stashes the sailor clothes in her pack...being a bit too paranoid to leave them where they could be found on the ship. Once back in her usual shape, mask, and clothes, she returns to the others.

"Alright, I'm ready."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 2, 2006)

With a plan in hand, the party leaves their cabin and heads up on deck to find the captain. The crew have opened the cargo hatches and are busy lowering and raising crates. Captain Aust is speaking with an older dwarf with a black beard streaked with gray. You overhear them discussing the cargo manifest as you approach. The captain informs you that the ship will only be in dock for five hours this evening before they are ready to depart. 

A sailor holding a clipboard is on duty at the gangway. He checks off your names on his list and reminds you to be back in time for the ships departure. From the docking platform you have an excellent view of the dwarven river city. On either side of the river are massive dwarven statues built into guard towers. Between the two statues stretches a massive metal chain. To your amazement, as the sun lowers in the sky the arms of the statue lower slowly bringing the chain down closer to the water. Seeing your stare, one of the workers stops to comment on it. "That there are the Sentinals of the City. They lower the chain at night to keep ships from entering the city. Not that any raiders these days would be foolish enough to try! Ha!" He picks up the burlap sack he was carrying and goes back to work stacking supplies.


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2006)

Johan looks around for any signs of the Church of the Silver Flame's presence in the city.


----------



## ProfYeti (Jul 2, 2006)

*Jaron Dain - Paragon Wizard*

As he amd his companions walk down the street, Jaron' gaze moves from side to side nervously. "So does anyone have any knowledge of this city and the services it offers? It ight be easiest if we hire a guide to help us with our search. My coin is not much but I would gladly part with some to expidiate the journey."


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				ProfYeti said:
			
		

> As he amd his companions walk down the street, Jaron' gaze moves from side to side nervously. "So does anyone have any knowledge of this city and the services it offers? It ight be easiest if we hire a guide to help us with our search. My coin is not much but I would gladly part with some to expidiate the journey."




"Maybe we can save the coin. Surely we could simply ask someone if there's a temple and where to find it?"

So saying, Midian tries asking for directions at the next open establishment.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 3, 2006)

Asking around with the workers at the docking platform, you soon turn up the name and location of a temple nearby. The helpful worker gives you directions and sends you on your way. The streets are beginning to fill as shops close and people begin heading home. While the vast majority of the population is dwarven, there are a few humans and halflings in the mix. The halflings ride bizarre saurian mounts with dangerous looking claws and fangs. In their traveling party are larger saurians carrying large packs, no doubt trade goods of some kind. Most of the travelers give them a wide berth as they travel down the main road. It takes a little under an hour to make your way through the unfamiliar streets but soon Johan spots something familiar. A waving flag sporting the crest of the Silver Flame.

The church sits in the midst of a large yard surrounded by a stone wall. The building is carved from smooth stone with such close fitting stone that the seams are almost invisible. The door is open and you can see a flickering light inside. Inside the ceiling is held up by stone pillars with finely carved wooden benches mixed among them. In the center of the room is a dias upon which sits a large silver platter. In the center of the platter burns a bright flame. A few parishoners are knelt in prayer around the room as silver-robed acolytes move among them, sometimes kneeling to pray with them. Seeing you enter, one rises to greet you. Hearing you desire to speak to a church official, he directs you to a small room off of the main sanctuary. Inside sits an older man wearing the vestments of a priest. His desk is covered in scrolls and books but he sets aside his pen as you enter. "Welcome travellers to our humble temple to the Holy Flame, I am Templar Kiran. Is there something I can do for you?


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> "Welcome travellers to our humble temple to the Holy Flame, I am Templar Kiran. Is there something I can do for you?




Midian opens his mouth to speak, closes it, then forces out nervously, "Your worship, we bring news of a crime which we think the Silver Flame will wish to handle," He falls short on the details, obviously feeling out of sorts. Rather than continue, Midian looks to his companions and takes a step or two back, eyes finally falling on Johan.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2006)

Whisper clears her throat, a little ill at ease in her strange garb here in this temple. She nudges Johan's arm slightly and says, "This is Johan, who is of your order. It would be best if you heard the account from him, I think...for it involves another of your temple."

She gives Johan a look, and motions with her head for him to step forward.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 7, 2006)

ooc - I'll post a summary and get y'all back on the airship tonight if we don't hear from Johan. I know he's busy working on the Living Eberron stuff.


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2006)

"It has come to our attention that there is a warrior who has continued the eradication of lycantrhops and their prodgeny in the name of the Silver Flame.  This is an issue that is most dire, and we felt the church must be made aware so action can be taken as quickly as possable."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 8, 2006)

"And we have evidence supporting these claims."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 8, 2006)

Templar Kiran listens gravely as you provide a summary of your charges against Sir Brelloch. Calling in a page, he instructs him to record your account of all that has happened since the night the shifter Micah attacked Brelloch. Once the final report was given, he asks each of you to sign your name swearing that the account you have given is truthful and accurate. "The charges you bring against him are most disturbing and were it not for a representative of a House present I might question their truthfulness. With the honor of your family name at stake however I am willing to do what I can. Normally when a faithful member comes to a city they will make time to visit a church and renew their vow. Sir Brelloch has not been here yet, but that is no evidence of misconduct. Since he is unavailable to come forward and answer for himself, I will send this report and the journal of Micah to the Church Inquisitors who will seek the truth in their own way. If you learn anything more about where Sir Brelloch is headed please relay it via a messaging station. It will help the Inquisitors locate him.


ooc - If nothing else comes up I'll assume you head back to the airship.


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2006)

"Thank you Kiran.  With vigilance, we can stop those that use the Flame to hide their misdeeds.  It tarnishes everything it stands for."

Johan will offer a quick, silent prayer before he heads back.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 10, 2006)

The return trip to the docking tower is uneventful. It is with some regret that you must turn your back on the amazing sights of the city that you had only tantalizing glimpses of. Not 5 minutes after your board, the crew finished their depature checks and begin casting off from the tower. On your way back to your quarters, you note that a sailor has been assigned to cleaning out the room Kel and Micah stayed in. You recall that Kel mentioned she was disembarking at this stop. It is unfortunate that you weren't able to say farewell to the kind halfling. The rest of the evening passes uneventfully as the airship crosses the valley towards the eastern mountain range. 

The morning finds your ship threading its way between the mountain peaks once more. The weather is cold and a sharp wind blows across the deck. The cold keeps most of the crew and passangers below decks enjoying hot drinks and each others company. The off duty sailors regale anyone within earshot about some of the sights they've seen across the vast continent of Khorvaire. Sir Brelloch declined to eat in the mess hall and only emerged during meal times to take a plate back to his room. Grud'al joins the crew at meal times though he seems in a foul mood and doesn't converse much. 

JARON:
[SBLOCK]
Sense Motive:
Grud'al gave Sir Brelloch a dark look as he entered and watched the paladin all the time he was in the mess hall.
[/SBLOCK]

As evening closes in the airship has reached the edge of the mountain range and is able to drop altitude to a warmer cline. The respite from the poor weather is brief, however, as the crew have spotted a storm moving westward in your path. Towering gray storm clouds are rolling forward to meet your vessel. The captain instructs all passangers to remain belowdecks until they clear the storm, hopefully by morning. There was barely enough time for the crew to finish securing the hatches when the ship hit the leading edge of the storm. A sharp wind whipped across the deck driving stinging drops of rain in its path. The great flaming ring around the ship hisses from the constant rainfall. The downpour washes over the decks and manages to find its way through cracks in the wood. The crew were kept busy mopping up the puddles and tarring leaks. You do your best to rest despite the erratic movement of the ship.

Seria is not sure what awoke her at first. An out of place noise amid the sound of the rain beating against the hull and the peals of thunder. Rising from her bed she creeps to her door and pokes her head out. Somewhere above her she can hear the storm louder than normal and the intermittant crack of something striking the wood.


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2006)

OOC: Just Seria up?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 10, 2006)

ooc - Meant it as a prelude, I figured she would wake the rest of you as well. 

Also, please post what spells everyone has prepared, if any.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 11, 2006)

Walking over to Jaron's bunk, Seria shakes him. "Jaron, get up I think I heard some unusual noises. The storm sounds louder and there are intermittent cracks of something possibly striking the wood. This worries me."

She then goes to the others' bunks and wakes them the same way. As the others wake, she dons her cloak and heads for the hallway again to see if she can make out the noises better.

ooc - of course she'd wake the others.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2006)

Whisper rouses and accompanies Seria as soon as she's dressed.

"What was it you heard?" she quizzes, even while listening for it herself. "From where?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 11, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"As long as it didn't sound like undead pirates," Midian half-jokes, though he wrings his hands nonetheless, looking about in the gloom.

[sblock=OOC]Spells are the standard batch from Midian's sheet: 
Orisons (4): Resistance, Flare, Cure Minor Wounds, Guidance
1st level (3): Cure Light Wounds, Produce Flame, Speak with Animals[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2006)

Johan grabs his dagger and moves to the door, "I'm going to take a look, anyone with me?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 11, 2006)

Seeing Johan grab his dagger, Seria sighs. "I wish I would have convinced Grud'al to allow me to bear arms aboard the ship. He might regret his decision once he realizes we would have been much more help with weapons."


----------



## jkason (Jul 11, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I can still call creatures to aid us, and made sure I had a few rituals that might prove helpful in a fight," Midian confides. "Let us hope we have no need of them, but I'm with you, Johan."


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2006)

"Grab what you can, even a makeshift club is better than nothing," Johan says as he leads the way out the door, quickly but trying to not make too much noise.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 12, 2006)

In the hallways of the ship there isn't another soul to be seen. At this late hour everyone who isn't on watch is trying to get some rest. The erratic movement of the ship as it is pushed by the wind makes walking an adventure in itself. The lanterns have been dimmed and there are shadows everywhere. Up the stairs, past the mess hall you can hear the sound even louder. It is coming from the left stairway leading up to the top deck. One of the doors is swinging ajar and banging against the frame. Rain is falling through the opening, making the wood slick. 

Through the doorway you can see the ship engulfed in the storm. The deck is awash in water and the sheets of rain make it difficult to make out any of the running lights on the ship. The lights in the middle section of the ship are out but a nearby flash of lightning reveals a stark tableau. Three figures are locked in a struggle in the middle of the deck. 

Johan & Seria
[SBLOCK]
Spot Checks
Seria (1d20+7=21)
Johan (1d20=20)

In the brief glimpse you get during the lightning flash several things stand out in your mind. The flash of steel from a weapon and armor. White teeth on the shortest of the three figures. Finally, the sight of an open wound on green hued skin. 
[/SBLOCK] 

Map
[SBLOCK]

```
Top Deck
   .#.
  .###.
 .#####.
.#######.
####[COLOR=Red]I[/COLOR]####
#.......#
#.......#
#.......#
#...#...#
#[COLOR=Blue]H[/COLOR].###.H#
#...#...#
#.......#
#.......#
#.#..X#.#
#.#.XX#.#
#.......#
#..###..#
#.......#
#.......#
#..###..#
##[COLOr=Red]I[/COLOR]###[COLOR=Red]I[/COLOR]##
#########
#########
#########
```

X = The combatants
Blue H = Where you are standing
[/CODE]
[/SBLOCK]

ooc - Initiatives please. Also a balance check if you move onto the deck.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 13, 2006)

Looking at Johan and nodding in acknowledgement of what she sees, Seria slows climbs up on deck and tries to move without being seen. Hopefully the sounds of the storm keep the three figures on deck from noticing her as she approaches closer for a better view.

[sblock=rolls]Initiative = 20 (1d20+3)
Balance = 9 (1d20+3)
Hide = 15 (1d20+8)
Move Silently = 24 (1d20+8)
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

Johan holds his dagger behind his back and heads out towards the combatants, not particularly concerned if he's seen, in fact, hoping to draw attention to himself over Seria.  "Just what's going on up here?"

OOC: Initiative (9) and Balance (11)(1d20+1=9, 1d20+1=11)


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

As Midian hears his companions' accounts of what's on deck, he reaches out and puts a hand on Johan's shoulder. The druid's words sound something like the storm itself, and a charge flows from him into the paladin.

"You're the only one of us armed," Midian says as he lifts his hand. "I've given you energies you can call on to bolster your natural abilities in a single moment of need. Hopefully, it will help."

With that, he follows Johan and Seria abovedeck into the storm.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative = 13
Balance 9

Also, Midian cast Guidance on Johan. +1 to a single attack, save, or skill check at Johan's option.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2006)

Whisper scowls behind her mask and says over the storm, "I can't see them! I must see my target to direct my spells! We need light down there."

[sblock]Intiative: 20 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=516991
Balance: She has not yet stepped out on deck[/sblock]

(OOC - Any chance we could get the rogue's gallery for this game bumped? I seem to be missing my copy of Whisper's sheet...)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 14, 2006)

The combatants in the center of the ship ignore Johan's shout. Closer now, Johan, Seria, and Midian can now see what is happening. Sir Brelloch, wearing a rain darkened cloak over his shining metal armor, is wielding a long dagger and fighting both the Shifter Urrup and Grud'al. Parrying the half-orcs sword, he spins and expertly cuts deep into the shifters upper chest. As he pulls the dagger free he slices it upwards, cutting something free that he snatches with his free hand. Urrup collapses to the ground. 

Map
[SBLOCK]

```
Top Deck
   .#.
  .###.
 .#####.
.#######.
####[COLOR=Red]I[/COLOR]####
#.......#
#.......#
#.......#
#...#...#
#[COLOR=Blue]H[/COLOR].###.H#
#...#...#
#S......#
#.M.....#
#.#.JG#.#
#.#.UB#.#
#.......#
#..###..#
#.......#
#.......#
#..###..#
##[COLOr=Red]I[/COLOR]###[COLOR=Red]I[/COLOR]##
#########
#########
#########
```

S = Seria
M = Midian
J = Johan
U = Urrup
G = Grud'al
B = Sir Brelloch


Blue H = Stairway (Whisper/Jaron)
[/CODE]
[/SBLOCK]







OOC
[SBLOCK]

Balance Check Results:
Seria and Midian - Half speed (Quarter for Seria moving half speed and hiding)
Johan - Full speed

Initiative Order:
Seria 20
Whisper 20
Jaron 15
Midian 13
Johan 11
Grud'al and Sir Brelloch
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The combatants in the center of the ship ignore Johan's shout. Closer now, Johan, Seria, and Midian can now see what is happening. Sir Brelloch, wearing a rain darkened cloak over his shining metal armor, is wielding a long dagger and fighting both the Shifter Urrup and Grud'al. Parrying the half-orcs sword, he spins and expertly cuts deep into the shifters upper chest. As he pulls the dagger free he slices it upwards, cutting something free that he snatches with his free hand. Urrup collapses to the ground.




Midian struggles to maintain his footing in the storm, falling behind Johan in the process. He feels a cold dread when the shifter falls. Moving precariously, he reaches Urrup. Wind howling and rain whipping in his eyes, the druid has to focus himself, but he manages to connect to the natural forces in the world around him, muttering below the wail of the storm and channeling a tiny portion of its power through his hands into Urrup's still form. 

"He should be stable now!" he calls to Johan.

[sblock=OOC]15' move to the slot just to the left of Urrup. 

Concentration check 15 to cast Cure Minor Wounds on Urrup.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2006)

Whisper remains in the hatch for the moment, clinging to the ladder with one hand as her other makes the looping motions necessary to activate her spell as she chants over the wind.

A bright, momentarily dazzling spark of pure energy cracks from her fingers and zigzags down the deck, slamming  into Brelloch from behind.

(1d4+1 damage)

"Stand down, Brelloch! The battle is joined! You cannot win!"


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2006)

"Stand down Brelloch, and I'll ensure you get a fair trial." Johan says, slashing at the man with his dagger.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 16, 2006)

Still moving slowly as she tries to keep her balance and remain unseen, Seria moves along the ships railing, hoping to get in behind the battle unnoticed.


OOC - Double move south on the map


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 17, 2006)

Sir Brelloch staggers under the sudden onslaught. Johans dagger leaves a bloody trail along his forearm, while two waves of magical bolts strike him from a distance. Grud'al tries to take advantage of the opening but his sword can't find a chink in the paladins armor. Sir Brelloch turns towards Johan and  makes a clutching gesture with his fist. Johan feels a sudden pressure on his chest, like a weight pressing down making it hard to draw breath. 

OOC - Johan - Will Save

Midian
[SBLOCK]
Urrups breath is shallow, but he is at least still breathing. You can see a bloody streak on one side of his face and you realize that one of his ears is gone. Looking up, you can see it clutched in Brellochs outstretched hand.
[/SBLOCK]


Damage
[SBLOCK]
Johan Dagger Attack roll(1d20+4=20)
Johan Damage (1d4+2=6)
Whisper Damage (1d4+1=5)
Jaron Damage (1d4+1=4)
Jaron imitated Whisper and cast his magic missile as well.
[/SBLOCK]

Map
[SBLOCK]

```
Top Deck
   .#.
  .###.
 .#####.
.#######.
####[COLOR=Red]I[/COLOR]####
#.......#
#.......#
#.......#
#...#...#
#[COLOR=Blue]H[/COLOR].###.H#
#W..#...#
#.......#
#.......#
#.#.JG#.#
#.#MUB#.#
#S......#
#..###..#
#.......#
#.......#
#..###..#
##[COLOr=Red]I[/COLOR]###[COLOR=Red]I[/COLOR]##
#########
#########
#########
```

S = Seria
M = Midian
J = Johan
U = Urrup
G = Grud'al
B = Sir Brelloch
W = Whisper

Blue H = Stairway (Jaron)
[/CODE]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jul 17, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian grimaces as he stands to look at Brelloch.

"I suppose you think that's a trophy?" he yells in disgust as he nods to the ear in the man's hand. "You take ears, how about I take your eyes?" 

Without moving, Midian spits out a word that sounds much like a clap of thunder. It's matched by a lightning-fast flash of light atop Brelloch's eyes.

[sblock=OOC (with edit)]Casting Flare on Brelloch. DC 13 Fort save or he's dazzled (-1 attack, search, and spot) for one minute.

Edit: Oops. Forgot to make a Concentration check for the spell:  Concentration: 23[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2006)

OOC: Johan's Will Save (1d20+4=13)
Not sure what I'm saving for, but Johan will attack again if he can, this time, smiting.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2006)

"It's no use, Brelloch!" Whisper calls. "It's over! Don't force us to kill you!"

Inwardly, despite the grimness of the scene, she exults at calling again on her magic after so long. Her blood sings with it, her skin tingles as it bleeds out of her. She never felt more alive than when casting spells...

She repeats the incantation and gesture from before, sending another spark of energy whirling madly over the deck, somehow missing everything but it's target...Brelloch.

(Another magic missile!)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 19, 2006)

Johan shakes off the crushing pressure on his chest and he can feel the effect unravel and dissipate. Brelloch staggers under another wave of attacks. You can see blood mixing with the rivulets of rain running down his armor and clothes. He backs away from the group moving towards the railing, nearly tripping over Seria who was moving to a flanking position. Johan and Grud'als blades miss the opportunity to strike as he moves away. Standing at the rail he calls out. "Impudent whelps! Can you not see that these creatures are neither beasts nor men but a corruption of both? They are not lycans but that are no better than those foul things! By protecting them you obstruct the will of the pure Flame!"


OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Damage
Grud'al Attack (1d20+5=22)
Grud'al Damage (1d8+2=4)
Grud'al AoO (1d20+5=11)
Johan Attack (1d20+4=17)
Johan Damage (1d4+2=3)
Smite Damage +2
Johan AoO (1d20+4=5)
Whisper Damage (1d4+1=3)

Saves:
Brelloch Fort Save (1d20+4=14)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2006)

"The flame gave up that foolish cause long ago.  Can you not see beyond your blind hatetred that that is but another being who longs to live and breathe free just like you and I?"

Johan charges Brelloch, and attempts to grapple him.

OOC: Yeah, this could be bad, but got to try to stop him from jumping.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 19, 2006)

Seeing Johan trying to suppress Brelloch, Seria does all she can to aid in his efforts.


OOC - aid another.


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Knowing Urrup stable from his magics, Midian moves to follow Johan. When his paladin compatriot tries to drag Brelloch down, Midian pauses. Johan seems intent on taking the man alive, while the spells Midian still has at his disposal are of a more lethal variety. He holds for the time being, hoping perhaps the divine aid he granted Johan might come in handy.

[sblock=OOC]Holding until after Johan's action resolves. Also, I have a question: Produce Flame says it doesn't work underwater. I'm assuming that means it doesn't work when the character is submerged, but it should function as normal in the middle of this rain (assuming I make the Concentration check)?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2006)

Whisper hesitates fractionally before loosing another energy bolt. Her capacity for such spells was waning, and she still hadn't created her force shield yet. Then again, Brelloch was clearly desperate, and one more blast might be enough to put him down.

With a muttered prayer to the Traveller, she gestures, and another shard of light arcs wildly over the deck and slams into Brelloch, inches from where Johan's arms are around him.

(Magic missile...only 1 1st level spell left if I calculate right...)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 22, 2006)

Seria circles in next to Brelloch and feints causing him to pull back. Seeing an opening Johan reaches in to grab him. Brelloch moves lightning fast and cuts a wide arc on Johans arm, carving a ragged gash down its length. Johan reels backwards at the sudden pain and misses his opportunity to snag Brelloch. Brelloch cuts another bloody line across Johans other arm, a near matching set. With a maddend gleam in his eye, Brelloch backs up to the rail. "You cannot stop me! I am the divine will of the flame! You will be consumed like all the others!" He begins to tip backwards over the edge when his chest is abruptly pierced by a length of steel. You hear a crack as it passes through the paladin and embeds itself into the wooden railing. Following its length up you see Grud'al standing at your side holding the hilt with both hands. Brellochs dagger clatters to the deck. He strains a moment, trying to pull free, before the light goes out of his eyes and he sags against the rail.




OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Seria Aid Another DC10 (1d20+4=20)
Whisper Magic Missile (1d4+1=2)
Brelloch AoO (1d20+9=27)
Brelloch Damage (1d4+3=6)
Brelloch Attack (1d20+9=22)
Brelloch Damage (1d4+3=7)
Grud'al Attack (1d20+5=21)
Grud'al Damage (1d8+2=9)
Total Damage to Brelloch - 38
Total Damage to Johan - 13

I couldn't find anything about casting and throwing Produce Flame in the same round. But yes you could have it going in the rain. If there is enough oxygen to breathe, then there is enough for the flame to burn. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

OOC: Casting is a standard action, leaving no time to actualy throw.  It's one of the weaknesses of the spell, which is otherwise a fairly nice 1st level spell.

Johan shrugs off the pain as he grabs Brelloch and helps him to the ground, before he attempts to stabilize any bleeding.  "Just because he did not give a trial to those he slew doesn't mean he doesn't deserve one himself."

OOC: Johan Heal Check (1d20+4=19)


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, with having to deal with ranged penalties throwing into melee, Midian probably would have stuck to using the spell for touch attacks, but I wasn't sure if it would actually work. I was just afraid I'd gone and pulled another bad choice like in the last game, where I wasted a 1st level slot on Entangle when it wouldn't work aboard ship.  [/sblock]

Midian burning with anger and worry as Johan takes several nasty wounds from Brelloch. Grud'al's strike, then, receives a hearty "huzzah!" from the druid. When Johan then chooses to help the very man who nearly killed him, Midian stands silently.

"You're a better man than I, Johan," he mutters under his breath, then closes to make sure Johan himself is all right.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 22, 2006)

"This man does deserve a trial along with the gallows, but the ultimate punishment will not be decided by us."

Kneeling besides Brelloch's body, Seria searches for anything that might help the trial or prove useful.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2006)

Whisper emerges from the hatchway, moving cautiously over the deck towards Urrup.

"Confound it, I even said this might happen," she mutters, then louder, "How fares Urrup? Did we stop this madness in time?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Whisper emerges from the hatchway, moving cautiously over the deck towards Urrup.
> 
> "Confound it, I even said this might happen," she mutters, then louder, "How fares Urrup? Did we stop this madness in time?"




Midian turns at Whisper's call.

"I used my healing magic to stabalize him. He'll live, but he's in pretty bad shape and ..."

Here he turns back to Seria, searching the body. He cringes as he has to say, "Seria, he took Urrup's ear. We need to retrieve it in order to have a healer re-attach it."


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2006)

Johan carefully removes the ear in Brelloch's hand.  "Midian, I think you want this."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 23, 2006)

Not noticing the ear during the confrontation, Seria steps back from the body a bit when Johan grabs it from his hand. "That is just wrong!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2006)

Whisper blinks, taken aback. She couldn't have stopped her next words had she been able to cast Silence on herself though...

"It seems Brelloch had Urrup's ear..." She quickly turns to Grudal. "Captain! Are you hurt? Forgive us for being late...what happened here?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Not noticing the ear during the confrontation, Seria steps back from the body a bit when Johan grabs it from his hand. "That is just wrong!"



"Lady Seria, perhaps you had best help with any other crew.  I'm sure the noise will have woken some up," Johan says.  Obviously trying to give Seria an excuse to avoid some of the blood and gore that is about on the deck.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 24, 2006)

As Johan works to stabilize Brelloch, Grud'al works his sword tip free of the body. The master at arms turns his longsword over, letting the rain wash it clean of the blood. Seria finds Brelloch's dagger lying on the floorboards before the talk of the severed ear begins. She picks it up quickly before the shifting deck rolls it overboard. 

Grud'al looks up at Whisper when she addresses him. "What happened here? A monster has been struck down. Urrup and I finished what Micah started. You should roll that piece of meat off the side and be done with it. Letting him live means there is a chance he might escape the gallows. Let justice be served with the point of your weapon." He looks towards the rear of the ship where sailors holding lanterns are braving the storm to see what is happening. "Captain Aust will likely have my head for this. Arming a passanger and attacking another. I'd do it again in a heartbeat though." As the sailors arrive Grud'al directs them to move Urrup inside where he can be dryed off and tended to.


----------



## jkason (Jul 24, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Johan carefully removes the ear in Brelloch's hand.  "Midian, I think you want this."




Midian takes the ear gingerly and moves back to Urrup. When the sailors arrive, Midian makes sure they have the ear, as well, so that the ship's healer might re-attach it. When he's sure they'll see to it, he returns to his friends.

"Unlike Brelloch, Johan is a paladin for good," Midian calls over the din of the storm at the suggestion to roll the evil paladin off the ship. "He could no more throw a helpless foe from a ship than he could drink fire.

"Speaking of, if we've a means of binding Brelloch, perhaps we could then adjourn this belowdecks, warm our bones and dry ourselves off?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2006)

"While you could probably talk me into turning my back, I think justice is far better served handing him over to the silver flame to answer for his crimes," Johan says. "The irony is too sweet."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 25, 2006)

With Brelloch's dagger in hand, she wipes the blood from it using Brelloch's cloak and then tries to conceal it in her boot. Once she finishes she stands up. "A monster he may be, but he is still human. Let's take him below deck, tie him up, and hand him over at our final stop."

With that Seria starts to head below deck to get dried off and out of the rain.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 27, 2006)

After seeing Brelloch is secured with thick ropes and Urrup is well taken care of, Grud'al leaves to report to the captain. A short time later each of you are called in one at a time to give an official statement regarding your involvement in bringing down the paladin. Careful to leave out the foray into his private quarters, you tell him what is required. With Grud'al and the recovering Urrup as witnesses, the Captain assures you that there will be enough information to prosecute him. 

Later on after the Captain has dismissed you, Grud'al visits your room carrying a large bundle. "Brelloch won't be needing his possessions where he is going." he says before departing. Shortly before morning the ship passes through the last threads of the storm. Off on the horizon you can see a blue glitter marking the edge of the vast sea. 


OOC:
[SBLOCK]
I gave you exp for each clue you picked up on, as well as the solution in the dwarf city for taking care of Brelloch and for his defeat. Plus a little extra for sticking with the game so long. Bump your characters up to 3rd level, post them over on the rogue gallery thread, and get ready for the Lhazaar Principalities!
[/SBLOCK]


Brelloch's Belongings:
[SBLOCK]
MW Breastplate engraved with symbols of the Church of the Silver Flame.
MW Dagger (Seria has)
A fine cloak
A small locked wooden box
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 29, 2006)

"Well now that we have given our statements and Brelloch is in custody, we can enjoy the rest of the journey."

Examining the large bundle, Seria studies the locked wooden box carefully. Running her hand along the top and sides, she looks carefully to see if there are any hidden dangers waiting. Once she determines all is fine, she will try to open it using her lockpicks.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 31, 2006)

Taking her time, Seria is easily able to pick the lock on the chest.

Seria
[SBLOCK]
Inside the box is a string piercing several objects you immediately recognize. Shifter ears. Nearly a dozen in all. As the hairs on the back of your neck begin to rise you can _feel_ waves of hatred and anger radiating from the object. You get the distinct feeling that the object is aware of you and absolutely loathes your very existance.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 31, 2006)

With a high pitched scream, Seria let's the chest fall out of her hands. As the wooden box bounces off the floor, some objects attached to a string come tumbling out. Each shaped differently, but each recognizable as shifter ears. With all the effort she can fathom, she keeps her stomach from emptying itself. "......I feel sick."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2006)

"Well well...trophies," Whisper muses. She leans over to peer at the ears and whispers in a strange siblant tongue.

(Detect Magic)

"Damning evidence, I'd say, at the very least. And I doubt any of us want to carry the little trinket around... What say I put it back in the box, and we turn it over to the authorities with him?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2006)

Johan scoops up the box and closes it quickly, tucking it away in his pack.  "I'll make sure it gets to the proper authorities."

He walks over to Seria and gently rubs and pats her back reasuringly, "It's over Lady Seria, and justice will be done."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 1, 2006)

Whisper:
[SBLOCK]
The "necklace" glows with an aura from the Enchantment school of magic.
[/SBLOCK]

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
I'll have the first post for Lhazaar up in the next day or so. Kinda swamped atm.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2006)

The sorceress sucks in a startled breath as Johan grabs the thing.

"Careful!" she hisses. "It carries magic! Don't touch it with your skin. I do not know the function of it, but it most likely affects the mind. It may even have something to do with Brelloch's fate, for I doubt a paladin would have the mystic power to create such a thing."

"Be careful with it."


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian steps back from the object, as well, remembering Brelloch's attempt to add Urrup's ear to that necklace.

"I know I've said all things are natural, but the more I see of the world, the less I'm sure how I feel about that sentiment," he says.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 2, 2006)

Whisper
[SBLOCK]
OOC: I forgot to mention, the cloak also glows with a faint aura of Abjuration.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2006)

Johan nods. "It's in the box, where it stays.  I care not what it's enchanted with, the foul thing should be disposed of properly."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 3, 2006)

With a sense of relief at a long journey finally at its end, you set foot on the docking tower of Cliffscape in the morning. From this height you can see far out onto the ocean where numerous fishing and trader boats are moving about the harbor. The tower stands at the top of a cliff which the city is built into. Far below you can see the city streets as a series of switchbacks leading from the top of the cliff down to the rocky shores. 

Descending the tower you finally set foot on solid ground. After his long confinement, Talbot practically prances in eagerness to stretch his legs. Around you merchants are already calling to you to come and examine their wares, each claiming theirs is the superior product. You can see paths carved along the cliff face and also tunnels the also presumably lead down into the city. 


Recap: Report Details from House Tharashk
[SBLOCK]
Reading the lengthly report, you glean the following information.
Brother Ouillie led a small expedition of hired mercenaries to an island called Tempest Isle. He reported in several times on his progress using animal messanger spells. His last reports indicated he had located a dragonshard and was going to transport it to Cliffscrape via the mercenary's ship, "Red Waters", captained by a half-orc named L'mar. The ship sailed from the eastern side of Tempest and was to pass between Tempest and Traglorn isles on its way to Cliffscrape. There were no more reports after they departed Tempest Isle. According to informants in Cliffscrape and Port Krez the ship was overtaken by pirates and presumed sunk. Unverified rumors point to Prince Mika's Cloudreavers as the pirate group responsible for the attack.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Aug 4, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Descending the tower you finally set foot on solid ground. After his long confinement, Talbot practically prances in eagerness to stretch his legs. Around you merchants are already calling to you to come and examine their wares, each claiming theirs is the superior product. You can see paths carved along the cliff face and also tunnels the also presumably lead down into the city.




At his companion's excitement, Midian smiles, then frowns as he looks out to the sea.

"I fear this mission will involve even more shipboard confinement for Talbot if I bring him along," he says. "I think if that's the case, it might be best for him if I release him from my service."

He shakes his head then, clearing his thoughts. "But I needn't decide right this moment," he says. "Should we report to the house first, then? See about lodgings and what other arrangements they may have made or expect us to? And we'll need to decide if we're keeping all this gear from Brelloch or selling it to buy something else, I suppose."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 11, 2006)

Following the road down through the city, you take your time to savor the exotic sights. Merchant shops fill most of the upper levels where they can pander to visitors arriving via airship or road. Savory aromas from cooking meats, fish, and vegetables tease your nose. Shopkeepers wave gaudy bead necklaces and bracelets to entice you to buy. On the sea-ward side of the road a halfwall provides a barrier to keep people from falling from the edge. Most of the walls are decorated with trailing ivy. Midway down the terrace you see another amazing sight. In an alcove set in the side of the rock wall a faint mist dampens the stones. Inside are four elves. Their skin is a shade of blue with green highlights. Barnacle encrused tridents lean against the wall behind them. One of their number is operating a foot pump connected to a device that keeps the air around them damp. They return your curious stare before you move onward.

After a time of wandering the city, you finally find the House Tharashk outpost near the bottom levels. Two burly orcs stand outside the building wearing tabards displaying the house crest and carrying double axes. They open the doors as you approach to allow entrance. Inside, the outpost is quite large. The entire outpost is fitted inside a natural cave in the cliff wall. Wooden walls and doors have been constructed inside to seperate different areas. You approach a secretary and present your traveling papers from Noble Qui ap'Gwyddi, your employer. The secretary ushers you into another room and introduces you to the master of the outpost. "Welcome, I trust your journey here was pleasent? I am Master Creiden, I was messaged earlier this week to expect your arrival. How can I assist you?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2006)

"An itinerary for a start," Whisper says siblantly through her mask. "We're all a bit new at this, and haven't much idea what to expect. Oh...and if lodging isn't provided for us, then perhaps you could suggest a good establishment?"

She glances at the others and adds, "Also, I think we're looking for reputable vendors of arms, armor, and magewright goods."


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2006)

Johan nods, "Indeed, a good vendor of arms and armor would a blessing.  And as for lodging, I believe we can probably handle two rooms, one for the ladies, and one for the others.  Though, if it is a bit crowded, I will make the sacrifice and volunteer to stay with the ladies."


----------



## jkason (Aug 14, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Johan nods, "Indeed, a good vendor of arms and armor would a blessing.  And as for lodging, I believe we can probably handle two rooms, one for the ladies, and one for the others.  Though, if it is a bit crowded, I will make the sacrifice and volunteer to stay with the ladies."




Midian rolls his eyes, but smiles nonetheless. "You're a true stalwart hero to take such noble blows in the name of honor," he says with a wink.

"I think my fellows have the right of our needs for the moment," he says to Master Creiden. "Also, of course, any extra information you have on the lost expedition, be it maps or even heresay, would be quite helpful."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 16, 2006)

"I prepared a report for you to review that should aid in your search. Our house is greatly interested in recovering this shipment of dragonshards. They are hard enough to come by without our ships being robbed by pirates. Piracy is a heritage to most people living in this region. Nearly every family has a history of it and despite the peace treaties and "official" attempts by the Princes to crack down on it it is still rampant. During the Last War many ship crews became raiders and hit coasts all along Khorvaire. They've got a taste for it now and are loathe to give up the chance at ill gotten wealth. It's a hazard of doing business out here but the profits are too lucrative to give up." He hands you a leather scroll case. "The report is inside. As for lodging, I'd find a place higher up in the city. The harbor area can get rough at night for landlovers when the sailors come in. It can be the best place to find what the latest gossip is though. The Roc's Clutch is a decent place, and cheap too. There is also a fine arms dealer on the fourth terrace near the southern fringe named Hecktat. Her prices are high but the quality is worth it. If you have any further questions you can return here during normal hours."

The Report
[SBLOCK]
The report he handed you contains numerous pages of notes. Most are signed by someone named Brother Ouillie, the man who was transporting the dragonshards. From his notes you learn that he was searching for Siberys dragonshards, a very rare type of crystal that falls from the sky. Some parts of his report have been blacked out and from what you can tell the missing text relates to a deposit he. The last half of the report is full of short notes written in anothers handwriting. Apparently Brother Ouillie was using magical means to send updates on his mission to the House. The last note says that he was leaving aboard a small merchant ship bound for Cliffscrape with a large sample. The last report goes into detail about how the merchant ship never made it to port. Inquiries at every other port within a weeks travel indicates that the ship never made landfall.  The author speculates that the ship was lost at sea due to piracy, as there was no bad weather in that region when the ship disappeared. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 24, 2006)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
No activity for a while now, are you all interested in continuing or would you like to take a break from this game?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2006)

(sorry, it's not that, at least not for me...I was kind of hoping someone else would grab the initiative and get us started is all. And I imagine everyone else is waiting on everyone else too. Hee hee. Plus, I'm having a devil of a time deciding how I want to level...for one PrC or another... And I'm not sure how we're deciding to dispose of loot, so I don't know how much money I have to spend on other things... Lots of questions, and indecision on my part. Swhy I was hoping someone else'd take the reins. )

(Guess not though. I'll try to do a game post later today.)


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2006)

*Ooc*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> OOC
> [SBLOCK]
> No activity for a while now, are you all interested in continuing or would you like to take a break from this game?
> [/SBLOCK]




[sblock=OOC]Sorry. I've not been having the time to dedicate to games that I should. I'm definitely still interested. And, as Shayuri said, I think we have a lot of logistical choices to make, so I'm not entirely sure where to start. We'll try what I've got below.[/sblock]

When the group is again on their own, Midian looks about before saying, "I'd certainly prefer safer lodgings, but I have to admit my own coffers are getting low. Do you think Brelloch's gear might fetch us some funds?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2006)

Johan takes the cases, checks their contents quickly, and then tucks them away at the moment.  "Thank you.  Please do arange for lodging at the Roc's Clutch, and we will head there later."

Once they are back alone.  "We can try.  The Church of the Silver flame may want to purchase Breloch's armor, or perhaps I can exchange it for a suit without the engraving."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2006)

"Aye," Whisper agrees. "And if there's a seller of scrolls, and we have some coin, I can analyze these enchanted items so we can get their full worth. So! This is my proposal. Let us sell Brelloch's nonmagical gear...or as much of it as we intend to sell. With the coin from that, I can do my analyses...which will likely take the rest of the day, and possibly part of tomorrow. But when I'm done, we can visit the magewright's booths, and see if we can find buyers for whatever we decide not to use ourselves. Then we split the proceeds and purchase whatever gear we'll need for the journey ahead."

(OOC - I'm pretty sure there was a tally of the loot, plus one or two magic items. I'll see if I can dig those up and post here what we have. Then we'll know what we can sell, and how many Identify's we need. Sound good everyone?)


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2006)

OOC: Sounds like a plan.  Though if we can trade the armor in for non-etched armor for cheep/free, Johan may want it.  DM, any Deneith house presence here?


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2006)

*Ooc*

OOC: Sounds good to me, too.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 29, 2006)

Holding out the dagger she picked up from Brelloch's body, she looks at the group. "We could fetch a fair price for this. The quality of the blade is of excellent craftsmanship. But the outcome of our equipment isn't as pressing as where do we go from here? I am going to go try and find as much information as possible from the locals."

[sblock]Seria is going to go about gathering information about the ship Brother Ouillie. She is going to try and find out who the captain was and then try to get some information on the captain's history. 

Gather Info: +12
Knowledge (local): +9
Diplomacy: +12
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 30, 2006)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Yes, you can find House Denneith presence here. The local branch hires out mercenaries, combat trained sailors, and even ships to protect rich merchants traveling through the region. 

Brelloch's Belongings:
MW Breastplate engraved with symbols of the Church of the Silver Flame. Costs 350gp. Going to count the modification as the same as a repair, 1/5th the cost of the original. In this case 70gp before any sweet talking with the blacksmith. 
MW Dagger - Costs 302gp
A fine cloak (Glows with a magic aura)
Evil necklace of Shifter ears


I'll have Seria's gath info results posted soon.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2006)

"I'm going to stop by my house first, but I'll join you all shortly to help with the gear."

Johan heads off to his house.

Johan is generaly familiar with pulling strings, so he'll see what he can do, working the prettiest women in the house, and likely walking out with a few room numbers as he leaves.

[sblock=OOC for DM]Johan will use his Favor in House to pull some strings, and see if he can't requisition some addtional equipment.  He'll be fairly vague, but he's hoping to get some better armor and maybe a nice weapon.  He'd love masterwork full plate and a masterwork longsword, but he'll settle for something lesser if need be.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 3, 2006)

With Jaron at her side to provide an escort, Seria spends the rest of the day wandering the taverns and inns down by the docks. The seaport town is a constant bustle of activity as ships dock to unload supplies and to take on fresh crew. Many of the stories she picks up are tantalizing but by and large do not relate to her goal. She hears rumors of what groups have been engaging in pirate activity in the region, what trade goods are selling well in what ports, as well as "genuine" sea monster sightings. Nothing seems out of the ordinary for a seaside city. Finally, she nails down a rumor that seems legitimate. For the price of a few drinks she learns that the name of the merchant ship that sailed out several weeks ago flying the House Tharask colors was hired out. The captain and crew never returned and their storehouse down by the waterfront was sold when it was decided that they were lost at sea. She gets rough directions on where to find the storehouse but the sailor did not know who now owns it.

Meanwhile, elsewhere in town, Johan is busy sweet talking a busy Overseer for one of his House's outposts. The Overseer finally gives in and writes a requisition form for him. Johan is directed to one of the House's warehouses and escorted through a series of guarded checkpoints before reaching the interior. Inside is a staggering array of weapons and armors used for outfitting the many mercenaries that are hired out. Johan's escort is pretty chatty and fills him in on how well the outpost is doing out here. In the back of the warehouse his escort shows him several suits of full plate armor. "We don't get much call for this stuff out here unless someone needs a boat anchor. I hope you don't plan on going on any ships in that rig." Dusting off one of the suits he helps adjust the many straps to size it to fit you. Afterwards he helps him pick out a finely crafted longsword ornately designed with a wave pattern for the hilt and handguard. With your equipment in hand, your escort bids you goodbye and asks you to put in a good word for him with the House.


Seria Gather Info (1d20+12=19)
Johan Favored in House. DC12 (1d20+2=17)


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

"Thank you friend, I'll be sure to put in a good word for you."

Johan heads back to find his friends in his new full plate.  "See what you can get for the breast plate.  I don't think I'll be needing it any more."

Johan will keep his leather for sleeping, but he'll sell his old longsword unless someone else desires it.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2006)

(okay then, assuming we sell everything and that the scroll of ID is bought with "party funds" here's the skinny on loot. 326gp resale, minus 100 for the scroll, split 4 ways (is that right? Whisper, Seria, Johan and Midian?) comes to 53gp and 4 sp per person. If Johan keeps the breastplate, our individual dividend drops to 9gp 6 sp. Since I'm assuming Whisper does buy the scroll, I shall post accordingly )

After strolling through the crowded downtown shopping district, Whisper finds what she was looking for; a musty old corner shop with the word TOMES engraved in the sign over the door in flowery, embellished letters and flaking gold paint. The masked mage spends a few minutes peering over the shelves at the collected books of interest to those of...esoteric mindsets. The smell of thick, dusty parchment was curiously nostalgic, reminding Whisper of her days in the university. Days spent not -learning- magic; for spells came as naturally to her as breathing. Rather, studying it. Discovering WHY spells worked, and HOW. There were deeper secrets there, she was sure. The changeling paused for a moment, her hand poised over the spine over a book titled "Prophecy vs Prophecy; Studies on the Effect of the Draconic Prophecy on Omens, Soothsayings, and Divinations."

The Draconic Prophecy. Now THERE was a deep mystery. There had been a time when she'd envied the Dragonmarked races. Men and women so clearly chosen by the great Prophecy to affect the world. Then she'd realized that in being chosen, they became part of it...and they could never hope to truly GRASP it then. Their part was chosen for them, doomed and destined. It was the folk who were NOT Dragonmarked who's courses were not determined. The folk who stood -outside- the Prophecy, and could thus hope to one day realize its fullness. No. The Dragonmarked belonged to the Prophecy. 

The Prophecy would belong, one day, to the non-Dragonmarked.

Still musing, Whisper approached the old wooden counter and touched the small bell there. A silvery chime rang in the air, and a grizzled gnome appeared, complete with monocle that Whisper was positive the gnome didn't need, but rather carried some kind of magic.

"Yes yes," the gnome said impatiently. "What is it? What do you want?"

"A scroll," she replied. "To unlock the secrets of objects imbued with magic."

The gnome squinted at her through his monocle and nodded slowly. "A simple spell. Primary level, really. I'm surprised you haven't mastered it."

Without answering the gibe, Whisper placed ten platinum coins on the counter, followed by twelve golden wheels, and a smaller stack of five silver pieces. The gnome grunted, eyed the stack, and nodded. "Right then." He swept the coins into a pouch in his jacket and pattered off into the back rooms.

Only a moment passed before he was back, pressing a curled tube of parchment secured by a runed ribbon and a bit of wax into which was pressed the sigil for the store Tomes. Whisper nodded.

"My thanks."

"Don't mention it," the gnome said jovially. "Come again miss...ah..."

"You may call me Whisper. Good day." She whirled and stalked out of the store, unrolling the scroll as she did, and inspecting the runes therein. Good. It was indeed the genuine article. 

On meeting the others in the inn, she informed them that the spell would take at least an hour to cast, and that she needed to be alone during that time. Upstairs, she produced Brelloch's cloak and laid it out on the floor. She sat before it crosslegged, and began to read.


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

OOC: Technicaly, Jaron is still with us, but he's been pretty busy in RL.  And with a new set of full plate, I don't need the breastplate


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2006)

(Doh! I knew I'd do that. My apologies. The loot shall be split another way! Hee. We're a little behind the DMG's recommended wealth levels here. )


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2006)

OOC: I'm not anymore    We'll find the best way to split it.  Johan isn't exactly greedy.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 4, 2006)

(OOC: Of course were behind the recommended level of wealth, we just graduated from college   )


After getting directions to the storehouse, she decides to take a little initiative and see what she can discover. Hopefully she might be able to find out who the storehouse now belongs to and what was being stored.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 6, 2006)

The warehouse Seria sought was down close to the shore at the bottom of the cliffs. Like many of the structures in the city, it is built into the natural caves in the stone. The front of the cave is covered by a large wooden structure built of heavy timber. Two massive double doors are set in the front to allow crews to bring in new shipments. They were closed when she approached but she soon discovered a normal sized door set in the side of the building. After knocking several times the door is finally opened by a young looking half-elf woman. Her clothes are loose and expensive looking with a bright green bandana to hold her long hair back. She rests her hand on a rapier on her belt as she eyes Seria and Jaron. 

The woman seemed friendly enough once she was sure Seria and Jaron weren't there to collect taxes. She introduced herself as Captain Fairwright, and owner of the vessel "Stalwart Mariner". Explaining her cold reception she says, "That's the hardest part of running a business in this part of the city. This here is a prime spot to set up shop. The louses farther up the cliffs would love to get their fingers on this land. I snapped it up quick when it went up for auction. Too bad the city confiscated everything in the warehouse though, I could have made a right fine profit off the things in here. I've got big plans for this place, Salvage work out this way is profitable and a sight less risky than running cargo." When Seria inquires about the former owners the captain fills her in with what she knows. "I can't say I knew them, there's a lot of folk that operate ships out of this port. And before you get any ideas, I didn't have anything to do with them going missing. I just bought the land when the city made it available. You're not the first to come asking about them either. A group of cutthroats came by a week ago but I turned them away. Might have been trouble but they wouldn't dare try anything with my crew about." She nods towards some of the workers unboxing crates inside the large cavern. "Is there anything else I can do for you?"

Sense Motive DC17 
[SBLOCK]
You notice the captain hesitated just before mentioning that the city had claimed everything in the warehouse. She may have been holding something back.
[/SBLOCK]

With the others busy on other missions, Midian secures a place to stay at the "Roc's Clutch". It is a good, clean establishment populated by other travelers. They even have a stable inside a nearby cave with fresh hay for Talbot. 


Whisper
[SBLOCK]
As the words fade from the parchment one by one you can feel yourself becoming more focused, more in tune with the ebb and flow of magical energies around you. Distantly you can feel the underlying magical power that infuses the world. Before you the magical cloak throbs and pulses in a louder rhythm, echoing that of the world. You begin hearing the distant words, thoughts, emotions, of the items creator who infused it with some of his own essence in its creation. You sense that the cloak was created to protect the wearer from a myrid of dangers. Everything from magical flames to poison to mental attacks are less effective while wearing it. As the spells effect weakens and fades you finally have a sense of what power the cloak holds.
Cloak of Resistance +2
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 6, 2006)

"It is a prime location and it looks like you are already set in getting your business going. Do you know how long this place was up on the block for auction or how long it took before the city put it there? I figure a place like this would go fast and go for some good coin." Seria listens carefully as Captain Fairwright answers her question. 

Once Cpaint Fairwright finishes, Seria sks a few more questions. "You say some cutthroats came this way a week ago? How many were there and did they have any distinguishing marks or tattoos?"

And with that, Seria thanks the captain for her time, wishes her the best of luck with business and strolls off to meet back up with the rest of the party.


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> With the others busy on other missions, Midian secures a place to stay at the "Roc's Clutch". It is a good, clean establishment populated by other travelers. They even have a stable inside a nearby cave with fresh hay for Talbot.




Midian lays back, his mind still spinning with the thought of having to let Talbot go should they take once more to the seas. It's the right decision, he knows, but still difficult. 

Left to his own devices, he muses on what gear the party will need. With his own and Johan's abilities relatively limited, he hopes they might have enough to purchase a wand with healing powers. But even if they haven't enough, he ponders snatching a potion or two.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 9, 2006)

"The land was only up for auction for a day before I picked it up. A friend of mine works for the city and gave me a heads up so I was able to get the money together in advance. I reckon the city waited a little under a month after the ship was declared overdue before picking up the property. Just in case the owner sailed off course.

The men who came here were a mixed bunch, but some of them had colors. That's a local tradition, showing what Prince you're beholden to. I'd say these were Cloudreavers, Prince Mika's men. One of them had a decoration, on his arm, it was one of those Dragonmark houses, the one that hires out the mercs. 

Deneith."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 13, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> And with that, Seria thanks the captain for her time, wishes her the best of luck with business and strolls off to meet back up with the rest of the party.




OOC: If that's it for questions, Seria is headed back to the Roc's Clutch to meet up with the party.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 18, 2006)

>Get Stick
You get a stick
>wield stick
You equip a stick
>poke


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Is there any more information or guidance you guys are waiting on? Everyone should be rendevousing back at the inn to share info and pick a course of action.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2006)

(Whisper's still there, most likely only recently finished with the ID spell. The inclusion of the cloak makes for a much richer individual package too...I shall recalc over lunch and post the results! We stand at 5 party members, yes?)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 19, 2006)

ooc: Prof Yeti hasn't been to the boards in nearly a month, anyone know if he posted elsewhere about being MIA?


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 19, 2006)

ooc: I haven't seen anything posted by Prof Yeti. I was out of town on emergency. I'll post later this afternoon.


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2006)

OOC: I've been waiting for someone to find Johan and let him know about all we've found.  Yeti said his RL was getting busy in this thread or the OOC thread at one point.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 20, 2006)

Meeting with the group at The Roc's Clutch, Seria waits for the entire group to be present before presenting what she discovered.

"I don't know what all of you gather from this, but that warehouse is our best lead right now. I feel there is more to Captain Fairwright's story, but I didn't want to confront her with just Jaron and I there. What interests me even more is that there were a group of Cloudreaver's interested in the place also. One of them being from your house Johan. Do you think you might be able to use some contacts to get more information on any Deneith Cloudreavers?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

"I can certaintly try.  I seem to have some pull here, unlike the last house I tried," he says with a shudder.

[sblock=OOC]In the last game,  one of his failed attempts ended with a guard talking about how hot his mother was and thing that some of the guys wanted to do with her (He got away before they elaberated much)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Meeting with the group at The Roc's Clutch, Seria waits for the entire group to be present before presenting what she discovered.
> 
> "I don't know what all of you gather from this, but that warehouse is our best lead right now. I feel there is more to Captain Fairwright's story, but I didn't want to confront her with just Jaron and I there. What interests me even more is that there were a group of Cloudreaver's interested in the place also. One of them being from your house Johan. Do you think you might be able to use some contacts to get more information on any Deneith Cloudreavers?"




Midian bites his lower lip for a moment before offering, "If we want to know    what's in the warehouse now, or what might have been it, I can give my animal-speaking ritual another go. Our best bet for creatures who've been in there would problably be vermin, though I'm not sure how long-range rat memory is."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2006)

Whisper joins the group, her posture suggesting fatigue...but her spell finally done.

"We might also set up a watch, see who has legitimate access to the place. If I impersonate someone the guards won't suspect, I might be able to get one or two others in as well."

"Now...as for the cloak. It provides a potent protective charm and is therefore quite valuable. If we were to sell it, each of us would be entitled to...four hundred and fifty gold pieces, and two silvers. That's including the price of the scroll."

She seems quite pleased with that sum.

"That's assuming the breastplate, dagger, and cloak are all sold...which I recommend. Though the cloak's magic is fairly powerful, we could likely accomplish more with the money for now. The subject is, however, open to discussion."

The changeling folds her hands and waits.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 27, 2006)

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
So Johan is headed Deneith again for some details on men hired out to the Cloudreavers, Midian is going to try to find an animal around the warehouse he can speak with, and Whisper is selling unwanted equipment. Does Seria have anything planned?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

"Lady Seria, do you wish to come along?  Or are house politics not to your suiting?"  Johan asks.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 28, 2006)

"I'd love to accompany you. I might be able to pick up a little information myself just by listening." Seria says. "The politics of my family are probably worse than those of your house."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 30, 2006)

With missions chosen, the party splits up once more to spend the last hours of the day accomplishing their goals. Seria and Johan make their way to the House Deneith enclave to inquire about mercenaries hired out to the Cloudreavers. The enclave, a fortress really, lies behind a large stone wall towards the far western side of the city. Though the gates are open, the grounds are well protected by sentries on the walls and the guards standing at the front gate. Upon arriving and receiving your identification, a servent is summoned to escort you to the main offices. You are ushered into the office of an older man who is busy shuffling papers. He looks up as you approach.


Elsewhere, Whisper makes her way up the cliff face following directions from the tavern keeper as she seeks out the weapons and armor dealer Creidan told her about. The shop is easy to find, a large sstone tructure built around a central chimney. The shop looks to be divided into two sections. One side for customers, and the other side for smithing. The massive doors of the smithy are open to allow airflow and Whisper can glimpse soot covered figures moving about in front of the red glow of the furnace. The ringing of hammers on steel fills the air like the sound of a small battle. Moving past the smithy, she enters the main shop. Secured to wooden racks are many different kinds of weapons and armor. Most are the standard types you would expect to see at a sea-side town. Gaffs, Spears, Rapiers, Longswords, but there is a respectable collection of more exotic weapons. Something that catches her eye is an exquistely crafted longsword of some unknown gray metal that almost seems translucent. It is locked up in a standing cabinet behind the counter. Across the room a woman notices you enter and approaches you. "Greetings, I am Hektat, who can I help you?"


Midian and Jaron wend their way back to the warehouse through crowded streets. The last ships have docked for the night and the streets are filled with sailors rushing to the local taverns, dock workers ending their shifts, and street walkers peddling their services. They are able to slip into an empty side alley near the warehouse and begin searching for a target. Jaron stands watch while Midian examines the area. He finds signs of numerous wharf rats living in the area and other animals that feed on them. A sound from farther down the alley stops them short, but it turns out to be just a stray dog digging through the trash.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2006)

Whisper nods and sets her pack down, relieved to let go of the burden at last. She was unaccustomed to bearing the weight of a suit of armor, along with all the other things she meant to sell today.

"Your craft is indeed great," she says, indicating the showpiece items. "But I have here a few things that my companions and I must part with. I think you will find them most worthy of resale."

She drags the breastplate out, and the dagger, and finally the cloak.

"These were made with a master's craft, and will sell for a good price from your shelves. The cloak is something special though, and I would discuss it after we settle on these other pieces."

The changeling brushes a hand along the armor's steely surface, drawing attention to the quality of its make. "Now. Shall we talk price?"

(Assuming they're interested, shall we do some kind of "bargaining" roll, or just assume that the negotiations wind up yielding the book value of 50% market?)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK]
I left it open in case you wanted to RP anything. No rolls needed, you can take the 50% book value. If you want to purchase anything I use the complete adventurer options for diplomacy. If you get their attitude from indifferent to helpful you get 10% off the base price.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 1, 2006)

Lettting Johan do all the talking, Seria careful observes everything that is going on and listens carefully to what everyone says.


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Midian and Jaron wend their way back to the warehouse through crowded streets. The last ships have docked for the night and the streets are filled with sailors rushing to the local taverns, dock workers ending their shifts, and street walkers peddling their services. They are able to slip into an empty side alley near the warehouse and begin searching for a target. Jaron stands watch while Midian examines the area. He finds signs of numerous wharf rats living in the area and other animals that feed on them. A sound from farther down the alley stops them short, but it turns out to be just a stray dog digging through the trash.




Midian smiles at the dog as he begins his spell (*Speak with Animals*), then he calls softly (realizing that both the vermin and the dog have far sharper hearing than any guards would have), "I don't suppose any of you frequent this warehouse on your gathering expeditions?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 4, 2006)

The dog jumps, startled by Midian's voice as he completes the spell and begin speaking. It turns and almost bolts before his curiousity wins over. The mutt is obviously a stray. It's coat is streaked with white scars and it is missing a good piece of one ear. It's eyes are bright and keen though and it moves closer to inspect you. "Hi!... Food? Food?" The dog sniffs the air and edges a bit closer to see if you have anything edible. "Good food here. My food. Squeaky biters. Slimey garbage."


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2006)

Johan mingles with the Deneith for a while, introducing Lady Seria, talking about travels, listening to others go on about his parents accoplishments, and occasionaly fielding comments about how hot is mother was.

Eventualy, he'll bring up questions about the Deneith Cloudreavers, hoping to get whatever information he can.

OOC: Diplomacy and Gather Info, hopefully with an assist from Seria.


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The dog jumps, startled by Midian's voice as he completes the spell and begin speaking. It turns and almost bolts before his curiousity wins over. The mutt is obviously a stray. It's coat is streaked with white scars and it is missing a good piece of one ear. It's eyes are bright and keen though and it moves closer to inspect you. "Hi!... Food? Food?" The dog sniffs the air and edges a bit closer to see if you have anything edible. "Good food here. My food. Squeaky biters. Slimey garbage."




Midian smiles, reaching into his bag and grabbing a bit of his trail rations. He holds the food high as he says, "I have food. I need to talk to squeaky biters. You show me squeaky biters, I give you food."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 8, 2006)

The Deneith official informs you that the Cloudreavers are a purely pirate group that does not even try to conceal its activities behind the flag of a merchant ship as most pirates. They are brutal and barbaric, whos ships are fast and prey on any other ship entering their territory. He claims that your House would never officially sell the services of their mercenaries to such a radical group. He says it is likely that the man is either a renegade or possibly using inks to imitate a mark to damage the reputation of the house. He tells you that he would be very interested in hearing from you should you find any additional information about the man. There is a standing bounty for the capture of any Deneith mercenary who has gone rogue.

----

The stray dog salivates at the sight of the food in Midians hand. He looks about the jumbled alley and then runs toward a large pile of garbage. He plunges into it with zest and tears into it, flinging garbage wildly. Midian hears shrieks and a dozen voices squealing "Dog! Dog! Dog!" A dozen rats explode from the garbage pile and begin making a run for it squeaking all the while. The dog tries to shepard a few of them in Midians direction. One of the rats leaps onto Midians pant leg and begins climbing to get out of reach of the canine.

----

Whisper
When you finish in the shop...
[SBLOCK]
Exiting the smiths store, you begin to head back the way you came. At the end of the street you notice an elf dressed in bright clothes and a paint stained smock. He has an easel in front of him and a paintbrush in his hand. You don't remember him being there when you entered the shop and he seems to be watching you approach. When you get closer he calls out, "Young lady! I have a fine work of art to adorn your wall, won't you come see? It would be the perfect souvenier of your trip to Cliffscrape."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The stray dog salivates at the sight of the food in Midians hand. He looks about the jumbled alley and then runs toward a large pile of garbage. He plunges into it with zest and tears into it, flinging garbage wildly. Midian hears shrieks and a dozen voices squealing "Dog! Dog! Dog!" A dozen rats explode from the garbage pile and begin making a run for it squeaking all the while. The dog tries to shepard a few of them in Midians direction. One of the rats leaps onto Midians pant leg and begins climbing to get out of reach of the canine.




Midian tosses the food down the alley, saying "Go get it!". Then he quickly turns his attention to the fleeing rat. "You're safe now. Safe. No more dog. I help you, now you help me?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2006)

For an instant Whisper nearly calls back that she has no walls, nor is she likely to for some time...but then she pauses. Call it a hunch, maybe...but she had a feeling that he was saying more than what he was saying.

Maybe she was just paranoid.

Regardless, she changes course to walk up to the artist and his work, giving the canvas a probing look as she says, "Hello to you. Your skills are most impressive."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 11, 2006)

The rat clinging to your leg squeaks,"Dog! Do-- Human! Human!" The rat arches its back and hisses. Midian's words, and the retreating canine, calm it quickly though. After a moments hesitation, it climbs up to his shoulder where it has a better perch. "Good here, safe here how help?"

----

The elf smiles at Whisper as she approaches. "Ahhh, you honor me with your kind words. The arts are often underappreciated by the masses but I can tell you have a keen eye and a taste for the finer things." With his brush he adds a few more details to the image. The painting he is working on covers only a third of the canvas. It depicts a ship riding a cresting wave. There are tiny figures standing at the railing. There is a flag flying from the mast depicting the crest of House Tharashk.
Working quickly, the artist begins filling in more of the painting. From the swift brush strokes emerges another ship, this one riding high in the water. The men at the railing hold metal blades and bows. He touches up the other ship to show damage to the hull and flames coming from the forecastle. After filling in another third of the canvas the artist's smiling face falls. He turns to Whisper. "Oh no, this is most unfortunate. My lady, it seems that I am almost out of paint and I am out of money to purchase more. If I use up the last of the colors to finish this painting and am unable to sell it I won't be able to buy more paint to create and sell more paintings. As I said, times are hard for the arts. If you are interested in purchasing this fine work I would be indebted to you. I would of course finish this last little bit that is missing and touch up a few more details. It will be a masterwork, I assure you. A mere 100 gold coins would be sufficient to restock my supplies. I know it is a great deal of money but I use only the finest colors in my works, the rest would give me a belly full of good food and a warm place to sleep tonight. What do you say my lady, will you help out a poor artist?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The rat clinging to your leg squeaks,"Dog! Do-- Human! Human!" The rat arches its back and hisses. Midian's words, and the retreating canine, calm it quickly though. After a moments hesitation, it climbs up to his shoulder where it has a better perch. "Good here, safe here how help?"




Midian smiles as the rat finds a secure place on his shoulder. pointing with the opposite arm so as not to unsettle the creature, Midian indicates the warehouse. 

"There. Have you been inside? Do you know what the humans keep there?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 13, 2006)

The rat begins listing everything it can remember seeing in the warehouse. "Boxes. Seeds. Meat. Rope. Wood. Dogs. Cats. Oars. Nets. Cages. Bugs. Paper. Metal. Gaffs. Plants. Nails. Oars. Tackle."


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2006)

"Well, I will be certain to pass any information along should I happen across it.  Indeed, the very thought of a rogue Deneith mercinary strikes a nerve." Johan says.

After trying up any other loose ends, Johan will escort Seria back to the inn unless there is something else she wishes to add.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2006)

Under her porcelain mask, Whisper purses her lips, taken aback. Then she notes the painting again...and wonders.

"I've little use or place to put such a work myself," she says. "But that's not to say we cannot do business of another sort, perhaps. Your subject matter intrigues me, for example. You paint as one who has seen the truth of his subject."

She steps closer so she can speak more quietly.

"I have a particular interest in battles at sea. Battles against pirates, in fact. And not just -any- pirates either. While I cannot pay a hundred pieces for a painting, I will reward information about subjects of interest. Right now, I have two."

"There is a Captain Fairwright who owns a warehouse in town. Purchased at a city auction. I am curious though, if you've heard anything about this warehouse and what was within it at the time of auction."

"And finally, and more importantly, I've heard rumors of a connection between mercenaries hired by the Cloudreaver pirates, and House Deneith. Has a pair of sharp ears like yours heard of any such thing? And if so...where might I hear more?"

She toys with the strings of her coinpurse as she asks these questions in a low voice, so that the purse jingles invitingly.


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The rat begins listing everything it can remember seeing in the warehouse. "Boxes. Seeds. Meat. Rope. Wood. Dogs. Cats. Oars. Nets. Cages. Bugs. Paper. Metal. Gaffs. Plants. Nails. Oars. Tackle."




Midian bites his lip a moment, trying to keep in mind the animal perspective involved. Not sure the creature would understand the concept of special interest, he tries something more mundane:

"New humans came in a short time ago. Did they gather around any of the things in there?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 18, 2006)

The smile quickly vanishes from the elf's face at Whispers offer. "My lady, I am stung. I am a simple street artist struggling to make ends meet. Though these ears hear many things my mouth knows better than to repeat them. There are always beings about who wouldn't like their personal agendas discussed openly. The corruption of local officials, the quick sales of certain properties, or the oaths of loyalty sworn for example. I prefer to keep out of such affairs, for my own health and safety of course. If I were one to inquire about such things I would want to do it far from the open streets and prying eyes. An inn perhaps."

----

The rat scrunches up its face as it racks its tiny brain for the information. "Hrrrrrr.... Boxes, take boxes, all the boxes. No where to hide. No more food. Then more come, bring new boxes. Boxes with food."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2006)

"Sobeit. Pleasant day to you then."

With that, Whisper continues on past the artist, feeling a bit foolish, but not overly so. She'd wasted nothing but a little time talking to the elf.

She makes her way back to the inn, to share with the others their financial gain, as well as plot their next steps.


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The rat scrunches up its face as it racks its tiny brain for the information. "Hrrrrrr.... Boxes, take boxes, all the boxes. No where to hide. No more food. Then more come, bring new boxes. Boxes with food."




Midian thinks a second. Deciding he's perhaps exhausted this line of questioning, he tries another, long shot though it may be.

"Could you show me where you get into the warehouse? Is there a secret way in big enough for a human?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 24, 2006)

The rat guides Midian farther down the alley to where the wooden front of the warehouse merges with the cliff face and extends deeper into the stone. Low to the ground part of the wall has warped and further expanded by vermin chewing through the wood. With some crawling and wiggling it might be possible to fit a human through the opening. Peering through you can see little in the darkened interior.


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The rat guides Midian farther down the alley to where the wooden front of the warehouse merges with the cliff face and extends deeper into the stone. Low to the ground part of the wall has warped and further expanded by vermin chewing through the wood. With some crawling and wiggling it might be possible to fit a human through the opening. Peering through you can see little in the darkened interior.




Midian marks the spot mentally, then urges the rat off his shoulder and back onto the ground.

"Thank you, little one," he says. "Now back to your foraging. Find good food; stay away from dogs."

Though he has no real insights into the contents of the warehouse, the druid comforts himself that he has a possible entrance, and heads back to meet the others with his findings.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 26, 2006)

At this point everyone has returned once more to the Roc's Clutch with their findings. It is late in the evening now and most of the patrons are well into their drinks. The sailors and townsfolk are drunkenly singing loudly and offkey to the laughter of their fellows. Few seem to take much notice of you as you return to the inn.


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian offers up his information, scant as it is. 

"I'm afraid the perceptual differences made it difficult to get much useful information on the interior of the warehouse from animals," he admits. "What's 'important' to a wharf rat isn't quite the same thing as what's important to us. I did, however, find a breach we might be able to use to sneak in if need be--albeit the fit's probably tight."


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 27, 2006)

"Johan and I weren't able to get any leads, but we did learn a few things. We were informed that the Cloudreavers were a purely pirate group, which we already knew. They operate out in the open and don't hide the fact that they are pirates. House Deneith claims they would never offical sell their services to such a radical group. So the man who appraoched Captain Fairwright was either a renegade or possibly used ink to imitate the mark to ruin the reputation of the house."

Seria looks to Johan to make sure she recollected what she heard correctly. "What of you Whisper, did you come across anything while out shopping?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2006)

Johan nods at Seria's explanation, "Both are likely."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2006)

"Regrettably little," the changeling admits sourly. "A street artist grubbing for handouts. Talented as he was, we've no need for paintings, and if he knew anything of value to us, he did not see fit to relate it. On the other hand..."

She spills out money onto the table and carefully separates it into each person's share.

"We do have some funds to our names now, which can only help. In fact, I believe if there's nothing pressing to do tomorrow, I will summon a familiar. It may be a useful asset in times to come."


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian smiles.

"I try not to be too material, but funds are a welcome sight," he admits. "We should see about some healing potions, I'd say."

[sblock=OOC]How much is each character's share?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2006)

(450gp 2sp as I recall...that's with everything sold, including the cloak)


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2006)

OOC: Each?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2006)

(yep! )


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (450gp 2sp as I recall...that's with everything sold, including the cloak)




Midian begins counting his share, then looks to the others.

"You know, I think we have enough here that if each of us pitches in some of our share, we could get ourselves a healing wand. Johan and I both studied the use of them back in school."

[sblock=OOC]Talking about a wand of CLW, which I believe costs 750 gp?[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2006)

"I'll gladly offer most of my share," Johan says.

OOC: He'll offer 350 towards it.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 8, 2006)

*Jumper Cables*

Having divided the money and decided on the purchase of a new wand in the morning, the group splits up to get a good nights rest. It feels good to be back on solid ground without the constant swaying of an airship pushed by errant winds. It isn't long before everyone is sleeping soundly...


Seria
[SBLOCK]
You awaken feeling tired and groggy, but something woke you from a deep slumber. Your eyes snap open and you get the same feeling that a child does alone in their room in the dark, certain that some monster is lurking in their closet. Your ambiguous fear snaps into focus as you realize that the window to your room is open and someone is stepping through the opening.
[/SBLOCK]

Johan
[SBLOCK]
For years your instructors taught you how a soldier sleeps, lightly and with one eye open. You recall one of your instructors telling you of how he lost his arm in The War when a band of halfling tribesmen descended on their camp and killed many soldiers that were sleeping, and you took the lesson to heart. 
Something woke you and for a moment, staring up at the strange ceiling, you cannot recall where you are. It all comes flooding back as you roll over to look around the darkened room. You raise yourself up on one arm and peer over at Jaron as you realize something is wrong. A dark shape is crouched over him and in the pale moonlight from the ring of Siberys, you see it pull a blade dark with blood from his chest.
[/SBLOCK]


Map
[SBLOCK]

```
###############O###O###O###
#           # W|   X   |S #
#           #__|       |__#
#           #             #
#           #             #
#____H______#_______H_____#
#                         
#____H______________H_____#
#           #             #
#           #__    __   __#
#           #  |  |  | |  #
#           # J| X|j | |M #
###############O###O####O##

Legend:
W = Whisper
S = Seria
J = Johan
j = Jaron
M = Midian

X = Dark Figures

O = Window
H = Door
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 8, 2006)

Grabbing slowly for the dagger she sleeps with, Seria tosses it from her bed hoping to catch the shadowy figure off guard. "WHISPER!!!! WAKE UP!!! INTRUDER!"

[sblock]Attack mods:
+5 to hit w/ thrown dagger
1d4 dmg
+2d6 sneak attack[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2006)

Johan draws his blade and swings into action, attacking the hopefully would be assasin.  "To arms! To Arms!" he cries.


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Johan draws his blade and swings into action, attacking the hopefully would be assasin.  "To arms! To Arms!" he cries.




Midian wakes with a start. In his confusion, he can't think for a moment about where his weapon is, though like any good druid, holly and mistletoe are in easy reach. He focuses on them, turning one pattern in his mind into another. His words seem to growl and his shoulders and arms hunch as he gestures. The air on the floor near the attacker begins to quiver, a matching growl growing there...

[sblock=OOC]Swapping Barkskin for Summon Nature's Ally II and summoning a Dire Badger. It won't show up until Midian's turn next round (that's why I left the summon description unfinished), then it lasts for three rounds[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 11, 2006)

The person climbing through Seria's window yelps in surprise as the dagger sinks into his upper leg. He snarls and rushes at Seria's bed, stabbing her with a large curved blade. In the men's room the man before them whirls from his victim and throws himself at Johan, cutting a bloody swath across Johan's arm. 


Surprise Round
Johan - Miss Johan Attack (1d20+5=8)
Seria - Throws Dagger
BadGuys - Both hit and do damage

Round 1
Johan -
Seria -
Midian - Starts Summoning
BadGuys -
Whisper -

[SBLOCK]
Bad Guys Initiative (1d20+3=14)
Johan, Midian, Whisper, Seria (1d20+1=18, 1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=5, 1d20+3=22)
BG 1 and BG 2 (1d20+6=25, 1d20+6=17)
BG 2 damage (1d4+1=2)
BG Crit Confirm (1d20+6=19)
BG Critical hit damage (1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=2)
Seria attack (1d20+5=17, 1d4+1=3)

Johan: -2
Midian:
Seria: -5
Whisper:
BG1: -3
BG2:
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 11, 2006)

Whisper gets up out of bed and starts incanting, creating a protective shield around herself.

(Rise from prone as a move action and cast Shield on self)


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2006)

Johan's blade glows with holy energy as he strikes at his opponent again.

OOC: Smite Evil, Also, he should be +6 to hit, the MW longsword isn't on his sheet yet, my bad.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 12, 2006)

With a scream of pain, Seria jumps up in her bed so that she isn't lying prone and backs up against the wall trying to dodge the assailant’s blade.

[sblock]Stand up from prone as a move action. Total Defense as a Standard action.

I forgot the dagger I threw was the only melee weapon I had. Opps.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 14, 2006)

Seria's attacker slashes at her with his curved blade but she dodges agiley away from him. Across the room Whisper rises from her bed and incants a spell forming an invisible shield of force between her and the intruder. 
In the second bedroom, Johan channels divine power through his longsword and deals a strong blow to his attacker. The intruder retaliates with a savage slash of its knife, cutting another bloody furrow. 


Round Recap
[SBLOCK]
Surprise Round - Complete
Johan - Miss Johan Attack (1d20+5=8)
Seria - Throws Dagger
BadGuys - Both hit and do damage


Round 1 - Complete
Johan - +8, Smite Evil
Seria - Total Defense, AC19
Midian - Starts Summoning
BadGuys - BG1 Miss, BG2 Hit
Whisper - casts Shield, AC16

Round 2
Johan - 
Seria - 
Summoned Animal - 
Midian - 
BadGuys - 
Whisper - 

Damage Recap
Johan: -5
Midian:
Seria: -5
Whisper:
BG1: -3
BG2: -10
[/SBLOCK]



Rolls
[SBLOCK]
If you'd like to, you can roll your own attacks and damage. I don't mind rolling for you but it's usually more fun if you're the one hitting or missing =)

BG1 in Seria/Whisper's Room
BG2 in Johan/Midian/Jaron's Room
BadGuys attack(BG1, BG2) (1d20+6=17, 1d20+6=24)
Johan Attack, Damage (1d20+8=25, 1d8+4=5)
BG2 Damage (1d6+1=3)
[/SBLOCK]

OOC
[SBLOCK]
I'll be out of town this week until Sunday, not sure on net access
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 14, 2006)

Moving off her bed and away from the attacker, Seria hopes to get closer to the door and where her backpack and crossbow lay.

[sblock=OOC]FUll round action to withdraw (negating AoO) down to the southeast corner of the room (according to the map)[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2006)

Johan clenches his teeth and chanels out the pain, as he concentrates on his foe.  He grips the sword with two hands as he swings again, striking a mighty blow.

OOC: 1d20+6=23, 1d8+3=9


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2006)

Whisper incants, weaving her fingers in complicated mudras. Motes of blue light swirl around her hands, spiraling into a bright center that grows between her palms. With the final words, she opens her fingers, releasing the collected energy into a pair of azure, shard-like bolts of pure magical energy that weave crazily across the room and strike the would-be assassin!

(Magic missile - 2d4+2 = 8  (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=729072) )


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The growl coalesces into the form of a monstrous badger, which attacks even as it appears, though the creature seems quite out of sorts--whether from its summons or its environment is unclear. It swipes and bites wildly. Meanwhile, Midian rolls to the end of his bed, pulling his shortspear from the side of his backpack and preparing himself to join the fray.

[sblock=OOC]Dire Badger:
Claw 1: Attack 12, dmg 4
Claw 2: Attack 9, dmg 3
Bite: Attack 1 (we know that misses)

Midian: Move to end of bed, then draw weapon.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 19, 2006)

Johan manages to catch the intruder with another solid blow as it is distracted by the sudden appearance of the snarling badger. Holding his wounded side he moves backwards dodging your counterattacks until he can throw himself out the window. You hear a crash down below as its body strikes something. You can hear the muffled sounds of combat coming from outside your room and a woman's cry of pain.

The second intruder turns from the unarmed Seria as she tries to get clear to her supplies and focuses on the wizard. He moves swiftly across the room and buries his dagger in her upper chest. He pulls it back and raises it to strike again. Whisper backs up a short distance to incant another spell. Glowing bolts of force leap from her fingers and slam into her target. It grunts in pain as the bolts break bones in its chest.



[SBLOCK]
Round 2 Complete
Johan - Hit, DMG 9 
Seria - Withdraw
Summoned Animal - Miss x3
Midian - Move to bed and draw weapon
BadGuys - BG1 Attack, BG2 retreat
Whisper - 5' step back and cast Magic Missile, DMG 8


Round 3
Johan - 
Seria - 
Summoned Animal - 
Midian - 
BadGuys - 
Whisper - 


Johan: -5
Midian:
Seria: -5
Whisper: -6
BG1: -11
BG2: -19

BG1 Attack (1d20+6=16, 1d6+1=6)


```
###############O###O###O###
#           #  |       |  #
#           #__|X      |__#
#           # W           #
#           #            S#
#____H______#_______H_____#
#                         
#____H______________H_____#
#           #             #
#           #__   M__   __#
#           #  | B|  | |  #
#           #  |JX|j | |  #
###############O###O####O##

Legend:
W = Whisper
S = Seria
J = Johan
j = Jaron
M = Midian
B = Dire Badger

X = Dark Figures

O = Window
H = Door
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 19, 2006)

Grabbing her crossbow and a bolt from where they lay next to her backpack in the corner, Seria loads it and takes aim at the intruder.

[sblock=OOC]Move action to pick up item, move action load crossbow[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2006)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Johan manages to catch the intruder with another solid blow as it is distracted by the sudden appearance of the snarling badger. Holding his wounded side he moves backwards dodging your counterattacks until he can throw himself out the window. You hear a crash down below as its body strikes something. You can hear the muffled sounds of combat coming from outside your room and a woman's cry of pain.




[sblock=OOC]I don't want to metagame too badly, but I'm assuming one of the points of the way this encounter began was to write Jaron out of the adventure, is that correct? I'd normally be inclined to have Midian check if Jaron's alive / stabalize him with his Cure Minor Wounds spell, but if he's 'meant to die,' as it were, I can let Seria's cry distract Midian and save the healing for her.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 21, 2006)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Aye, since he hasn't been around since July I figured it would be best to write him out of the adventure. We might even look at recruiting one more if the group is so inclined.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Without thinking, Midian points the summoned badger out the door, running himself to help his friends, shortspear in hand.

[sblock=OOC]This may require a Handle Animal check, since Midian's not speaking animal at the moment. Midian's base check is a +9, though I'd think perhaps he'd get a bonus since this is a summoned creature and thus magically loyal to him? It's not a big deal, since at this point it'll probably only get one more attack before it evaporates,anyway [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2006)

Whisper staggers backwards, one hand going of its own accord to the gash the man made. Her opponent was quick...far too quick for her liking. This was the situation Whisper always swore she'd avoid. Close combat with a skilled opponent.

Frantically her free hand sketches out the sigils for another blast of energy, hoping against hope that her shield would be fast enough to intercept his next attack. Or that Seria's crossbow might be enough to finish him.

Another pair of actinic bolts whines from her hand to smash into her assailant!

(Damage = 8pts http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=736835)


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2006)

Johan bursts out of his room quickly and into the women's room.

OOC: if the door is locked, he'll force it.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 27, 2006)

Racing across the room, Johan flings open the door of his room and moves into the hallway. He barely slows down as he slams into the door to the womens room, shattering the cheap door frame. Midian follows with the badger close on his heels. Seeing the second intruder carving up Whisper, he whistles at the badger and points. The animal barrels past them both and moves into position to strike. Seeing that it is now badly outnumbered, Whispers attacker breaks off and makes for the window. The badger manages to rake it with a claw as it flees. It grasps a rope and swings over the edge. Not willing to let it escape, Whisper moves to the edge of the wall and points down at the fleeing person. She twists her hands through the air tracing arcane sigils before another bolt of magical energy strikes it before it can make it halfway down the wall. The attackers startled cry is cut short when it loses its grasp on the rope and falls the remaining distance where it lies unmoving.



[SBLOCK]
Round 3 - Complete
Johan - Breaks into Girls Room
Seria - Retrieve Crossbow
Midian - Directs badger to attack, move
Summoned Animal - Moves, AoO
BadGuys - Flee, fall
Whisper - Magic Missile 8dmg


Johan: -5
Midian:
Seria: -5
Whisper: -6
BG1: -23
BG2: -19





```
X
###############O###O###O###
#           #  |    W  |  #
#           #__|       |__#
#           #   B         #
#           #            S#
#____H______#_______H_____#
#                  JM
#____H______________H_____#
#           #             #
#           #__    __   __#
#           #  |  |  | |  #
#           #  |  |j | |  #
###############O###O####O##
                   
Legend:
W = Whisper
S = Seria
J = Johan
j = Jaron
M = Midian
B = Dire Badger

X = Dark Figures

O = Window
H = Door
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 28, 2006)

With blood staining her satin nightgown, Seria lowers the crossbow and quickly grabs her cloak to cover up. "What in the name of Olladra was that all about?"  Seria says still wincing in pain.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2006)

Her teeth bared behind her mask, Whisper glares down at the fallen assassin.

"We've gained some attention. With any luck at all, it means we're on the right path. Lets get down there and check that body before anyone else can get to it."

She turns quickly and starts for the door...then pauses and grunts in pain, putting a hand to her wound. "Definitely a familiar..." she murmurs as she starts again towards the door, now favoring the bloody gash the knife made in her.


----------



## jkason (Nov 28, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She turns quickly and starts for the door...then pauses and grunts in pain, putting a hand to her wound. "Definitely a familiar..." she murmurs as she starts again towards the door, now favoring the bloody gash the knife made in her.




"So long as it's not a monkey like--" Midian's quip falls short, his face ashen as he whispers. "Oh, gods. Jaron!" Without more, he rushes back to the room the three men shared and rushing to Jaron's side to check on him.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 28, 2006)

"What of Jaron?" Seria asks as she follows Midian into the other room. At the site of Jaron's dead body, tears start to swell up in Seria's eyes.


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Realizing Jaron is beyond his help, Midian moves to the window again. "There was another one in here, but he jumped..."

[sblock=OOC]Any sign of Midian and Johan's visitor?"[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2006)

Whisper pauses in the doorway only long enough to verify that her companion is beyond her help...she then dashes down into the inn's common room, heading for the door. Assuming no one stops her, she'll make all haste for the assassin her spell felled.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 1, 2006)

OOC
Running behind at work, but I'll have an update up this weekend.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 2, 2006)

The cut at Jarons throat is deep and it is clear that he is beyond help. His eyes are still closed and it is unlikely that he felt anything in the last moment. After relaying the sad news, Midian moves to the window and looks down. Other than some trash spilt into the street, there is no sign of the attacker. A thin rope hangs down next to the window and appears to be attached somewhere up on the roof. 
As Whisper dashes down the steps to the common room she nearly bowls over the innkeeper heading up the stairway with a lantern. He calls out to her "What's all this here? What's happening up... By the Host, you're bleeding!" He doesn't impede her though as she rushes on by and out the door. In the alley on the other side of the inn she spots the downed attacker. The figure is about her height but swaddled in black cloth everywhere except its face. Black paint covers its exposed skin further hiding its features. Another rope hangs down from the roof alongside the window.


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2006)

Knowing Midian is capable of taking care of Jaron, Johan accompanies Whisper out to check on the fallen man, Longsword still in hand.  When the inkeeper spots them, he speaks, "Tis all right, everything is under control now.  If you have any bandages or cloth that can be used as such, we would appreciate it.  I appologize for the damage to your door, but it could not be helped."


----------



## jkason (Dec 4, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The cut at Jarons throat is deep and it is clear that he is beyond help. His eyes are still closed and it is unlikely that he felt anything in the last moment. After relaying the sad news, Midian moves to the window and looks down. Other than some trash spilt into the street, there is no sign of the attacker. A thin rope hangs down next to the window and appears to be attached somewhere up on the roof.




Midian squints for a moment, pushing his emotions down at the sight of his murdered comrade and the knowledge that his killer has escaped. He turns back to see Seria in the doorway, and hears Johan's voice in the hall. Steeling himself, he moves to his female companion. He tries to make his voice strong but comforting; it feels like neither as he fights to maintain control.

"There is nothing we can do for Jaron now other than find his killer. I suspect the man Whisper dispatched is our best bet of doing that. Come."

With that, Midian, too, moves down the stairs to join the others, closing the men's chambers' door so that no one might chance upon Jaron in the meanwhile.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 5, 2006)

Silently Seria follows Midian, with tears slowly rolling down her cheek. _As soon as time is available, I must write his family to inform them,_ Seria thinks to herself as she wipes some of the tears.


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> "There is nothing we can do for Jaron now other than find his killer. I suspect the man Whisper dispatched is our best bet of doing that. Come."



OOC: Or you could check the other body with longsword wounds besides Jaron


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2006)

(hee...)

Outside, in the dark, Whisper mutters a few words, and her eyes flare with a momentary glow of light. Thus sensitized to magic auras, she goes to the fallen one's body, grabs it by the shoulders, and flips it over onto its back so she can remove its mask and search it more thoroughly for any insignia, notes, or other evidence.


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Or you could check the other body with longsword wounds besides Jaron




[sblock=OOC]Huh? I thought we just found out the guy we fought in our room got away? I seem to have missed something...  :\ [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 7, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Huh? I thought we just found out the guy we fought in our room got away? I seem to have missed something...  :\ [/sblock]



OOC: Doh, missed that part.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 7, 2006)

The innkeeper backs away from Johan and his drawn longsword, still glistening with the blood from attacker upstairs. He waits until Johan steps through the outside door before scrambling towards the staff quarters. Distantly Johan can hear the innkeeper pounding on doors and waking the occupants up. 

Outside, Whisper rolls the body over and undoes the cords holding its face mask in place. Beneath the black cloth she sees the face of a young human male, perhaps twenty summers old. His skin is darkly tanned and there is a fairly recent scar running along his jaw line. Around his waist she finds a belt with several odd, thick tubes about 8" long attached vertically to a belt. The cases are hard, metal cylinders wrapped in black cloth to keep them quiet. Opening one, she finds a piece of parchment scrawled with arcane symbols and writing. There are 6 of the tubes total and 5 of them hold similar scrolls. Using her magical sight she also finds that one of the rings worn beneath his gloves are glowing faintly. A second glow comes from the long knife he carried that lies in the street a few feet away. Finally, a third glow comes from somewhere up above where this rope is attached at. 

As Midian and Seria close the door to the men's room, Seria spots something on the ground. A small scrap of paper briefly moved by the air's disturbance from the closing door. Though it could just be a piece of trash, it has bright colors on it that draw the eye. Picking it up, she finds it thicker than a normal parchment, more like canvas. The coloring looks to be part of a red and gold design, painted to look like a flag on a large wooden pole. Most of the design on the flag is missing.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 8, 2006)

"This could be interesting. I think I should try and find more about this." Seria says as she shows Midian the piece of canvas. "Do you have any idea why they would have come after us?"


----------



## Bront (Dec 8, 2006)

"Find something of interest Lady Whisper?" Johan asks.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2006)

Whisper jumps slightly, startled by the voice behind her. She looks around, then waves Johan closer.

"Yes...our assailant's face, for one. And he was well-equipped for a common thug or assassin..."

She begins removing the dead man's possessions and rifling through any pouches for more clues as to his identity. She keeps one hand pressed to her wound, and coughs every so often, but seems driven by anger and sheer will.


----------



## Bront (Dec 9, 2006)

"Here m'lady, let me," Johan says, placing his hands on Whisper, chaneling his healing powers through them.

OOC: healing her up to full if able.  Lay hands.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 10, 2006)

As Midian and Seria move down the stairway they can see the innkeeper and several servants emerging from the staff quarters. Most of them are carrying long clubs and saps. The innkeeper himself is carrying a hammer. They can hear him giving instructions to his staff. "... and then the half-naked girl ran outside covered in blood. A second later that tall fellow followed her out with a bloody sword. Rufus, run and find a patrolman." One of the younger men nods and runs out the door. 

Outside Whisper pauses in her searching long enough for Johan to lay a hand on the wound. The channeled divine power energizes the wound and causes the tissue to stitch back together. The wound closes up completely leaving behind only a faint pink scar beneath the tear in the cloth. Whisper finds little else on the body. There is only a single, hard pouch attached to his belt. Inside the pouch are two curiously shaped glass bottles shaped like tears. The point of the tear is long, thin and looks like it would break easily. Both bottles are dyed a dark red color. Holding one up to the light she can see it contains an amount of liquid.

Just then Johan and Whisper hear the bang of a door being slammed open and footsteps running away from the front of the inn.


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2006)

Johan wheels around and heads after the footsteps, trying to spot who it was.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 10, 2006)

"Sir! Sir! Sir!" Seria shouts as soon as she over hears what the innkeeper said. "I hope you don't think that man attacked that woman. They are both friends of mine and friends of each other. The five of us were attacked my two men dressed in black clothing." With a sigh as she tries to force the following words out of her mouth, Seria continues. "They killed one of us. Both those whom you saw run outside were going to the body of one of the attackers, whom we were able to take care of. The second assailant fled."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 10, 2006)

Whisper nods and says, "Thanks," a bit gruffly. "There's a few interesting tidbits here, but the light's atrocious. Lets get him and his stuff inside by the fire so we can see more details."

She glances after the retreating boy and adds, "And to corroborate our story."


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Sir! Sir! Sir!" Seria shouts as soon as she over hears what the innkeeper said. "I hope you don't think that man attacked that woman. They are both friends of mine and friends of each other. The five of us were attacked my two men dressed in black clothing." With a sigh as she tries to force the following words out of her mouth, Seria continues. "They killed one of us. Both those whom you saw run outside were going to the body of one of the attackers, whom we were able to take care of. The second assailant fled."




"It's the truth, sir," Midian confirms, still trying to control his own grief at the loss of Jaron. "They appear to have climbed down from your roof."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 12, 2006)

Johan rounds the corner to the front of the inn and spots the retreating back of a young man wearing a white 

night shirt and trousers heading away up the street. Behind Johan Whisper gathers up the man's items and 

starts to drag the body towards the front door. 

Inside, the innkeeper listens to Seria and Midian with a doubtful expression. In the end though he seems to be convinced by their story. "Well it's the truth that you checked in as a group and y'all don't seem like the trouble making sort. It's still best to get this whole mess sorted out by the guard. They'll want to speak to all of you first." He turns to one of his servants. "Go on out and see if they need any help. That lass looked like she was cut up pretty bad." One of the servants heads out to check on Johan and Whisper.

Outside Johan sees another man emerge from the inn. He stops suddenly seeing Johan standing there and eyes him a little warily. "Is everything alright out here?" He looks over at Whisper dragging the body around the corner of the building.  

Rolls
[SBLOCK]
Seria +12 Midian +2 Aid (1d20+14=23) Friendly Result
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2006)

"I could use some help here," Whisper grunts. "This would-be assassin is heavier than his build suggests."


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Inside, the innkeeper listens to Seria and Midian with a doubtful expression. In the end though he seems to be convinced by their story. "Well it's the truth that you checked in as a group and y'all don't seem like the trouble making sort. It's still best to get this whole mess sorted out by the guard. They'll want to speak to all of you first." He turns to one of his servants. "Go on out and see if they need any help. That lass looked like she was cut up pretty bad." One of the servants heads out to check on Johan and Whisper.




"By all means, I'd welcome the guard. Perhaps they'll know more about this than we do, having only just arrived. But until they get here, as you say, our friend was hurt, and we should check on her."

Midian is careful not to mention either their mission or Seria's find in the hallway, instead moving directly outside to aid Whisper and Johan.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I could use some help here," Whisper grunts. "This would-be assassin is heavier than his build suggests."




Midian pulls up short at the sight of the lithe magician doing such indelicate heavy lifting. "Here, let me help," he offers. As he picks the man up from the shoulders, he frowns. "Where, exactly, are we taking the corpse?"


----------



## Bront (Dec 14, 2006)

_'Wow, she didn't complain about where I touched her,'_ Johan thought. _'I should heal her more often.'_


			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Johan rounds the corner to the front of the inn and spots the retreating back of a young man wearing a white
> 
> night shirt and trousers heading away up the street. Behind Johan Whisper gathers up the man's items and
> 
> starts to drag the body towards the front door.



After confirming it is not the other assailant, he will return and grab the body, bringing it in with Whisper.  "Let me.  And while I've enjoyed the view, perhaps you should go upstair and change into something drier and more substantial.  Though you might find the guards more interested in your story in your current state," Johan says with a wink.

He will pick up the body and carry it inside.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2006)

Whisper looks down at herself, realizing only now that she's been running around in a thin cotton shift...and one that sports a ragged hole from the knife to boot. Salvaging what she can of her dignity, she uses a hand to pull the hole in the garment closed and assumes a very calm demeanor...as if running around in her underwear were perfectly normal, and not at all cause for gawking or embarrassment.

"Midian, If you would help Johan move the body closer to the inn, where there's enough light to get a better accounting of his features. I'm especially interested to see if he's been branded a criminal before...or if he bears a tattoo or other mark of fraternity."

She pauses only slightly before adding, "I will be right back," and strides away, back into the inn at a fast stride that's not quite a run, but more than a jog.

Once back in her room, Whisper dresses quickly, muttering to herself angrily. She also takes on a form...that of a relatively plain looking human woman...to save herself a little dignity when walking back.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 15, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> "By all means, I'd welcome the guard. Perhaps they'll know more about this than we do, having only just arrived. But until they get here, as you say, our friend was hurt, and we should check on her."




"Yes, waiting for the guards would be a good thing Midian. They might be able to tell us some information as to why this would have happened."

Seeing Whisper jog in holding her cotton shift tight, Seria is reminded of her silk one she is also wearing. Trying to stop the red from showing on her cheeks, Seria decides she should change also. "I'm going to go back to my room real quick and she if anything was left behind from the assailant. Wait for me here." She follows Whisper up the stairs, wishing she could carry herself as well as Whisper appears to be in this situation.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2006)

Whisper is just settling her robe around her shoulders and starting to belt them when Seria rushes in. The changeling smiles wryly and moves over to give Seria some room to get her clothes.

"I'm going to have to start sleeping as a male if this keeps on," she says with a chuckle. "No one leers at -them- when they run around in their underthings."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 16, 2006)

With a chuckle that almost seems forced with all that has happened, Seria smiles. "That is a luxury I wish I had."

When Seria is finished getting dressed, she quickly shows Whisper the piece of canvas with the red and gold design. "I found this. Maybe it will help us find more info. But first, we must talk to the watch."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 17, 2006)

While trying to wedge the damaged door back into its frame for a modicum of privacy, Seria notices something stuck in the wood. It is another piece of the canvas. It looks as if it was wedged into the wood before Johan's forceful entrance splintered the door. Putting the two pieces together, you can see that they form a flag with the symbol of Tharask attached to a thick wooden pole. 

Whisper
[SBLOCK]
The scraps of canvas looks suspiciously familiar to you. You suddenly realize where you had seen that image before, in fact you were there when it was painted.
[/SBLOCK]

Downstairs a patrol of guards burst into the inn and look ready to start making arrests when the innkeeper speaks up. "Easy now, we're sorting things out here, but it looks like the dangers past. These poor folk were attacked by thieves." The leader of the patrol speaks with the innkeeper at length about what happened before moving on to question Johan and Midian. After hearing that the attack took place upstairs he sends two of his men up to check on the rooms and the womenfolk. Turning his attention back to the group, he begins asking questions about why they were in town, what their business is, and why anyone would want to attack them.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2006)

Whisper stares at the two pieces of canvas, and a chill runs down her back.

"Where did you find this first piece?" she demands. "Was it in the door too, or on the person of one of the attackers?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 17, 2006)

"The first piece I found was on the floor. It must have fallen, when Johan came busting in."


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Downstairs a patrol of guards burst into the inn and look ready to start making arrests when the innkeeper speaks up. "Easy now, we're sorting things out here, but it looks like the dangers past. These poor folk were attacked by thieves." The leader of the patrol speaks with the innkeeper at length about what happened before moving on to question Johan and Midian. After hearing that the attack took place upstairs he sends two of his men up to check on the rooms and the womenfolk. Turning his attention back to the group, he begins asking questions about why they were in town, what their business is, and why anyone would want to attack them.




"We're here in the employ of House Tharask," Midian says innocently enough. "They've hired us to perform some search and salvage for them. How that merits an assassination is quite simply beyond me."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2006)

"I have seen these before," Whisper says quietly, "Or where they came from. But if they were not carried here by our attackers, they may represent a warning...or a threat."

She strides to the window the assassin came in through and inspects the sill for where the rope is connected. As she does, she notes, "Lets not show those to the guard just yet..."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 21, 2006)

The guard listens carefully to Midian's explanation of what happened. The two men he sent upstairs returns after Midian finishes and describes the scene upstairs. The guard turns back and says, "I'm sorry about your partner, we'll send an undertaker in the morning. Now, I wouldn't be so quick to  talk of assassins. You're new in town, haven't had a chance to make enemies. My guess is that this was just a robbery gone wrong. They probably saw you come in, figured you were easy marks. Your partner probably woke up and they panicked. Working for the Houses carries some risk though, not everyone cares for them. What did they send to salvage, and does it involve "salvaging" it from someone else?"

Upstairs Whisper leans out the window and looks upward. The rope is attached somewhere up on the roof. Tugging on it experimentally, the rope feels well secured.


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2006)

"I doubt it, the man drew steel first, and nothing is missing," Johan says. "And word travels quickly.  I think you are too quick to dismiss the possability."

Johan will describe the man that got away as best he can.

"And let me know where they take him.  I will gather his belongings and have my house send them back to his family."


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2006)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> "Working for the Houses carries some risk though, not everyone cares for them. What did they send to salvage, and does it involve "salvaging" it from someone else?"




Midian frowns and cocks his head to one side. He opens his mouth, then closes it again on the retort. Swallowing and composing himself, he says instead, "A Tharask ship was recently lost. We've been tasked with trying to find it and its cargo. The only 'someone else' I expect might lay claim to it has fins and a tail, and I'm actually reasonably skilled at negotiating with wildlife. So, until tonight, I hardly aniticipated bloodshed on this mission."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2006)

(I'll be unable to post for a day or two...have Whisper follow quietly along with Seria til then. )


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 29, 2006)

OOC

Happy Holidays everyone!
I hope you all had a great time. I'll get back into the swing of posting updates soon, next one will be up this weekend if I have net access where I'm going.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 3, 2007)

The guard finishes taking down the description of the second attacker and says that he will check the criminal postings back at their headquarters. He advises you to come by if you remember any further information regarding the attack. He sends one of his guards to wake the coroner who returns with a cart to collect the body of Jaron and the attacker. The coroner gives you instructions on where to find his office so you can come by and collect his belongings in the morning. 
(Unless there are any questions for them, the guards depart immediately after the coroner)

With morning not more than an hour or two off, the innkeeper arranges for two new rooms for you to stay in overnight until your rooms can be cleaned and repaired. He apologizes for the terrible incident and hopes it will not color your impression of his fine establishment. With the excitement for the evening over, he dismisses the servants and heads off for his own bed.


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> With morning not more than an hour or two off, the innkeeper arranges for two new rooms for you to stay in overnight until your rooms can be cleaned and repaired. He apologizes for the terrible incident and hopes it will not color your impression of his fine establishment. With the excitement for the evening over, he dismisses the servants and heads off for his own bed.




Once he's finally alone with his companions, Midian leans against the wall, sliding down it to sit, stunned. "This can't bode well for our success, can it? Losing one of our own before we've even properly begun?"

He looks up to the others, fighting to hold his composure. "We should report this to the house, yes?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 4, 2007)

"Yes, I think we should report Jaron's death to the house." Pulling the piece of canvas from her pocket Seria shows the rest of the party. "We need to look into this further, as well."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2007)

"I think we ought to move a bit more carefully," Whisper says darkly. "This attack means we are getting close to something. In fact, were it not for the loss of a companion, I would welcome last night's events. We have attracted attention, and clearly someone thinks we're close enough, and have the possibility of getting closer, that they were willing to risk tipping their hands to try to get rid of us."

She nods at the canvas. "I met a street artist today. He asked me to buy his painting, I asked him if he had heard any rumors pertinent to our inquiries. His reply was cryptic, but seemed to indicate that the venue was too crowded to be safe speaking of such matters."

"I am not sure why these scraps were left...perhaps he meant to warn us of the attack. Perhaps they aided in the attack...marking our rooms perhaps, as the targets."

She shrugs. "In any event, it's not inconceivable that the House or factions within the House are involved. I counsel caution in deciding who to notify."


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian frowns as Whisper tells her tale.

"Maybe you're right," Midian says, finding a new reserve of strength to stand. "We're still new to the political situation around here; maybe we're best playing things closer to the breast. Would that I'd thought of that before talking to the guard. They might tip the House in the course of their investigation."

He manages to crack a rueful smile as he turns his attention to Seria. "Luckily, good Seria's a more savvy one than I am. Since no one knows of these clues, I suggest we check them first. Let's see if we can't help that street merchant ... get to a place where he _is_ comfortable talking." There's a dark gleam in his eye as he says this.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 5, 2007)

"You have read my mind, Midian," Seria states as she returns the smile. "Now, I suggest we try and find this artist of yours and see what other paintings he is the the mood to draw."


----------



## Bront (Jan 5, 2007)

Johan nods, "The artist indeed sounds like a good lead.  I can have Jaron's things taken care of, and sent back to his family, and the arangements shouldn't take too long.  I could also see if there have been any notice of inquiries for assassins."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 7, 2007)

The rest of the night passes uneventfully, though you all rest uneasily, waking at every creaking floorboard or wind rattling the window panes. When the morning comes you awaken then head downstairs to find some breakfast before setting out. A couple of servants standing outside your old rooms gossiping about the attack scatter when they see you coming, going back to work cleaning up some of the debris from the broken door frame. Downstairs the innkeeper's wife has prepared a meal of hot ham and fresh bread for you and several other travelers that stopped in this morning. After you have finished eating the innkeeper comes over to your table to speak with you. He says, "When one of my boys was fetching water this morning he spotted some ropes on either side of your rooms hanging from the roof. He went up on the roof and pulled them down. I had him run them into the guard station, maybe it will help the watch captain. I do hope they find your friends killer." With that he bids you good day and goes back to cleaning up the bar. With a plan in mind, you leave the inn and split up.

Johan follows the directions to the coroner's house that he was given by the guard the night before. The streets are surprisingly busy for this early hour, though after a moments thought it seems normal for a seaside town. Looking out from one of the terraces over the water he sees numerous boats heading out to sea. Presumably most are fishing boats, though he can see a few larger trading vessels just beginning to leave the harbor. After a short hike he finds the building he was seeking. Inside the lighting is muted and the noise of the street muffled. The entrance area seems to double as a showcase. There are numerous recognizable caskets and a few other unusual containers. Some look like large barrels carved with flowers and other designs. There is also a mock up of a small floating raft piled with fake flowers and wreaths. The same coroner you met last night comes out from the back room to greet you and offer his condolences. He asks how you would like his final remains to be interred. He recommends a simple burial at sea either wrapped in fine cloth or a weighted barrel. He also mentions that at a higher fee, he can arrange for the body to be magically preserved and transported back to his homeland. While discussing the matter one of his assistants brings out a wrapped bundle containing the few possessions Jaron had on him when he was brought in.

The rest of the party heads higher up through the city, following the winding ramps upwards until Whisper recognizes the street she was on when she last saw the street artist. It takes some time to search all the side streets especially as the streets start to fill with more citizens heading out for work. Seria's experience in larger cities helps her quickly scan the crowds until she spots the elf from his description. After pointing him out to Whisper and getting a confirmation on his identity, the group moves towards him. The elf is in the middle of a juggling performance for a gaggle of squealing children. He is tossing several colored balls up in the air and making jokes to the delighted children. At the end of the performance he catches each ball in a wide brimmed hat with a flourish. He bows low to the children and their clapping parents, a few of which toss a handful of copper or a silver or two into the hat he lay before the crowd. As the small crowd disperses you approach and greet the elf. He smiles at Whisper and says, "Young miss! Seeing you again is like the dawning of the sun on this poor humble soul! And I see you've brought an equally delightful friend, the combined beauty is near overpowering! No doubt you turn the head of every sailor in the Principalities. Ahh, and a young master, a sibling I can only pray..." He grins and winks at Midian.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 8, 2007)

"Your compliments are well noted, kind sir." Seria says with a sweet smile. "I caught a glimpse of a nice work of art and wanted to find the artist who painted such a wonderful piece. I wanted to talk to him and ask him more about the art of painting because I always fancied it, but never had the talent myself. I was told you might be the man to look for."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2007)

"We've definitely turned more than one head around here," Whisper says dryly. She glances at Midian and smiles. "He's just here for our mutual protection. It's unseemly for two ladies to be walking without a minder, some say. Any chance we could ply you with a drink in some secluded tavern, and speak more of this painting in private?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 9, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian, seeing his female companions seem to have the negotiations well in hand, takes the hint from Whisper and plays the silent bodyguard, pointing his thumb to the shortspear at the ready on his back. He wished he'd had Talbot along, but his equine companion was too large to move through the marketplace without drawing attention and causing more trouble than he could bring aid.


[sblock=Spells Prepared]Orisons (4): Know Direction, Mending, Cure Minor Wounds, Light
1st level (3): Cure Light Wounds, Produce Flame, Entangle
2nd level (2): Spider Climb, Barkskin[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 10, 2007)

"Of course, of course, as they say around here "It's not an early drink, it's a very late one!" He takes a moment to pluck the few coins out of his hat and slip them into his pocket. Flipping his hat over he plops it on his head, watching for your surprise when the balls don't fall out. He chuckles and leads you down a series of side streets and through some winding tunnels until you arrive outside a small restaurant two levels higher up the cliff. The street outside is filled with the delicious aroma of cooking ham and potatoes. You note that the inn lacks the stamp of House Ghallandra on the sign outside, indicating that the establishment is not part of the guild. The smiling hostess leads you to a secluded booth with a view of the ocean. She returns shortly with your drinks in hand and says that breakfast will be ready shortly. The artist takes a drink from his hot drink and smiles at you again. "So I take it that you're interested in the painting I made for your friend just the other day. I'm sure she's told you that it is an unfinished work at this time."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 11, 2007)

"She has mentioned the work of art. I'm curious on why you felt the urge to send her a piece? And why the means you did?" Seria asks before she takes a sip of her drink.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 11, 2007)

"I was inspired by the sight of your young friend and created the painting especially for her. Though I do not doubt I could have sold it in one of the finer art houses in the city, I knew in my heart that it should belong to her. I tipped a young lad to slip a piece of the painting to her in hopes that she would give in at last. Persistence is a useful character quality when one makes his living this way. Though even being blessed by a copious amount, I am still struggling. As it is I have fallen on hard times and have turned from painting to other, simpler forms of entertainment in hopes of raising enough funds to secure a warm place to sleep at night. The small amount I've made this morning should be going towards that goal but how could I pass up a meal with such fine company" He gives a mock sigh "I suppose that poverty is the destiny of all artists."


----------



## Bront (Jan 12, 2007)

"Well, he had some coin, so hopefully that will help pay for his transport to his homeland, and the rest perhaps you could do as a favor to the house?  His family deserves the chance to grieve, or appeal to the healers for some kind of resurection, and it would mean a lot to me and my house if you could have his body and belongings sent to his home."  Johan says.

OOC: Diplomacy, and if needed, favor from house.  If there's a small balance, Johan will cover that.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2007)

Whisper sits as the artist and her fellows converse, watching the elf's face intently and trying to see through to his truer motivations.

(sense motive +3)


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> "I was inspired by the sight of your young friend and created the painting especially for her. Though I do not doubt I could have sold it in one of the finer art houses in the city, I knew in my heart that it should belong to her. I tipped a young lad to slip a piece of the painting to her in hopes that she would give in at last. Persistence is a useful character quality when one makes his living this way. Though even being blessed by a copious amount, I am still struggling. As it is I have fallen on hard times and have turned from painting to other, simpler forms of entertainment in hopes of raising enough funds to secure a warm place to sleep at night. The small amount I've made this morning should be going towards that goal but how could I pass up a meal with such fine company" He gives a mock sigh "I suppose that poverty is the destiny of all artists."




Midian furrows his brow before speaking. He also does his best impression of the thicker-headed fighting students back in school. 

"I don't 'zactly know 'bout art," he says, "but don't it make a painting ruined if you go cuttin' it up like that? How you goin' to sell somethin' with a hole in it?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 13, 2007)

The mortician does some quick calculating and gives you the sum. He tells Johan that the money Jaron had on his person would cover the cost of sending him home. Once the arrangements are made the man tells Johan once more that he is sorry for his loss and heads back to make the necessary arrangements.
[SBLOCK]
Is there anything Johan would like to do in the city today?
[/SBLOCK]

Whisper
[SBLOCK]
As you study the elf and listen carefully to his lengthly speech, you pick up a few cues. You can't tell if he has outright lied to you yet, but you do not think he is quite as impoverished as he claims. His clothes are clean, expensive looking, and well tended. While he claims to be having a hard time finding a place to sleep, he certainly does not "smell of the street" as it were.

Whisper Sense Motive (1d20+3=11)
[/SBLOCK]

"Aha, I'm glad you have asked my friend. Allow me to demonstrate." He fishes around into a small bag at his side and retrieves the rolled up painting. The bag is clearly magical as it would be far too small to hold something that long. He rolls it out and uses your cups to pin the edges flat. He asks for the bits that Seria has and after he has placed them over the ragged hole in his painting he begins chanting. A moment later the paper crinkles as if moved by a breeze as they settle into place. They smooth out and the edges reconnect making the painting whole once more."A simple cantrip, but invaluable for the day to day wear and tear that can occur. It is a glorious work of art is it not? Why, looking at it again gives me heart pains at the thought of parting with it."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2007)

"It is indeed beautiful," Whisper agrees softly. "And it seems painted on sturdier paper than I had believed before. It will stand up well to the rigors of travel."

"What payment would you accept for this art?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 13, 2007)

Trying to get as much information before price is discussed, Seria quickly continues the conversation on another topic for the moment. "A very nice trick there, sir. As I mentioned earlier, I have a fascination with art. Why did you go with the choice of colors as you did? Particularly the flag, it looks most impressive."


----------



## Bront (Jan 13, 2007)

Johan will see if his house has any word of assasins hired for a job last eve.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 14, 2007)

The elf says to Seria, "Choosing colors often requires a bit of inspiration. I often spend time look out over the harbor as ships come in and out. I chose this flag from a vessel that was in harbor several weeks back. It's somewhat rare to see the colors of Tharask on a ship considering how many Lyrander, Orien, and independent ships that sail these waters. Of course I hope to finish this painting before the Muse, my inspiration, leaves me entirely. As I told the young miss here" He nods to Whisper, "I need only a fresh supply of paints to complete the work. I work with only the finest materials as you can see. A mere 100 gold coins would not only give me a supply to finish this painting, but give me food and shelter to fuel future works."


Johan makes his way through the bustling streets back to the House Deneith enclave. He seeks out the same official that saw him the other day and relays the story of last nights attack. The official looks quite upset about the matter, stating that an attack against a member of the House (especially one of your standing) is a great offense and pledges to look into the matter. He sends an assistant to check in with the captain of the city guard for an official report and to examine the body of the attacker to see if his face can be matched with any current warrants or bounties. After nearly two hours the assistant returns with a sheaf of papers for the official. He scans through them quickly, the last sheet showing a sketch of the dead attacker. The official then goes through another stack of papers containing all the warrants for this region of the Principalities. "The descriptions we have to work with are never as accurate as you'd like, but there are less than a handful of men that have a facial scar, size, and age that matches your dead friend there. My best guess is that he is, was, Guth Riger. He's known to sail with pirates but moves around from captain to captain as work comes up so there's no definite allegiance that I can point to. He's wanted for the usual crimes, piracy against the Princes, murder, and theft. He hasn't been seen for a few months, likely he was in port spending his pay for whatever illegal venture he was on last. I have some informants that work the docks, I'll see if they can dig up any information on this man and what ship he arrived on. I will also see what bounties were available for this man, you might get a good price for his head. If I find anything I'll send word to you."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 14, 2007)

"100 gold? The art is definitely worth that much, but as a recent student and a traveler, I too have a lot of expenses. In other words, I do not have the _mere_ 100 gold you ask for this fine work of art. "


----------



## jkason (Jan 15, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "100 gold? The art is definitely worth that much, but as a recent student and a traveler, I too have a lot of expenses. In other words, I do not have the _mere_ 100 gold you ask for this fine work of art. "




Midian returns to silence, wondering if they'll ever be the sort who find 100 gold a trifle. Still, perhaps Seria's skills might net them a lower price, and with it more information. The young druid still wasn't sure if this artist had any connection to the attacks; he was anxious to hear Whisper and Seria's take on the man in private.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2007)

"My friends and I are newcomers to the arts," Whisper says abruptly. "We have an aesthetic eye for it, but lack understanding of the...technique, that is so vital to properly appreciating it. Since our future patronage of your art depends greatly on our appreciation of each work, I'm hoping you might offer some advice on how best to view your works. To get the most out of them."

"With that, I think we could piece together the price you ask."


----------



## Bront (Jan 15, 2007)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Johan makes his way through the bustling streets back to the House Deneith enclave. He seeks out the same official that saw him the other day and relays the story of last nights attack. The official looks quite upset about the matter, stating that an attack against a member of the House (especially one of your standing) is a great offense and pledges to look into the matter. He sends an assistant to check in with the captain of the city guard for an official report and to examine the body of the attacker to see if his face can be matched with any current warrants or bounties. After nearly two hours the assistant returns with a sheaf of papers for the official. He scans through them quickly, the last sheet showing a sketch of the dead attacker. The official then goes through another stack of papers containing all the warrants for this region of the Principalities. "The descriptions we have to work with are never as accurate as you'd like, but there are less than a handful of men that have a facial scar, size, and age that matches your dead friend there. My best guess is that he is, was, Guth Riger. He's known to sail with pirates but moves around from captain to captain as work comes up so there's no definite allegiance that I can point to. He's wanted for the usual crimes, piracy against the Princes, murder, and theft. He hasn't been seen for a few months, likely he was in port spending his pay for whatever illegal venture he was on last. I have some informants that work the docks, I'll see if they can dig up any information on this man and what ship he arrived on. I will also see what bounties were available for this man, you might get a good price for his head. If I find anything I'll send word to you."



"Thank you my good man.  I'll put this to good use, and perhaps use it to turn up even more good information."  Johan says.

Johan makes the official's superior's aware of how helpful he was before he heads off to find his friends.  He might not pass well for a dock worker himself, but he knows someone who can.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 17, 2007)

"Well as I have said, the work is yet incomplete. I believe you will be able to appreciate the detail far better if I am able to fill in these gaps along the bottom." He points at the third of the painting that is still blank. "Already it is shaping up to be a masterpiece. Just look at the detail in the two ships! See here, where the vicious pirates grasp ropes and ready to board? And here, the brave sailors preparing to defend their ship and cargo. It makes you wonder how the battle will end yes? Perhaps it is better left unfinished and the mystery unsolved. It will leave the viewer in suspense. I suppose I could cut the bottom off and trim up the sides to make it a proper size for framing."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 17, 2007)

"No need for that. I'd love to see the beautiful piece of work finished in it entirety." Seria says sincerely. "Unfortanetly, I don't know how we will gather the 100 gold you suggest. But if you were willing to take 75 gold for it, we might be able to do that."

[sblock=ooc]I don't see the harm in trying to bargain some. 1d20+12 Diplomacy.

and I know I don't have much to offer toward this amount. If I do, I don't know it because I'm not sure what the party inventory is.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 18, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> "Already it is shaping up to be a masterpiece. Just look at the detail in the two ships! See here, where the vicious pirates grasp ropes and ready to board? And here, the brave sailors preparing to defend their ship and cargo. It makes you wonder how the battle will end yes? Perhaps it is better left unfinished and the mystery unsolved. It will leave the viewer in suspense. I suppose I could cut the bottom off and trim up the sides to make it a proper size for framing."




Midian opens his mouth, then closes it as he remembers his part. He throws some extra gruff into his voice to ask, "You said that flag were inspired from seein' sommat. 'Zat true of the rest 'o the scene? You see this boarding and figger it a powerful painting?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2007)

(OOC - I seem to recall our windfall from sale of items was fairly good. I forget the exact amount, but it's in this thread a couple pages back. I'll dig it up as soon as I can.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (450gp 2sp as I recall...that's with everything sold, including the cloak)





"75? A generous offer but would only cover the cost of my special paints and would rob me of a warm hearth to sleep upon at night. Alas, another night out in the cold may yet be the death of me. 90 gold would at least give me a night or two of warm memories to comfort me while I shiver outside on the dark streets at night."
Turning to Midian he says, "I have heard and seen many things in my long years. Pirate stories are quite popular in the Principalities. This painting is a blending of sight and story you could say."


----------



## jkason (Jan 19, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Turning to Midian he says, "I have heard and seen many things in my long years. Pirate stories are quite popular in the Principalities. This painting is a blending of sight and story you could say."




Midian forgets himself a moment as he leans in to answer, eyebrow raised, "And just how much might it cost us to have you parse sight from story and relate them both to us?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 21, 2007)

"To separate the elements of this masterpiece would only ruin it. It would remove the mystery, the flow of the art. It like asking a cloth weaver to rend a beautiful robe to remove a single thread."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2007)

During the conversation, Whisper casually and (attempting at least) unobtrusively surveys the room, perhaps under cover of looking for a server. She looks for anyone that seems a bit too interested; especially those that look away just as their eyes meet.

"When do you think you will have the full painting done?" she asks quietly as she does.


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> "To separate the elements of this masterpiece would only ruin it. It would remove the mystery, the flow of the art. It like asking a cloth weaver to rend a beautiful robe to remove a single thread."




Midian shifts forward, a threat on his lips, then swallows it. Whether the artist knows more than he's telling or not, he doubt he can get that information by brute force; he's just not that good at it, after all. Better to let the more socially-adept ladies pry what they can, then compare notes when they're once again alone.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 23, 2007)

"Hmm, why not long at all I should think. The stores I will need to visit are all open by this hour. With the supplies in hand and the motivation of a warm bed with a roof over my head, I should have the entire work finished for you by supper time."

The waitress returns at that moment to deliver plates of freshly cooked ham, bread, and some kind of porridge. The elf thanks her and turns back to you. "Would you be satisfied with that arrangement?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> "Hmm, why not long at all I should think. The stores I will need to visit are all open by this hour. With the supplies in hand and the motivation of a warm bed with a roof over my head, I should have the entire work finished for you by supper time."
> 
> The waitress returns at that moment to deliver plates of freshly cooked ham, bread, and some kind of porridge. The elf thanks her and turns back to you. "Would you be satisfied with that arrangement?"




Midian, knowing he's meant to be an escort and not part of the negotiation, turns to the two women with the slightest of nods to discreetly show them he approves of the arrangement.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 23, 2007)

Seria looks to Whisper, who was the first to meet this man, and also nods her approval to pay the elf 90 gold.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2007)

"Very well then. Consider us your patrons, for now. We'll start with this work, and go from there. As a gesture of good faith..."

She places a small stack of platinum coins in front of the artist.

"Payment up front. Consider it an apology for my behavior yesterday. I trust you will know how to reach us when it is complete?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 25, 2007)

The elf beams a winning smile at the three of you as he accepts the bag of coins. "I can promise you won't be disappointed. It will be one of the finest works I have ever created." He quickly devours his meal, making small talk in between mouthfuls. When finished he bids you farewell and heads out the door.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
It's mid-morning now so you have several hours if you would like to take any other actions while in town.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The elf beams a winning smile at the three of you as he accepts the bag of coins. "I can promise you won't be disappointed. It will be one of the finest works I have ever created." He quickly devours his meal, making small talk in between mouthfuls. When finished he bids you farewell and heads out the door.
> 
> OOC
> [SBLOCK]
> ...




Midian, glad to be rid of the play-acting as bodyguard, turns to the women. 

"Well, especially given last night's excitement, perhaps we should see about finding that healing wand sooner rather than later?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 1, 2007)

"Yes, a great suggestion. I do not want to feel the pain of another blade again!" Seria says, glad to be done with the elf for now. "As soon as we get the rest of the information, I think we might be able to continue on our task."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2007)

"Mmm," Whisper says distractedly. "Wand, yes... When we have a private moment, I want to discuss something with the rest of you too."

She stands up.

"Lets go."


----------



## jkason (Feb 2, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Mmm," Whisper says distractedly. "Wand, yes... When we have a private moment, I want to discuss something with the rest of you too."
> 
> She stands up.
> 
> "Lets go."




Midian nods and walks out with the women, looking for a likely spot to track down a wand, or a private spot to discover Whisper's secret, whichever seems closest.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 5, 2007)

The city is now bustling with activity and the streets are getting a little crowded. Whisper remembers seeing several shops of an arcane nature near the store where she sold Sir Brelloch's belongings. She leads you to the correct level and points out one of the shops as a likely place to purchase a wand. On the way up, you spot Johan wandering the streets looking for you and he rejoins the group. 


After the purchases are made, you spy out a small garden area with park benches for travelers to rest upon and look down at the lower levels. Few others are making use of the area but the ones that are look like couples who are more engrossed with each others company than in what you are doing. You locate a bench isolated from the others where there is little chance of being overheard.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 6, 2007)

Sitting down on the bench, Seria looks to Whisper and waits to hear what she wants to discuss.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2007)

Whisper seems a little hesitant, but finally says, "This may be obvious, but this artist has two traits of interest to me. One, he either knows what we're interested in, or is very good at appearing to be knowledgeable. Two, he never breaks character to discuss business. When I first encountered him, I decided to question him directly about what he knew...and he became agitated, and intimated that the wrong ears were listening."

"After today's performance, I believe that he wishes to pass information to us...that the scraps we got were clues, intended to coax us to return to him. But he seems to be under constant watch...and cannot openly speak of what he knows. This painting is the vehicle for informing us."

"We have only to decipher it, I think. Lets have a look at those fragments."


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "After today's performance, I believe that he wishes to pass information to us...that the scraps we got were clues, intended to coax us to return to him. But he seems to be under constant watch...and cannot openly speak of what he knows. This painting is the vehicle for informing us."




[sblock=OOC]Johan had previously offered 350 toward the wand. If we can assume that the 100 for the painting came from Whisper and / or Seria's share of loot, Midian will kick in the last 400. I updated my funds and items to reflect that.[/sblock]

"There did seem to be hints of extra knowledge in his discussion. I suppose I was too direct in questioning him. One wonders, though, how a painter is so important to warrant constant supervision?"

OOC: I believe the painter used a mending spell to add our scraps back into the painting, so I don't think we actually have them to examine more closely.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2007)

"I doubt that he's merely a painter," is Whisper's reply. "Though it may be all we know him as for some time to come."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 7, 2007)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Yes, he put the pieces you gave him back on the painting and mended it. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 7, 2007)

"I think this painting will tell us a lot. But what really worries me is how he knew what we were looking for. Have we been that forthcoming on what we are after? If we have, it might explain the attack. Either way, we must be careful, we don't have any allies here." Seria sits and thinks for a bit. "I would not be surprised if this painter is more than he appears."


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "I think this painting will tell us a lot. But what really worries me is how he knew what we were looking for. Have we been that forthcoming on what we are after? If we have, it might explain the attack. Either way, we must be careful, we don't have any allies here." Seria sits and thinks for a bit. "I would not be surprised if this painter is more than he appears."




Midian shakes his head. "All this intrigue. I feel so ill-suited to it. Nature is never so duplicitous about its secrets."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 16, 2007)

OOC:
If there's nothing else anyone wants to do in town, I'll fast forward to this evening when you are supposed to hear from the artist.


----------



## jkason (Feb 16, 2007)

*Ooc*

I got nothin'. I'm good with fast forwarding if everyone else is.

jason


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

(yar...anything more now is just speculation...we need the painting to take the next step)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 18, 2007)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
I was looking back over the posts and found something we forgot to deal with. The assassin had several items on his body that Whisper found in the alley. A magical knife, ring, and 5 scrolls. If you'd like to have them identified or sold, there was time enough left in the day to do so.
[/SBLOCK]


The rest of the day passes with agonizing slowness as you await word from the street artist. The inn is busy throughout the day with patrons checking in or stopping by for a meal. A crew of men have begun work on repairing the damaged door frame from the attack last night and the inn is abuzz with gossip about what happened. As evening begins to close in and the patrons begin to clear out there is still no sign of your artist. It isn't until the streetlamps have been lit that someone finally arrives. A young man wearing the uniform of House Sivis arrives carrying a large frame wrapped in white cloth. He looks around for a brief moment before spotting your group and approaching you. "Greetings, I'm a courier for the House Sivis. I have a delivery for you here. Also a note to go with it." He hands over the frame and a sealed note then turns to leave.

The Painting
[SBLOCK]
Unwrapping the painting you see that the artist was not lying about his skill. The colors are vibrant and the lines are clean. It depicts two ships locked in battle. Sword and axemen exchange blows while archers fire into the fight. One of the ships waves the flag of House Tharask while the other flies a black flag with skull and crossed bones. The previously unfinished bottom section now shows an underwater scene with the Tharask ship lying on the bottom, its tattered flag still waving in the ocean currents. 

Search DC15
[SBLOCK]
You notice something a bit off about the painting. It seems as if some of the lines on the water and the ships are purposefully drawn so they don't line up properly. Here, two long planks on the hull of the ship are bowed where they should be straight, and here a wave has a straight line where it should be splashing chaotically. Something else is going on in this picture that you are not seeing.
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]

The Note
[SBLOCK]
The note is written in flowing script in common.
Dear Young Miss, I deeply regret being unable to bring you your purchase in person. I would have dearly loved to see your eyes alight at the sight of its beauty. It tears my heart but I must attend to family matters elsewhere. I have named your painting "Stars over the Red Waters" and hope that you will appreciate it in the proper *light*.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2007)

Whisper reads the note, and though her smile is masked, it's audible in her voice when she murmurs, "Ingenious. My fellow students, I would not be at all surprised to discover our artist friend bore a Mark of Shadow on his skin."

Then she snaps out of her admiration and says more loudly, "Lets view this in a room...it could get damaged in the common area."

With that, she heads for the stairs of the inn, and for the girl's room.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 18, 2007)

Following Whisper, Seria is curious on what kind of lighting the painting would be best viewed in.


----------



## jkason (Feb 19, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

[sblock=OOC]

Who'd have thunk Midian would make the Search check with an untrained +1, but lo and behold he did[/sblock]

Midian wrinkles his nose, looking sideways at the painting. Feeling he follows Whisper's logic, the druid follows the women upstairs.

"I'm not sure that canvas looks to be good proof agains fire," he says. "But the dawn whispered a means of calling on a heatless light to me this morning."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2007)

Whisper nods. "My thought exactly. A magic light, unusual during the day, to make sure its secrets are not accidentally viewed."

She gestures. "Would you care to do the honors, Midian?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Whisper nods. "My thought exactly. A magic light, unusual during the day, to make sure its secrets are not accidentally viewed."
> 
> She gestures. "Would you care to do the honors, Midian?"




Midian smiles, and once the group has gathered behind a closed door, pulls a piece of mistletoe from a pouch at his belt. He says something reminiscent of the crackle of a fire, spinning the mistletoe between his palms as if it were sticks to start a blaze. And then the room grows brighter as the mistletoe glows brightly. 

"Now, let's see if we guessed rightly," the druid says, holding the glowing leaves over the canvas.[/color]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 25, 2007)

As the magical light plays over the surface of the canvas you see something unusual appear. The lines that didn't quite seem to match up shimmer as if tiny flecks of glitter were mixed in with the paint. The lines show a pattern, curvy lines like a shoreline, smaller shapes like islands, and off the shore of one of the shapes is a small X placed near the waving flag of the sunken ship.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 25, 2007)

With a smile as the map reveals itself, Seria looks to the others. "It looks like we are making some progress. No we just need to find a way out there."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2007)

"It might also be wise to make sure we know where that is," Whisper points out. "Lets take a look at a normal map of the coastline...see what matches this."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 28, 2007)

OOC
It's early evening now. Who do you want to speak with or Where would you like to go to find a map?


----------



## jkason (Feb 28, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "It might also be wise to make sure we know where that is," Whisper points out. "Lets take a look at a normal map of the coastline...see what matches this."




"Maybe the innkeep has a local map for visitors? But, should we trace out these lines while my spell's still in effect? I won't be able to call light again until after I ask the sunrise for it tomorrow morning. Or should we avoid doing that for now in case we have any more ... visitors?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 28, 2007)

"We should trace it now, so that if we need it later this evening, we will have it." Seria says as she is still looking at the map. "And as soon as we can reference it to a real map, we should start looking for a captain who can take us there."


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "We should trace it now, so that if we need it later this evening, we will have it." Seria says as she is still looking at the map. "And as soon as we can reference it to a real map, we should start looking for a captain who can take us there."




Midian nods. "I've no writing implements in my gear, I'm afraid," he says. "How about you, Whisper? Seems to me the arcane types back at school were never without some parchment and a quill."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2007)

Whisper laughs and produces some paper, quills, and ink. 

"Guilty as charged."

She then sets to copying the map section in as much detail as she can with the map itself glowing right next to her.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Whisper carefully transcribes the images revealed by Midians light. Her years of careful studying and writing helps her create a nearly perfect copy of the map. As the light fades the lines fade and the painting once more appears normal. With the map in hand, you just need to find someone that could recognize the shorelines or a map with identifying landmarks.


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Whisper carefully transcribes the images revealed by Midians light. Her years of careful studying and writing helps her create a nearly perfect copy of the map. As the light fades the lines fade and the painting once more appears normal. With the map in hand, you just need to find someone that could recognize the shorelines or a map with identifying landmarks.




"All right, then," Midian says, brushing his hands together as if freeing them from dust. "Let's see if our host has any kind of cartography around. Though I think we're in agreement that we don't want to mention our little find here publically?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 7, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "All right, then," Midian says, brushing his hands together as if freeing them from dust. "Let's see if our host has any kind of cartography around. Though I think we're in agreement that we don't want to mention our little find here publically?"




"Agreed." Seria says as she gathers some of her belongings.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2007)

"Indeed no," Whisper agrees. "My little indiscretion has cost us more than enough already. Now we must embrace subtlety, lest still others suffer for our shortsightedness."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 12, 2007)

The activity in the common room downstairs is winding down at this late hour. The innkeeper is wiping down the bar when you approach. When presented with Whispers copy of the map, he looks it over carefully. "Hrm, it's been many a year since I was out on the water. I don't recognize these coasts but this little bit here shaped like a U could be the top of Tempest Isle. There's a lot of smaller islands around it that could match your other marks. You'd have to find a captain or sailor that's plied these waters for a living though to get a closer match. Just be careful who you show it to, sailors like to spread stories for the price of a drink."


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The activity in the common room downstairs is winding down at this late hour. The innkeeper is wiping down the bar when you approach. When presented with Whispers copy of the map, he looks it over carefully. "Hrm, it's been many a year since I was out on the water. I don't recognize these coasts but this little bit here shaped like a U could be the top of Tempest Isle. There's a lot of smaller islands around it that could match your other marks. You'd have to find a captain or sailor that's plied these waters for a living though to get a closer match. Just be careful who you show it to, sailors like to spread stories for the price of a drink."




Midian frowns. "Are there no cartographers in town?" he asks. "We were thinking we might peruse existing maps on our own. We have just come from school, so research isn't exactly foreign to us."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 13, 2007)

"Oh certainly, there are a few good ones here in town. From the talk I've heard, the "Great Reaches" store would be the place you'd want.  The fellow that runs it used to be a scholar. He sometimes hires out one of his pages to travel with ships that are heading out into poorly charted waters. They're good, honest folk that won't steer you wrong. I doubt they're open this late but you could try them in the morning if'n you're not in a rush.."


----------



## jkason (Mar 13, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian nods and smiles. "My thanks," he says. "Perhaps it is getting late to be wandering around the city."


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 14, 2007)

Once the party decides to pursue the map in the morning, Seria looks to Midian and Whisper. "I recommend from here on out we room together. After the other incident, I think it best. Don't you agree?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Once the party decides to pursue the map in the morning, Seria looks to Midian and Whisper. "I recommend from here on out we room together. After the other incident, I think it best. Don't you agree?"




Midian nods. "Indeed. We should set up a watch, as well. If we'd been more cautious, maybe Jaron ... " he trails off, shaking his head at the memory.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 14, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Midian nods. "Indeed. We should set up a watch, as well. If we'd been more cautious, maybe Jaron ... " he trails off, shaking his head at the memory.




"...I know. He was a good man." Seria says while placing a hand on Midian's shoulder. "I'm going to go to our room and get sleep. I have a feeling we are going to have a lot to do tomorrow. I'll take the morning watch."

Seria goes up to their room, changes into her night clothes and crawls into one of the beds and quietly cries herself to sleep as memories of Jaron and their classes together cloud her mind.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2007)

Whisper is quiet, but nods when the question of rooming together comes up. She remains pensive as she changes into her sleepwear as well, Jaron's fate reminding her that they may be getting into something they weren't equipped to hande. On the other hand, she felt some obligation to reach the end of this, if only so his death wasn't meaningless.

And of course, she loathed leaving mysteries unsolved.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 16, 2007)

OOC - Poor Bront missed a great setup line there =P

The night passes uneventfully and despite the crowded conditions you all manage to get some rest. When the morning comes you troop downstairs for a filling breakfast of fresh eggs, fish, and sweetened tea. While you're waiting a messenger arrives wearing a plain robe stitched with the House Deneith seal. He delivers a rolled up scroll and a small pouch that jingles to Johan, bows, and then leaves. The message is from the official Johan had spoken with yesterday. It says that he was able to locate the bounty papers for the man you killed and that after confirming the identity with the city guard, he had been authorized to send you this payment. Inside the pouch are 40 platinum pieces. 

ooc - Don't forget you still have a magic dagger, ring, and 5 scrolls from his body.

With your rolled up copy of the map in hand and directions from the innkeeper, you set out for the cartographer's shop. The shop is located near the top of the city perched on a promitory that hangs out from the cliff. The shop sprawls over a large area and looks fairly ramshackle. It looks like parts of it have been added on by different builders with different ideas on what it should have looked like. In the front window is a yellowed newspaper clipping excitedly describing the famous voyage by Lord Boroman ir'Dayne of the Wayfinders Foundation to the frozen reaches of the Frostfell. A small bell rings overhead as you enter the shop. It's walls are covered by maps and drawings so dense that it is like wallpaper. There are desks scatter across the room with neat stacks of roll scrolls. Several young men and women are hard at work making drawings and marks under the direction of an older gnome. She looks up as you enter and says, "Greetings, welcome to the Great Unknown. I am Shiza, how can I help you?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2007)

(ah yes! Thanks for the reminder. I'll have Whisper pick up some scrolls...the bounty money will pay for a couple of Identifies easily. )

Whisper, in the shape of a comely human woman, produces her copy of the secret map and carries it to the gnome.

"I have here a portion of a map I was able to copy. Unfortunately the map itself was too large and bulky to move freely. We were hoping you could help us determine where this depicted coastline is, as well as identify any points of interest on the map."


----------



## jkason (Mar 16, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

While Talbot doesn't seem especially pleased with the crowds and the climb, Midian brings him along, anyway. With their recent troubles, he figures the group can use any aid they can get; at least once, it was his companion's senses that warned him of danger in time to survive it. He leaves him outside the front door to rest and keep watch.

Inside the shop, Midian hangs back. Whisper is clearly best-equipped to handle the negotiation, so the druid holds his tongue and tries to keep his eyes and ears open.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 16, 2007)

Leaving whisper to do the talking, Seria sits and observes everything going on. Looking at all these wonderful maps, she can't help and think to herself how much of the world she has yet to see.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 19, 2007)

"Of course, We'd be more than happy to. No one is better equipped for the task. Since you've already got a map, a minor fee of 2 gold pieces for services rendered in identifying the location would be required." With the transaction handled, the gnome takes the copy of the map over to one of her pages. She instructs the young man as he carefully examines the coast and compares it to one of the charts of the region. "This here, the U-shaped section, that resembles the northern coast of Tempest Isle." the page says to Shiza. "These smaller islands are likely the Tempest Straits, and to the northeast this peninsula is likely part of Traglorn isle." Shiza smiles and says, "Very good Dominic, and what can you tell me about Tempest Isle?" 
You feel a bit of nostalgia in the way Shiza phrases her questions to the page. It reminds you of the way your instructors would speak when they were trying to draw out answers from their students. The page describes Tempest Isle as a sparsely populated island despite its size. The land is mountainous and rocky, poorly suited to farming. The flat areas near the ocean house the majority of the islands population. The Tempest Straits are a series of jagged rocks, most no larger than an acre of land, that dot the waters at either arm of the "U" shaped northern coast.
After the page has finished his recitation on the geography of the region, Shiza turns back to you and thanks you, asking if there is anything else she can help you with.


----------



## jkason (Mar 19, 2007)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> After the page has finished his recitation on the geography of the region, Shiza turns back to you and thanks you, asking if there is anything else she can help you with.




"Do you happen to have a good map of the Tempest Isle and Straights? Obviously ours is missing quite a few details."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 20, 2007)

"Of course, we have maps of all kinds here. The sale of our highly accurate maps is what keeps our business alive. I have here a map of that region, including sailing charts and the major features of the island itself. Perfect if you are planning a trip out that way. I can sell it to you for a reasonable 30 gold pieces. If you only require the sailing charts we could negotiate a cheaper price."

Midian
[SBLOCK]
While Shiza extols the virtues of her maps, you suddenly feel a general sense of unease through your empathic link with Talbot.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 20, 2007)

"In for a copper, in for a crown," Whisper comments. "We'll take the lot, please. Sailing and detailed maps."

She considers, then asks, "Out of curiosity, has anyone else shown interest in this area lately to your recollection?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 20, 2007)

"No more than usual, the area between those two islands is well trafficked. It's a trade route between this city and Port Krez. It's not as well trafficked as the route north around Traglorn isle due to the Tempest Straits, strong current, and the ever-present danger of piracy. I haven't sold any maps for that region in, oh, say about a month or so. "


----------



## jkason (Mar 20, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Even as Whisper is producing coins, Midian stiffens. He glances toward the door, then moves to Seria's side, whispering "Talbot's sensing something wrong. I think we need to get moving. Now."


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 21, 2007)

"All this talk of maps is started to make my head hurt." Seria says almost with a sense of urgency. "I'll be outside getting some fresh air. Do be quick Whisper, you know how impatient I can get."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 21, 2007)

Whisper glances at Seria quizzically, then nods and hands over the gold.

"Thanks very much to you both for the help."


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "All this talk of maps is started to make my head hurt." Seria says almost with a sense of urgency. "I'll be outside getting some fresh air. Do be quick Whisper, you know how impatient I can get."




Midian gives Seria what he hopes isn't too obvious a look of thanks as she starts to head out. 

"I think I may have some herbs in Talbot's saddlebags to help with Seria's headache. Johan, perhaps your healing hands might be of use, too?"

Midian heads out with Seria, then, bringing fire's name to mind so that he might call on it if need be.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 22, 2007)

While Whisper finishes the transaction and picks up their copy of the travel maps, Seria and Midian hurry outside. Talbot is still standing near the front of the shop but you immediately see the source of his concern. A pair of large black dogs are circling slowly around Talbot forcing him to spin constantly to keep them both in sight. Both dogs are sleek and look well fed. On their necks are large spike studded collars. The continue to circle Talbot lazily, staying well clear of the horses kicks. Though they haven't moved in yet, they are obviously enjoying the horses fear. Laughter erupts from a group of sailors standing nearby watching the panicking horse. One of them, a large man standing a good foot taller than his fellows, sports a large black beard and is holding two long chains.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2007)

"Well look at this," Whisper says dryly. "Some bitches up to no good."

She smirks.

"And a couple of dogs too."


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 23, 2007)

Snickering at Whisper's comment, Seria eyes the sailors with a strong look of disappointment. Seria looks to Whisper and lowers her voice, but not low enough to make it a secret. Anyone with decent ears could probably pick up what she says. "Business must be bad if they don't have enough work to do and must resort to this form of entertainment. Either that or they are too broke to buy some ale. Most likely, they ran their last ship into a reef and sank it along with everything they had."


----------



## jkason (Mar 23, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> A pair of large black dogs are circling slowly around Talbot forcing him to spin constantly to keep them both in sight. Both dogs are sleek and look well fed. On their necks are large spike studded collars. The continue to circle Talbot lazily, staying well clear of the horses kicks. Though they haven't moved in yet, they are obviously enjoying the horses fear.




Midian, obviously agitated by his companion's distress, moves closer to the dogs. He holds his hands to his sides, keeps his shoulders squared and his gaze steady as he calls out to the canines, studiously ignoring their owners. 

"Now, now, friends. No need to play this thuggish game, is there?" He knows his words mean nothing without magical aid, but knows also that his tone and body language are all the dogs really need to make their decision...

[sblock=OOC]I've never tried the Wild Empathy skill. Let's give it a go. Midian's got a +5 on the check[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 26, 2007)

The sailors turn to look at the four of you as you exit the shop. Despite the insults the sailors begin laughing, catcalling, and leering at Whisper and Seria. The large man slings the dog chains over his shoulder and swaggers towards them. "Well well well, what do we have her? These are some fiiine looking ladies here. I wonder how much they are, for the pair. He turns and sneers Johan and Midian. "Don't you worry, some of the ugly motherless lads we hired on just got out of Dreadhold. I'm sure they'd pay for you soft skinned lads as well." He jabs Johan in the chest with a meaty finger and laughs. The other sailors join in hooting and slapping their thighs. 
Midian ignores the taunts and focuses his attention on the two dogs harassing Talbot. He adopts an aggressive stance and glares at them to show his dominance. The animals turn in unison and growl in return. They seem undaunted by his attempt to dissuade them but they do turn their attention towards him sparing Talbot any more grief. 


ooc - Midian Wild Animal Check (1d20+5=12)


----------



## jkason (Mar 30, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Midian ignores the taunts and focuses his attention on the two dogs harassing Talbot. He adopts an aggressive stance and glares at them to show his dominance. The animals turn in unison and growl in return. They seem undaunted by his attempt to dissuade them but they do turn their attention towards him sparing Talbot any more grief.




Midian frowns, standing straight again, foregoing more natural signals for those most trained animals recognize. 

"Fine. We're not friends," he says, then claps his hands and points back toward the dogs' apparent owners. "Regardless, back off!" he snaps.

[sblock=OOC]Let's try Handle Animal this time. Midian's hoping the dogs' keepers taught it the Down trick, since that's what he's trying to use. Handle Animal +9[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 30, 2007)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The sailors turn to look at the four of you as you exit the shop. Despite the insults the sailors begin laughing, catcalling, and leering at Whisper and Seria. The large man slings the dog chains over his shoulder and swaggers towards them. "Well well well, what do we have her? These are some fiiine looking ladies here. I wonder how much they are, for the pair.




"It'd cost you more than all your possessions, possibly a hand or two." Seria says with a stern look at the man. "It might pay to have some manners also."

Looking to Whisper, Midian, and Johan, she continues. "Let's get out of here."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 3, 2007)

The large man sneers at the group then turns and spits on the porch, narrowly missing your feet. "Ya've got a smart tongue lass, ya best watch yourself 'less someone takes it from ya. Yer lucky I've got other things to do today than teach ya a thing or two." 
Midian meanwhile seems to have the dogs under control. He waves his hand and signals the dogs to back down. They stop their slow stalk around him and look back and forth between their master and him a little confused about what to do.
The large man glares at Midian then whistles a sharp note to summon the dogs. They hurry after him up onto the porch as he stomps towards the shop door. The other sailors seem to take their cues from him and they find a place to loiter nearby while he takes care of business. Though they stop their catcalling they still give the group dark looks as you pass.

ooc - Midian Handle Animal (1d20+9=23)

You now have a quite detailed nautical map of the area around northern Tempest Isle and the Straits. Along with the secret map from the painting, you have a good idea on how to get to the location marked on it.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 3, 2007)

"Now let's find a semi-respectable captain and crew who can take us here," Seria says with a lowered voice only her companions can hear. "I'm starting to dislike this city."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 5, 2007)

Down at the docks, many of the ships have already sailed out with the morning tide. There are still quite a few left though and you begin the process of finding a seaworthy ship of the right size and a captain you can trust. In the midst of your interviews, you spot a familiar face. Captain Fairwright and her crew are hard at work performing maintenance on a pinnace docked nearby. Her ship looks clean and in good repair. It is large enough for open water sailing but still small and agile enough for close-shore work. Some of the crew members are busy working on a large Davit off the rear of the ship. The Davit is a cradle for carrying large objects like Rowboats or a Launch. As you approach one of the sailors calls out to the captain who turns to regard you. She nods in recognition to Seria and greets your party. "Greetings again, to what do I owe the pleasure of this visit?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2007)

"We're looking into chartering a ship," Whisper says with a warm smile. "Probably a fairly short term...perhaps a week, depending on travel time. We have a specific destination in mind. Can you give us an estimate of what that might run?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 5, 2007)

"It is just as my friend here states," Seria says with a polite nod. "And the pleasure is ours."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 9, 2007)

The Captain raises an eyebrow and regards your group for a moment. "There are a variety of factors that will affect my price. The difficulty of the journey, namely. If it is far away or takes us through dangerous waters the hazard pay increases. I would also have to bring on more crew to protect my ship in such a situation. If you can tell me more about your destination we can nail down a price"


----------



## jkason (Apr 10, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The Captain raises an eyebrow and regards your group for a moment. "There are a variety of factors that will affect my price. The difficulty of the journey, namely. If it is far away or takes us through dangerous waters the hazard pay increases. I would also have to bring on more crew to protect my ship in such a situation. If you can tell me more about your destination we can nail down a price"




"We're looking to take a little trip out to the Tempest Straights, actually," Midian says, trying to keep his tone nonchalant.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 11, 2007)

The captain says, "The straits are not easy sailing, but the Stalwart Mariner has safely traversed far worse. Given favorable winds, it shouldn't take us more than 20 days to get there. I'd put the price at about 100 gold per traveler for a round trip. It'll be another 2 gold a day if we need to wait for you to finish your business there." 

The captain lowers her voice a little and continues. "Speaking frankly, I'll need to know what you plan to do once we get there. It'll help me plan what supplies and tools to bring. Another thing you should know, the Stalwart Mariner is not a warship or a pleasure yacht. She's a work boat and my crew are neither warriors nor servants. They're all good sailors, and I'll need to know you don't plan to put them in harms way. If you are still interested, we can talk about this more inside" She gestures towards her ship.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2007)

Carefully concealing her wince, Whisper nods and gestures towards the door. "Yes, by all means."

Once inside, she produces the map they bought and indicates the spot on it that corrosponds to the spot on the "secret" map.

"We'll be going here. And no, we don't expect any need for you or your crew to fight. This will be an exploratory and investigative expedition only."


----------



## jkason (Apr 11, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

[sblock=OOC]Does Eberron have equipment that could be used for exploring a seabed? If so, Midian could ask the captain about obtaining some. If not, we'll probably have to stick to the "Midian gets an aquatic companion" plan, yes?[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 13, 2007)

ooc
[SBLOCK]
Off hand, a water breathing potion (750gp) or water breathing scroll (375gp) are the only things in your price range. A scroll would let you divide up the breathing time among multiple people. 2/hrs a level, so it'd be 10 hours total you could divide. 

For a nonmagical solution, in Stormwrack there is a diving bell with an open bottom that can be mounted to the back of the ship via the Davit. You can go in there to get a breath then swim out to explore. Since the captain's ship does salvage work, she could arrange to get one of these for the trip if you prefer.

There's also the option of speaking with either Deneith or Tharask about funding for equipment or items with some sweet talking.
[/SBLOCK]


The captain studies your map for a moment before saying, "There's no land indicated on your map, either you're headed for an unmarked atoll, or looking for something on the ocean bottom. I've got equipment that can help for the latter, and some experienced sailors I could hire on. Either way, I'll need at least two days to provision and finish maintenance on my ship before we can depart. Also, I'll need half the gold up front to pay for all the provisions."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2007)

Whisper nods.

"We'll go liberate the funds for you then, and return within the hour. We may also be able to help with the necessary equipment...we can discuss that when we return though."

She looks at the others.

"Shall we?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 13, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Whisper nods.
> 
> "We'll go liberate the funds for you then, and return within the hour. We may also be able to help with the necessary equipment...we can discuss that when we return though."
> 
> ...




Midian nods. "Thank you much, Captain. Until we return."


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 15, 2007)

Seria nods to the others. "Yes, let's get our things together and see what else we might want to bring."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 16, 2007)

ooc
[SBLOCK]
You have 2 days to pack, purchase supplies, and take care of any other business you have in town. Did you want to stop at the Houses and update them / try to get funds or are you going to pay for it out of pocket?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2007)

OOC - Whisper would like to spend 100gp (bad timing, I know ) and a day to summon a familiar. A raven. I think our funds can cover that... Past that, she'll do some mundane shopping, and leave the House business to those best suited for it. 

(Edit - Consarnit...after the healing wand, the 100 for the artist and the 100 for a familiar, she's only got 64.7gp left... Can we say the artist was a distributed expense? 25gp apiece? Argh...also, is there any unIDed loot from the assassins left? I'll write it on my sheet this time, I swear.  )


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 18, 2007)

OOC - Magic Dagger, Ring, and 5 Scrolls. You can identify the scrolls with your 0-level Read Magic spells.

Scrolls:
[SBLOCK]
Lvl 1
1 Expedious Retreat 
1 Hold Portal
1 Identify

Lvl 2
1 Darkness 
1 Silence
[/SBLOCK]

Dagger & Ring (100gp a piece to identify)
[SBLOCK]
Dagger +1 2,302gp

Ring of Climbing 2,500gp
(+5 to Climb Skill Checks)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2007)

(OOC ACtually I can use that Scroll of Identify to ID one of the dagger or ring for free. 

So about 4800 halved for 2400 if sold...that'd be about 600gp split four ways. Are we splitting four or five ways? I've lost count. )

Edit (Okay, Bront's back so 600gp apiece, unless someone wants to keep something.)

(yay! Now I can get a familiar fer sure!)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 25, 2007)

OOC
[SBLOCK]

Getting ready to put up the next post and get y'all out on the water but there are a few things we need to wrap up first
Midian brought up a question on what kind of underwater exploration options are available and I need to know which one you want to use. 
Also whether or not you're going to check in with House Tharask before you head out.
Finally, if there are any special purchases you want to make in town.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Apr 25, 2007)

*Ooc*

[sblock=OOC]I think we'd definitely want to check in with our employers, perhaps even ask if they want to supply a few scrolls of water breathing while we're at it. Of our water breathing options, I wonder if we might split the difference, getting a mundane diving bell and a few water-breathing scrolls (either bought or provided by our employer). in case we need to do more extended exploring. Both Midian and Whisper can use them, I believe.

Midian's going to spend one of our two days summoning an aquatic animal companion, as well (we did decide Midian could track Talbot back down again if/when we return to dry land, yes?). I think a squid seems best, since the arms would come in handy for salvage. If anyone wants to suggest another, feel free. It'll probably be the weekend, though, before I get him statted up. Sorry [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 26, 2007)

OOC [sblock=ooc]I agree that splitting it up would be our best option. I like the idea of a diving bell along with some scrolls if need be. We don't know how long we will be down there and what we will run into. Seria is concerned about the whole thing, but she did sign up for it to begin with.    Let's see what the House has to offer.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Apr 27, 2007)

OOC: I'm still catching up.  Anyone want to give me a brief rundown after Johan took care of Jaron's body?


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm still catching up.  Anyone want to give me a brief rundown after Johan took care of Jaron's body?




OOC: Whisper took the group to an artist she thought knew more than he was willing to admit in public, where we "sponsored" him to finish a painting that seemed to depict the sinking of the ship we're looking for. From a cryptic note he left with the painting, we figured out that casting *Light* revealed a secret map in the painting. We made a copy of that, took it to a local cartographer, and found out the location it depicted. Then we negotiated with a local captain to take us there, and once we're supplied / familiared / companioned, we're making the trek out there.

I think that covers it. Anyone want to supplement?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Tis a good summary! Whisper will be summoning a familiar whilst the others do companion/house nishnobbing.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

As he leaves his more social companions to negotiate with House Tharask for more supplies, Midian rides Talbot to the edge of town, near the shoreline. 

"Friend, you have been a true and loyal companion, but I fear this journey is not for you," he says. Bringing his head to meet the horse's, he whispers, "Know that I plan to return for you, but it's not fair to you to keep you bound to me, Talbot. Here, for what I hope is only a short time, we must separate."

Taking the bedroll and saddle off the horse, Midian places a hand on Talbot's shoulder, then releases the mental link between them, allowing Talbot to wander off on his own. When the horse has left or stopped to graze, or in general settled into the change, Midian moves to a secluded spot on the shoreline. He scrawls a circle in the sand and sits cross-legged in its center. Holding holly and mistletoe in his hands, he closes his eyes, opening himself up to the world around him, calling out throughout the day until he feels a response. As the sun sets and the stars catch fire, Midian weaves unseen strands to form a new mental tether. 

As the sun rises, Midian smiles, wading out into the surf. When the water has reached his neck, he feels tendrils slip past his legs. The contact secures the last of the link. Midian looks down to see the undulating form of a squid circling him.

"Well met, Seeqir," he whispers to his new animal companion.

[sblock]Added stats for a squid companion to Midian's character sheet. Since we only have a few days, he'll only have his bonus tricks for now (how long will the journey be? I might be able to make a Handle Animal check to teach him another depending on that). Assume after summoning him that Midian shortly thereafter returns to the others, leaving the squid to mill about the shallows until the ship's underway.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Apr 28, 2007)

OOC: Cool, that makes sense, I'll have an idea of what Johan wants to do in just a bit once I sort through wealth and such.


----------



## Bront (May 1, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Ok, Johan will buy a Chain Shirt because, well, it's easier to swim in, but beyond that, he's all ready and such.  Any XP I need to add?  If I don't get any for the absentee time, no biggie.

Of course, I don't even know how much XP I have at the moment beyond being 3rd level   were we at 3000 exactly?

As for underwater, Johan will see if his house connections will let him aquire some potions that might help for free/cheep.  Free action, water breathing, love potions to slip the girls, skimpy bathing suits for the girls, that kind of thing.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 3, 2007)

The next two days pass in a flurry of activity. At the Tharask Enclave, Creidan listens carefully to your reports on what has happened thus far and where you are headed. When you tell him about who supplied you with the map, he seems unsurprised and doesn't make any comment on the wisdom of basing an expensive expedition on a street entertainer. In fact, after hearing your conclusions, and some sweet talking from Seria and Whisper, he agrees to supply the funds needed for the travel expenses. Any additional supplies however, he says you will be purchasing on your own. He reminds you to bring back any of Oallie's belongings, the captains log books if they're still intact, and any evidence as to what happened to the ship. Meanwhile, Johan spends some time at his House Enclave to be fitted for some new armor better suited to sea travel. Midian spends a day saying farewell to Talbot and then seeking his new companion out in the reefs. The group spends the rest of their time gathering their possessions and making last minute purchases. The scrolls and potions are easily found and seem to be fairly popular purchases due to the number in stock.

Johan
[SBLOCK]
While visiting your House, the official who helped you before asks a few questions about your destination. He tells you that he knows you are currently working with House Tharask and mentions that House Deneith is very interested in knowing more about the expedition when you return. He hints at a monetary reward for anything useful you can bring back to him.
[/SBLOCK]

Captain Fairwright and her crew have been hard at work during the two days. Massive casks of water, crates of salted pork, and sacks of dried goods are carried up the gangway and loaded into the cargo hold. They also cleared the stern of the ship to make way for a massive diving bell and the cable drum to lower it. At the front and rear of the ship are two newly mounted ballista with their massive ammo strapped down nearby. Captain Fairwright welcomes you on board when you arrive and shows you to your quarters. Johan and Midian she leads down below to the crew section where several hammocks have been slung. It's a little cramped as they are sharing the space with 8 other crew and the cargo. The captain does however provide you with a lockable sea chest to store your belongings. Seria and Whisper are given a tiny cabin at the stern of the ship, formally the first mates room who had to give it up so that the woman need not bunk down below with the men. When everyone is aboard and all the supplies made secure, the Captain orders the anchor raised. The crew put out four long oars and begin maneuvering the ship out of the busy harbor. When they reach open water the crew pulls in the oars and raise the sails. The Stalwart Mariner leaps forward as it catches a brisk morning breeze and you begin your long voyage to the Tempest Straits.



OOC
[SBLOCK]
Your ship is a Pinnace, from the Stormwrack book for those that have it. It is 30' long by 15' wide and has two masts front and back. There are two light ballistas also front and rear. To operate those requires several strength checks to arm and re-cock the firing mechanism. There is a single set of stairs leading below on the starboard side near the center of the ship.

I'll figure out XP shortly and have it ready for the next post. For now you are all right at 3rd level.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (May 3, 2007)

Intrigued with sea travel, Seria spends much of her time above deck enjoying the nice breeze and the open water. She often sits down on the deck out of the way of the crew, scribbling notes about their travels thus far and about the workings of the ship on a few pieces of parchment from her backpack.


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

Johan will chat with the Sailors and swap stories with them.  Perhaps cosy up with a lovely sailorette if he can, and listen to stories of the sea and this particular route.  If he can learn anything interesting, even better.


----------



## jkason (May 4, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

[sblock=OOC]So, guys, do we know how many scrolls of water breathing we want to get?[/sblock]


Midian spends much of his time on the deck, watching the water stream by the side of the ship. He knows he won't see Seeqir; as soon as the ship made it into deep water, he felt the relief of his new companion as it sank out of the brighter water at the top. Bound or not, Midian knows it's in the creature's nature to stay deep rather than shallow. Of course, that's part of why he called to him, as the druid has no doubt a creature familiar with the deep will be helpful where the party is going.


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2007)

Whisper spent a day locked in her room, while unsettling noises and odors seeped out from the edges around the door. She then emerged with a largish raven perched on her shoulder, peering alertly about in the manner of birds everywhere. She introduced the bird as Midnight, her new familiar.

On ship, the two are surprisingly rarely together. Rather, the bird often flutters around, landing on this strut, on that rope, on the other bit of railing. Every so often it returns to Whisper and mutters in her ear...a little creepy, but Whisper seems delighted by her new set of eyes. She does meet with the others to listen to them plan, but rarely says much...she seems fine with what's been discussed so far, and hasn't much to add just yet.


----------



## Bront (May 5, 2007)

OOC: Not sure, I never got any results on my favor in house check.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 8, 2007)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Well I read up on the favored in house feat again and until you hit 4th you can only use it once a week for a loan of equipment. You used it when you arrived in town for some heavy armor. What I can do with it though is give you a 10% discount on scrolls you buy through your house.

Looking back over my notes, there was also a bounty for the assassin the party killed for 400gp. The cash was dropped off before you headed out to the map shop.
[/SBLOCK]


The ship makes good progress for the first four days with a strong wind filling its sail. On the fifth day the wind dies down to a fitful breeze but still strong enough to move you along. The sailors are constantly adjusting the sails to pick up every last bit of wind. In the late afternoon as the sun begins to dip towards the horizon one of the sailors calls out that he's spotted something off the port in the water. As the ship draws closer you start to see debris in the water. Bits of broken wood, tangled nets attached to air bladders, and other unidentifiable pieces. Farther ahead a small boat lies half submerged in the water, leaned over on one side. You're still a week and a half out from the spot on your map, and this ship looks much smaller than that one. The captain orders your ship in for a closer look.

The ruined ship looks like it was attacked from the sides and below. There is a large hole nearly 5' across in the hull and there are other large V-shaped notches broken out of the side rails. Some parts of the wood show charred marks from a fire. From here you don't see any bodies but the cargo hold looks partially intact.


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

Looking at the wreckage, Whisper comments to Midian, "I would recommend keeping your new companion close...can you communicate with it telepathically, as with a familiar? A beast like that would be very useful, should we fall under attack."


----------



## Bront (May 8, 2007)

OOC: Cool, wasn't sure it was that close, that's why I asked 

"No bodies and all the cargo?  Seems strange.  Certaintly not done by raiders." Johan says.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 9, 2007)

*Seria*

"Yes, it is quite strange there are no bodies and still the cargo. What purpose would this serve?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2007)

"I'd say whatever did this was hungry for flesh, not riches," Whisper comments dryly.

"Let's check the wreckage for signs of what happened."


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Looking at the wreckage, Whisper comments to Midian, "I would recommend keeping your new companion close...can you communicate with it telepathically, as with a familiar? A beast like that would be very useful, should we fall under attack."




Midian shakes his head, frowning at the destruction. 

"I get vague empathic impressions sometimes--that's how I knew there was trouble outside with Talbot--but my link to Seeqir isn't as intimate as I understand a familiar's is. And I haven't had as much time to teach him what Talbot knew. But he'll defend us if need be, and I have spells that will let me speak with him if it comes down to it."

Midian looks to the water, questing about for the squid he so recently bonded with. Should trouble come on the water, he's sure Whisper's right that an aquatic helping hand or eight would be quite a boon.



> "I'd say whatever did this was hungry for flesh, not riches," Whisper comments dryly.
> 
> "Let's check the wreckage for signs of what happened."




"I'd agree. But let's be careful." 

[sblock=OOC]Is there a small skiff of some sort we can take to check the wreckage?

Also, guys, any votes for how many water breathing scrolls we want at the discounted price? We might be needing one soon. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2007)

*Ooc*

OOC: Speaking of tricks, is it possible to train Midian's squid as we travel (assuming it takes at least a week to get where we're going, obviously)?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 11, 2007)

The Captain calls out an order and the sailors quickly get to work deploying a small launch to take you over to the ruined ship. Once the launch is in the water the sailors help lower you down over the railings and onto the boat. Captain Fairwright calls down to you and asks that you bring back anything of value that can be salvaged as well as the ships logs if they can be found.
One of the sailors clambers down the side of the ship and seats himself on the rowers bench to pilot you over. As you get closer you can see just how badly damaged the ship is. The single large hole in the bottom was likely the killing blow to this vessel. The late afternoon sun does little to reveal the inside of the hull but you can make out the outlines of crates and a tangle of rotting sailcloth. At the top of the ship you can see the mast is a broken, tangled mess of sails and ropes. The sailor with you observes that the sails were likely raised at the time the ship was taken down. The wood around the railing is notched and scarred from weapons, or a more chillingly possibility, teeth. There is a hatch leading to the stairs below decks on the upper part of the sloping deck that is only partially submerged. The large hole in the hull is another entryway to gain access to the cargo hold.


ooc
[SBLOCK]
I think you could train him on some simple tricks while traveling. I can picture you hanging targets off the side of the ship and getting him to attack them, or other things like that.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2007)

"Up, Midnight," Whisper urges to the bird perched on her shoulder. "To the top of the mast and keep watch. Cry warning if you see other ships coming this way. Or...if you see any shapes under the water..."

The raven fluffs its wings and croaks, "What do I look like, a falcon? Long distance viewing...eh. Not really my thing."

"Is swimming your thing?"

The raven pauses, then mutters, "Good point," as it flaps up to the top of the Stalwart Mariner to keep watch and (mostly) to stay out of trouble.

Whisper then peers over the railing at the wrecked ship. "Do we have enough potions and scrolls for this? I'd hate to investigate here, only to find we lack the resources to properly investigate our true goal."


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2007)

Johan is wearing his chain shirt for the voyage, just in case he needs to swim, but for this task, he goes to don his leather (Man, he has way to many suits of armor).

"I don't know, but we may not have to go down far," Johan says.  "How good of a swimmer are you?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 12, 2007)

"Me? Terrible," Whisper comments blandly. "I'm pretty sure I could float, if I hold my breath. That's about it."


----------



## Mista Collins (May 13, 2007)

"Back home in Passage, father would allow me to swim as a child. But ever since my thirteenth naming day, he wanted me to focus on other things. In a calm pool where I can find footing, I can handle my own. Out here, I am a fish out of water." Seria states with a smile at the terrible pun.


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2007)

"Well, I'm no fish either, so we'll just have to see what the day brings."


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2007)

*Ooc*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Whisper then peers over the railing at the wrecked ship. "Do we have enough potions and scrolls for this? I'd hate to investigate here, only to find we lack the resources to properly investigate our true goal."




OOC: We never decided how many we were getting. With gear and reward, we had 700 apiece on our last loot split. At Johan's discount, we can get three water breathing scrolls (~an hour and a half of breathing per person per scroll if split between the four of us) for 1012.5 gp. That's 253 gold apiece (253.5 from Midian. 5 silvers is easy to give in favor of less math, says I). Does that sound reasonable to everyone, or do you think we'll want / need more?


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2007)

OOC: I'll spring for that, and the extra 5 silvers (Because that's the kind of guy Johan is)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 16, 2007)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
There are two ways you can enter the ship. You can enter through the partially submerged hatch on the deck or dive in and swim through the hole in the hull. Or let me know any other actions you would like to take.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (May 16, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "I don't know, but we may not have to go down far," Johan says.  "How good of a swimmer are you?"




"I'm passable, I'd say, and I have been working in the water since discovering we were taking this mission. I guess I still cram for exams, eh?"

Patting his backpack, he says "We've got three scrolls. I'd imagine we can spare one if it comes to it here. Between that and Seeqir in the water, I should think we can keep from drowning naturally. All the same, I'd suggest we take the faintly dry way first?" here the young druid points to the partially-sumberged hatch. "No use wasting the scrolls if we don't have to."


----------



## Mista Collins (May 16, 2007)

"I agree." Seria says as she turns to the sailor on the rower's bench. "Can you take us a little closer?"

Once the sailor steers the small launch so that the group can board the wreckage, Seria steps off. Careful to maintain her balance, she walks over to the hatch.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 19, 2007)

The inside of the cargo hold is dark and the air has a foul odor to it. The angle of the half-sunken ship provides a narrow ledge on the starboard side to stand on where the water is only ankle deep. A few floating crates bob in the water here and there. Below the surface of the water you can see floating masses of sailcloth and netting.  The rest of the cargo hold is shrouded in darkness. As you move farther into the cargo hold to make room for the others descending the stairs, Seria suddenly feels something bump against her leg. Looking down she sees a horrid sight. A pale human leg, severed above the kneecap, rolling around in the shallow waters. 

Midian
[SBLOCK]
Through his connection with Seeqir, Midian can sense him moving around in the water outside the ship. He senses strong curiosity and a bit of hunger as he picks up the faint traces of food in the water.
[/SBLOCK]


MAP
[SBLOCK]
The flooring is slippery, any quick movements will require a balance check.


 ####
#B N #
#   W#
# B M#
#   J#
X   S#
# B  #
#   N#
 ####

B = Box
X = Hole
N = Netting

W = Whisper (Standing on the Hatch stairs)
M = Midian
J = Johan
S = Seria
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (May 19, 2007)

With a short shriek, Seria calms herself and examines the severed leg further to see what may have caused it.


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2007)

Johan springs to the damsel in distress, and after making sure she's ok, helps examine the leg.

OOC: Johan's Heal Check (1d20+4=14)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 21, 2007)

Johan picks up the soggy leg and examines it closely. Out of the water, the stench of decaying flesh is strong. He briefly looks it over and determines that it was severed by a single cut. There is evidence of something large feeding from the calf of the leg. 

Suddenly, you all hear a splash from somewhere in the darkness of the hold. The floor beneath your feet vibrates slightly from numerous objects tapping on the wood. Dark, rounded shapes emerge from the water and the air is filled with the sound of snapping pincher's.


Initiatives and Round 1 actions

[SBLOCK]

```
####
#B N #
# C W#
# B M#
# C J#
X   S#
# B  #
#C CN#
 ####

B = Box
X = Hole
N = Netting

W = Whisper (Standing on the Hatch stairs)
M = Midian
J = Johan
S = Seria
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2007)

OOC: Johan's Initiative (1d20+1=5) 

Johan draws his blade, and if he thinks he sees where the sound is coming from he will attack, or potentialy just thrust down at it.


----------



## jkason (May 21, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Unnerved, Midian draws his shortspear, even as part of him tries to identify the shapes and sounds. _Is this the food you sensed, Seeqir?_

[sblock=OOC]Trying Know:Nature (+8) to identify the creatures.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1060547
Init 5

Whisper curses under her breath and flings a hand out, firing off a pair of whining energy bolts into the ship's hold to strike one of the creatures!

(magic missile for 2d4+2)


----------



## Mista Collins (May 22, 2007)

Drawing her dagger from its scabbard, Seria prepares herself defensively and hopes to fend off any attacks.

OOC - Full Defensive. Initiative 19 (1d20+3)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 24, 2007)

Initiative Order
(21)Midian: 26/26hp
(19)Seria: 15/15hp
(8)Crabs: 
(5)Johan: 29/34hp 
(5)Whisper: 9/11hp 


Midian
[SBLOCK]
You easily identify the creatures as monstrous crabs. Built like their smaller cousins, these crabs are several orders of magnitude too large. Their claws are strong and they tend to latch on to their prey. Once the prey is held by the claws they shift their prey to their mouths to feed. 
You also realize that octopi feed on crabs in the wild, which is likely why Seeqir sensed food somewhere nearby. You sense his presence outside the hull, investigating the area around the hole. 

You still have an action left, recognizing what they are is a free action.
[/SBLOCK]


The creatures move quickly through the water leaving wakes behind them as they rush in. In the darkness you can hear the clacking of mandibles and the snapping of pinchers. When they reach the party, the light from the stairs above reveals creatures that look like giant crabs. Each is the size of a big dog. You can see four closeby but with all the noise and commontion in the water you can't tell if there are any more nearby. One attacks Whisper by reaching up out of the water and grabbing on to her leg. Two more crabs attack Johan,  one latching on to his leg and another reaching up to snag his arm. Their claws crush and tear at his limbs. The fourth crab attacks Seria but she manages to parry its claws away. 

OOC - Whisper and Johan
[SBLOCK]
Whisper needs to make a grapple check to escape before she can cast her spell
DC4

Johan needs to make 2 grapple checks.
DC6, DC2


Crab Grapple Rnd 1 (1d20=4, 1d20=6, 1d20=2)
[/SBLOCK]

Map
[SBLOCK]

```
####
#B N #
#   W#
# BCM#
#  CJ#
X  CS#
# B C#
#   N#
 ####

B = Box
X = Hole
N = Netting
C = Crab

M = Midian
J = Johan
W = Whisper (Standing on the Hatch stairs)
S = Seria
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (May 24, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"If this works, don't strike out at the crabs that back off," Midian mutters.

Midian raises his arms, waving them in an odd approximation of the crabs own claws. At the same time, he begins clicking and whistling, a low hum and an unseen charge seeming to fill the room as he does so. 

[sblock=OOC]Casting Animal Trance to try to fascinate some or all of the critters. Since they're monstrous rather than dire, I don't think they get a saving throw, but I'm not sure[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2007)

Grapple check: 13
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1065496

With a cry of revulsion, Whisper yanks her ankle free of the nasty claw and sends a pair of magic missiles at the attacker for its trouble!

So great is her surprise and disgust at being grabbed by the sopping appendage that she almost chokes on the words of her spell, trying to not to give it another chance to grab her. She manages, barely, to remember the final word just in the nick of time, and the blasts of force temporarily cast the inside of the hull in glaring blue light!

Concentration to cast defensively, DC16 = 13
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1065499

AP used = 3
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1065500

Magic Missile damage: 6
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1065514

(OOC - Whisper at level 3 has 14 max hp, not 11...sorry 'bout that, I must've forgotten to update...)


----------



## Mista Collins (May 25, 2007)

With her dagger in hand, Seria tries to stick it though the chitinous shell of the creature in front of her and into it's body.

Attack: 1d20+2=13 
Damage: 1d4=4


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2007)

Johan struggles and fights off the crab going for his arm, but the other grabs his leg dispite his attempt to kick it off.

OOC: Johan's 2 grapple checks. (1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=4) IC hates me.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 28, 2007)

Rnd 1 Wrapup
[SBLOCK]
Initiative Order
(21)Midian: 26/26hp - Cast Animal Trance
(19)Seria: 15/15hp - Full Defense
(8)Crabs: - Attacked
(5)Johan: 29/34hp - Failed grapple?
(5)Whisper: 12/14hp - Cast magic missile, -6points
[/SBLOCK]

Rnd 2
Initiative Order
(21)Midian: 26/26hp - 
(19)Seria: 15/15hp - Attacked and missed
(8)Crabs: -6hp/??hp - 
(5)Johan: 29/34hp 
(5)Whisper: 12/14hp



Midian
[SBLOCK]
Though Midian's spell fills the area with a soothing energy, the crabs seem unaffected and continue to press their attack. 

OOC - Stormwrack has them listed as Vermin with no int score, sorry, but good use of the spell!

You're up again though at the top of the round.
[/SBLOCK]

Johan
[SBLOCK]
Recheck your grapple score, my copied character sheet has you down for a +5. +3 BAB, +2 str?
[/SBLOCK]



Map
[SBLOCK]

```
####
#B N #
#   W#
# BCM#
#  CJ#
X  CS#
# B C#
#   N#
 ####

B = Box
X = Hole
N = Netting
C = Crab

M = Midian
J = Johan
W = Whisper (Standing on the Hatch stairs)
S = Seria
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"To me, Seeqir!" Midian calls. He hasn't finished training the squid, but hopes their special link might prove proper impetus to the squid finding his way in.

Midian, flustered that his spell seems to have failed, strikes out with his shortspear, finding a weak spot in the chiton of the nearest crab.

[sblock=OOC]
Push Seeqir as a Move action (Trick: Come) : 24. If it's actually possible for Seeqir to "hear" Midian, then I'll go ahead and burn the action point to add 1d6 (so it auto-succeeds, since he only needed a 25 to begin with)

Standard action: Shortspear attack vs. Crab: Attack 21, damage 5[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (May 29, 2007)

Wishing these weren't such tight quarters, Seria continues to try and plunge her dagger into the body of this crab-like creature, but again he attack misses.

Attack: 1d20+2=9
Damage: 1d4=2


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 31, 2007)

Midian stabs downward, skewering the crab that was attacking Whisper. He senses when Seeqir enters the hold and moves in behind the crabs. Fueled by the taste of blood in the water, the crabs press the attack. Seria's dagger skips off the hard shell of the crab in front of her putting her off balance. The crab takes advantage of the opening and manages to snag her outstretched arm. It clamps down painfully. She manages to shake off the claw before it can get hold. (It Rolled a 1 for the grapple check).



OOC - Johan and Whisper are up to finish out round 2.

Map
[SBLOCK]

```
####
#B N #
#   W#
# B M#
# ACJ#
X  CS#
# B C#
#   N#
 ####

B = Box
X = Hole
N = Netting
C = Crab

M = Midian
J = Johan
W = Whisper (Standing on the Hatch stairs)
S = Seria
A = Seeqir(Animal Companion)
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2007)

*Ooc*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> OOC - Johan and Whisper are up to finish out round 2.




Bront is currently unavailable due to a death in the family: See here

And, in looking up that post, I discovered Shayuri's unavailable as well.

With two out of four gone, should we suspend until they get back, or NPC Whisper and Johan for the rest of the combat?

jason


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 1, 2007)

ooc - I'll NPC them for the rest of the combat down here and once we're done we can decide what we want to do next.


Rnd 2 Wrapup
[SBLOCK]
Initiative Order
(21)Midian: 26/26hp - Spear
(19)Seria: 15/15hp - Missed
(8)Crabs: - Attacked
(5)Johan: 29/34hp - Missed
(5)Whisper: 9/14hp - Cast magic missile, 7points


Johan swings his longsword at one of the attacking crabs but his sword skips off its hard shell. Whisper hears Seria's cry of pain and targets that crab with another blast of magical energy causing severe damage to the creature. 
[/SBLOCK]

Initiative Order
(21)Midian: 26/26hp - 
(21)Seeqir:
(19)Seria: 10/15hp - Attacked and missed
(8)Crabs: ??hp - Attacking. (One Dead)
(5)Johan: 29/34hp 
(5)Whisper: 12/14hp




Map
[SBLOCK]

```
####
#B N #
#   W#
# B M#
# ACJ#
X  CS#
# B C#
#   N#
 ####

B = Box
X = Hole
N = Netting
C = Crab

M = Midian
J = Johan
W = Whisper (Standing on the Hatch stairs)
S = Seria
A = Seeqir(Animal Companion)
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jun 1, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

OOC: Could have sworn I already posted this...

Midian lashes out with his shortspear at the crab in front of Johan, hoping Seeqir's presence will distract the crab, even as the clear threat the crabs pose spurs the squid to try to wrap the same crab and draw it to its beak...

[sblock=OOC] Spear attack 11, dmg 5

Arm attack 16, grapple 29 (Natural 20!)

If the hit and grapple checks succeed, auto bite damage is 5[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2007)

OOC: Back   And Doh, yeah, it should be +5, I just took strength bonus.

"I've worked hard to make sure I don't get crabs, thank you very much!" Johan says as he swings his sword at one of the crustations.

OOC: Johan's attack (1d20+6=25, 1d8+2=7) Crit confirm Crit Confirm (1d20+6=8, 1d8+2=10) nope


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 3, 2007)

Even with the humor of Johan's comment, Seria is too focused to come up with a witty response. Tightening her grip on the dagger in her hand, she tries once more to penetrate the creatures tough shell.

OOC - Attack 1d20+2=19. Damage 1d4=3


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2007)

"Blast and bother," Whisper growls. A flick of her hands sends another pair of missiles forth, this time splitting between two of the crabs that seem worst injured.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 4, 2007)

Rnd 3 Wrapup
Initiative Order
(21)Midian: 26/26hp - Spear, Missed
(21)Seeqir: Grappling
(19)Seria: 10/15hp - Dagger, Hit
(8)Crabs: ??hp -  
(5)Johan: 29/34hp - Sword, Missed
(5)Whisper: 12/14hp - Magic Missile

Midian's spear scrapes across the hard shell of the crab near him but fails to break through. Seeqir manages to get a better hold on his target though and brings its hard beak to bear. You hear muffled crunching sounds as the octopus chews through the crab's armor. Seria manages to find a gap in the other crabs defenses and jabs her blade into the elbow of the crab. It makes a high pitched keening sound in response. It tries to attack her back but she nimbly dodges its claws. Johan stabs at the crab Seeqir is holding down and manages to find  an opening. The water churns with ichor and writhing tentacles, then the crab goes still. Whisper dispatches another volley of magic missiles that strike both crabs solidly. With a final shudder, the last of the creatures fall still. 



Map
[SBLOCK]

```
####
#B N #
#   W#
# B M#
# A J#
X   S#
# B  #
#   N#
 ####

B = Box
X = Hole
N = Netting
C = Crab

M = Midian
J = Johan
W = Whisper (Standing on the Hatch stairs)
S = Seria
A = Seeqir(Animal Companion)
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2007)

OOC: That was my critical confirm that missed, unless a 25 doesn't hit...


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 4, 2007)

ooc - Ah, whoops, I'll fix it. All the crabs are dead now


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian sighs with relief as the last crab falls. He even giggles a bit at the sight of his new companion treating the group's threat as a newfound feast. 

"Eat hearty, Seeqir. You've earned it."

Looking around the room, Midian says, "Well, then. Should we see what's in these boxes that's attracted such oversized attention?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2007)

"Please do," Whisper calls down. "I'll stay up here and try to keep watch for any more disturbances."


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2007)

"Surely something was feeding them."

Johan finds a box to examine.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 5, 2007)

Standing next to Johan, Seria peers over his shoulder as he examines the crate.


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Surely something was feeding them."




"Or they found something to feed on," Midian says with a shudder. He moves to another box to examine its contents.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2007)

Johan teasingly blocks Seria's view as he opens it.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 6, 2007)

"Such the gentleman, Johan. I can see why the ladies back at school were quite the fans." Seria says with sweet smile and thick tone of sarcasm.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2007)

"If this explodes, you'll thank me," Johan says with a smirk.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 6, 2007)

With the ship on its side, the water is much deeper farther into the cargo hold. You can feel submerged objects bumping against you as you move over to the crates. Each one is tightly sealed but Midian and Johan use their weapons to pry the tops open. Inside the first crate there are several thick, oily sheets. Prying them back reveals the gleam of metal. You find six sets of chainshirts, expertly crafted and strangely lighter than a normal shirt. The metal gleams in the faint light in an unusual way. 
The second crate contains three smaller crates, each one locked with twin padlocks. 
The final crate opens to reveal several sets of fine clothes for women and men. Nestled in the center is a large iron bound chest. Its keyhole is centered in a bright red oval surrounded by a gaping, fanged mouth.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2007)

On catching glimpses of the crates, Whisper casts a simple magic detection cantrip and manuevers to include all the crates within its range...even straying into the hold herself if necessary.

(Detect magic)


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian frowns as they find the materials in the hold.

"I'd guess this wasn't piracy, then, with valuable goods left behind, but I'm not sure if that makes me less or more nervous about what tore this ship in half.

"In either case, we should get these to the boat. I'm sure the captain will take some comfort from the dangers we face when she sees we've some valuable salvage."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 7, 2007)

Eying the locked chest carefully, Seria examines them to make sure there are no dangers if she tries to unlock them. "I wonder what we have in these."

OOC - Search +11, Disable Device +8, Open Lock +9.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 8, 2007)

Whisper
[SBLOCK]
You sense several auras emanating from the crates. The chain shirts, the three sealed boxes, and the locked chest all have magical auras. Of note, is the moderate aura of necromancy coming from the chest Seria is fiddling with. 
[/SBLOCK]


Seria examines the chest but doesn't find anything that looks dangerous. She jiggles her picks in the keyhole, but can't seem to find the right tumbler combination. Perhaps in better light and in a drier location she'll be able to focus on the task better.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
1d20+11=14 Search
1d20+9=16 Open Lock


Most of the hold is underwater, ranging from waist to shoulder deep depending on how far in you go. The boxes were sealed well enough to float to the top. The water is murky now with crab ichor and debris, so it's hard to see if there is anything else underwater. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2007)

"Well, let's get these boxes back on the ship.  They aren't doing anyone any good here."

Johan will push the crates to the opening, and help get them up so they can get them on the ship.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2007)

Whisper sucks in a breath and calls, "Seria, wait! That chest has magic on it. Potentially very dangerous magic. Best not to tamper with it until we can neutralize the spells on it."


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

At Whisper's warning, Midian nods. "Then we should definitely get these moved and secured," he says, putting his back into helping shift the crates.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 11, 2007)

It takes all of you to maneuver the heavy crates out of the cargo hold and out onto the deck of the ship. From there it takes several trips to move the crates back to the ship. After hearing what you encountered on board, Captain Fairwright orders the sails up and puts the Stalwart Mariner back on course. She says, "Perhaps it is best if we don't know what happened to her or where she sailed from. Not only do we have to worry about whatever tore apart the ship, but someone may come looking for her cargo."
After the ship is underway again, Seria moves the locked chest off to one side and takes her time to closely examine the chest again. This time she discovers a series of runes carved into the wood and metal. She very carefully uses a small knife to alter the runes subtly. She takes a deep breath and tries the tumblers again. When she opens the chest there is a startling pop and hissing sound as foul smelling smoke suddenly rises from the lid. It looks as though she was able to successfully disable the trap and caused it to malfunction. Inside she find several objects, all wrapped in expensive red satin cloth. She sees two rings of silver, a small black ball, and two flasks that look like potions. 
She moves on to the three padlocked crates and checks them over. None appear to be trapped and she easily pops the locks off each one. Each crate holds a different object. The first holds a strange looking shortspear. The shaft is made of wood and is still covered in bark. It looks like it was just cut this morning! The second box holds a quiver of crossbow bolts, each one looking more like a needle with a hole tube at the end. Also in the crate is a bizzare looking crossbow with a crank and a magazine attached to the top. The third box holds a disturbing looking battleaxe. The metal is heat seared black and has thick red veins running from the outer edges of the blade all the way down to the handle. When you touch it, you can almost feel it pulsing with its own heartbeat.


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Good job, Seria," Midian congratulates his companion. "I just wish we had a way of finding out what all these pieces do... after all, you don't throw magical traps on benign objects, do you?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2007)

Whisper eagerly pushes in, her eyes widening on seeing the items.

"This is a rich find...almost too rich. We must be cautious in what we do with these, for it's likely someone has an interest in them..."

"Now let me see what I can see..."

She casts her spell again and her eyes shine with magic potency as she examines the items.

(Detect Magic...again. I gotta get a Wand of Identify or something. )


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 11, 2007)

With a sigh, Seria leans back as the others examine the items in the boxes she opened.



			
				Whisper said:
			
		

> "This is a rich find...almost too rich. We must be cautious in what we do with these, for it's likely someone has an interest in them..."




"Indeed this was a rich find. If I wasn't worried about whatever did that damage back there at that boat coming after us, I would have suggested us looking for some clues as to what might have caused it. Or search for the Captain's log to see where they were going to or coming from." Seria says as the party continues their journey. "Did most of that haul radiate magic, Whisper?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2007)

Johan will examine the mithril chain shirts, and upon finding one that fits him and compliments his figure, don it instead of his leathers (and eventualy sell his leather and chain shirt, but for now leave them in his room).

"How do I look ladies?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 12, 2007)

"It looks good, but I think it would look better on me." Seria says with a wink. "Well on a serious note, I think one of those light chain shirts might be a little better than my leathers."


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2007)

"Well, take your leathers off here and you can try it on," Johan says with a wink.

"There are enough for everyone, if you want one."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2007)

Whisper rolls her eyes. 

"Shall I become a male so I can leer too?" she asks dryly, "As for the chain shirts, you might want to wait until we've been able to analyze the magic in more detail. Not all infused items are beneficial to the wearer."


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2007)

OOC: I don't think any of them were magical...  If I'm wrong, I wouldn't have worn one.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2007)

(OOC - Oops...well, uh...call it an IC mistake then. A -lot- of this stuff was magic. So she's a little flustered and forgot which was which. )


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2007)

OOC: If we found a pile of 6 Enchanted mithril chain shirts, I'd be scared.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2007)

(OOC - I'm a little scared -anyway-. Even without 6 enchanted mithril shirts, this is a lot of swag. Someone might want it back if we tip our hands.)


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Whisper rolls her eyes.
> 
> "Shall I become a male so I can leer too?" she asks dryly, "As for the chain shirts, you might want to wait until we've been able to analyze the magic in more detail. Not all infused items are beneficial to the wearer."




Midian shrugs. "I find I lose my connection to the world around me when I don metal, so I'll leave the mithril and the chain to those better ... suited to it," he says, a silly grin appearing as he makes his horrible pun.

"Should we try to keep the magic items in our quarters so that we have a closer eye on them, or move them to the cargo hold with the rest of our finds?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 13, 2007)

"I'd suggest keeping them in the confines of our quarters." Seria replies. "If this is such a large haul, then we don't want anyone snooping around in the cargo area for a closer look."


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2007)

Johan nods, "Seems reasonable enough."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 13, 2007)

Whisper
[SBLOCK]
All six chain shirts glow with a faint aura of Abjuration. The spear has a faint aura of transmutation and evocation. The bolts in the quiver glow with a faint aura of enchantment. The axe glows with an aura of necromancy and evocation. The two rings glow with a faint aura of abjuration. The black ball glows with conjuration, as does one of the potions. The second potion does not glow at all. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2007)

Though her face is invisible behind her mask, Whisper seems taken aback by what her spell reveals.

She coughs and clears her throat.

"All of the chain shirts are enchanted. Most likely minor protective enhancements...obviously I don't know for sure until I can get some scrolls. The spear is magic, not strongly, but somewhat complexly, as is the axe. The crossbow bolts, likewise, though they have an unusual aura for weaponry. Enchantment. Interesting."

She trails off for a moment, then gets back on track.

"The rings are magical, again, most likely protective magic. The ball is unusual. Conjuration. It could mean just about anything. This potion is probably healing...we can check that fairly easily. Oddly, this potion does not have a magical aura. Perhaps alchemical."

She sits down on the bed of whoever's cabin they're in when they do this (I'm fuzzy on the details here ). "To fully analyze all of these objects, we'd need twelve scrolls." The sorceress sighs. "There must be a better way to do this."


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2007)

"Any chance there's a mystical scroll generator in there?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2007)

In spite of herself, Whisper laughs. "The orb maybe? But no, I've never heard of such a thing. When making a scroll, the creator has to use a bit of his own essence to bind the magics. A simple object could never do it."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 14, 2007)

At the description of how much magical equipment is there, Seria's jaw drops a little bit. "How much would that many scrolls cost? I've never really looked into purchase scrolls since I don't know how to use them."


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian sighs heavily, both in awe and exhaustion.

"Well, I suppose if we survive this, Johan's house or our employers might be willing to pay for the identification of these objects, yes? Or maybe we could get a group discount?"

He shrugs. "It's worth a try, at least. Though it might be nice to know what they do now; could come in handy."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2007)

Whisper shrugs. "They'd cost quite a sum. Assuming a vendor had twelve to sell at all, I'd expect to pay maybe fifteen hundred in gold for the lot of them."

She sighs. "I never expected to say this, but I can see the virtue of book magic now. Ah well. Even if I knew how to cast the spell myself, it would still be very expensive."


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2007)

Johan nods, "We'd be better findind a friend who can tag them at cost, or perhaps an item that helped identify them. Do you remember if Mithril radiates magic, and if they were all the same?  That might help."

OOC: It'd be interesting to see if we could aquire an item that did an Identify once per day.  Not sure how much it would cost.

OOC: My first D20 GM did this to us.  Gave us more treasure than we could carry, and no way to identify it, so we had to pick from treasure when we had no clue what it was.  Of course I later found out he never figured out what it was till we actualy figured out how to ID the stuff.  Hense the +1 Ghost Touch Bastard Sword of Throwing.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2007)

(OOC - Actually, we could get an Eternal Wand of Identify. It'd cast Identify 2/day, and never run out. Not terribly expensive either.)

The changeling shakes her head. "Mithril isn't by itself magical. Exceptionally durable and light, but not magical. And all I can see is the type of magic. Two abjurations of equal strength can mean two wildly different effects. Time will tell."

She pauses, then adds, "If you want to try some armor, it should be safe. I can't imagine six suits of cursed or botched armor being shipped. It's usually pretty rare."


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2007)

"I'll be the guine pig then," Johan says, as he NOW puts on the best fitting one.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 18, 2007)

OOC
My group got me into the habit of not giving out identify scrolls because they wanted to just try gear out. They got a lot of use out of the Blindly Activate part of Use Magic Device. I forgot Whisper didnt have the spell, so I ll come up with something for you.

Out of curiousity, how would an eternal wand handle an expensive material component? With most wands the price of 50 charges includes the cost of 50 components. Would you supply the component each time, or just make the wand more expensive to cover the cost?



Johan slips on the chain shirt and holds his breath. After a tense moment he relaxes and tries moving about in it. The chain shirt flexes and moves as easily as his finest cloth shirt. The faint sound of the fine metal links clinking sounds almost like music. He doesnt immediately notice any ill effects.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 21, 2007)

OOC - Next post will be up soon. I bought a house and am replacing the roof on it this week so I haven't had much time online. =/


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2007)

(OOC - The wand would be more expensive. The standard cost for a 1st level spell in an eternal wand, plus 5000gp for the 50 pearls needed. I...guess. But then an eternal wand is more like a wondrous item...I'm not sure how it handles material components. At level 4 I can have Whisper spell swap in Identify...perhaps that would be best. We can't be TOO far from that by now.)


----------



## jkason (Jun 21, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Johan slips on the chain shirt and holds his breath. After a tense moment he relaxes and tries moving about in it. The chain shirt flexes and moves as easily as his finest cloth shirt. The faint sound of the fine metal links clinking sounds almost like music. He doesnt immediately notice any ill effects.




Midian's shoulders relax, and he picks up one of the rings, turning it in the light. "That's a good sign, I'd say. I don't suppose we want to push our luck and try on these rings?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Midian's shoulders relax, and he picks up one of the rings, turning it in the light. "That's a good sign, I'd say. I don't suppose we want to push our luck and try on these rings?"



"My friend, I'm sorry, but I just don't feel that way about you," Johan smirks.  "Perhaps it's best we wait on something like that.  The shirts are one thing, but rings can be a different level of comitment."


----------



## jkason (Jun 24, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "My friend, I'm sorry, but I just don't feel that way about you," Johan smirks.  "Perhaps it's best we wait on something like that.  The shirts are one thing, but rings can be a different level of comitment."




Midian rolls his eyes. "All my girlish dreams of marrying a paladin, crushed before me," he says with considerably sarcasm. "But point taken. We'll see if your shirt slowly turns you into a kobold or something before we trust all these enchantments are benign."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 24, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Midian rolls his eyes. "All my girlish dreams of marrying a paladin, crushed before me," he says with considerably sarcasm. "But point taken. We'll see if your shirt slowly turns you into a kobold or something before we trust all these enchantments are benign."




"A kobold? That would be vast improvement." Seria says with a smile full of honey. "You should consider getting that done."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2007)

Whisper can't help but crack a smile, then gestures. "Let's lock all this up in that chest, then secure it. Best if we don't let on to the crew what we've found so far. I'll tell the captain we're done here."

She looks at the others quizzically. "We -are- done here, yes?"

(you know, it's funny, but I just had this flash that Whisper looks and sounds kind of like Raven from that silly Teen Titans cartoon...grey skin, dour demeanor...my brain is strange when I wake up too early on the weekend)


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2007)

Johan nods, "Indeed, we are for now."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 25, 2007)

'Yes, there isn't much else we can do at this moment until we arrive at the location we got from the map." Seria says in agreement with Whisper.


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian shrugs and nods. "Lock it up, and let's see if we can conceal the chest in some way."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 28, 2007)

Whisper informs the Captain about what they found in the chests. The Captain examines the items and says that normally she would take a percentage of the salvage rights but after seeing what you've found she tells you she's not interested. "Those items were meant for someone important and they will likely be looking for them. I wouldn't want to be caught with them if they catch up." She points at the seal on the chest that held the rings and flasks. "That is a symbol of the Blood of Vol. I'd rather not make enemies of them."

Know. Religion DC15
[SBLOCK]
The Blood of Vol is a cult with a strong presence in Karranth and the Lhazaar Principalities. Their followers are secretive, but it is widely known that they practice blood rituals and have many undead followers. 
[/SBLOCK]

The ship sails onward. The next two weeks pass quickly for you as the ship navigates the treacherous waters of the Straits. You learn a little about how to coil rope, trim sails, and catch fish from the ships crew while you travel. During the afternoon you can sometimes see Traglorn Isle to the south of you. The captain keeps the ship far from shore to avoid the numerous jagged rocks. On the 18th day at sea, a squall blows up and you are forced below decks while the crew fights to keep the ship off the rocks. Luckily, it passes quickly before you are blown onto the rocks. The next morning one of the sailors pulling in the fishing nets calls for your attention. In the nets are some waterlogged chunks of wood. The sailor tells you that it's possible that the storm stirred up some debris from nearby. The Captain slows the ship and begins slowly circling. "We're close to the area marked on your map. We'll continue circling the area and hopefully we'll get lucky." After taking soundings of the bottom, you can tell that the water is nearly 150' deep at this point. Looking over the side, you can see blurry light and dark patches but can't make out many details of the bottom from here.


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2007)

"Well, keeping it away from them is a good thing then," Johan says.

OOC: Johan's KN: Religion check. (1d20+4=23)


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The ship sails onward. The next two weeks pass quickly for you as the ship navigates the treacherous waters of the Straits. You learn a little about how to coil rope, trim sails, and catch fish from the ships crew while you travel.




In between his duties, Midian is often hanging over the side of the railing, communing with his new companion. He spends some time perfecting the right whistle to carry correctly underwater, and later finds a low porthole from which he can hang small loads he eventually coaxes Seeqir to tug for short periods of time. Whether due to their bond or Midian's innate skill, Seeqir seems to take to the training quite well.

[sblock=OOC]Midian uses the "teach trick" component of Handle Animal (both tricks listed have a DC 15):

Teach "Come"=33
Teach "Work"=18[/sblock]



> On the 18th day at sea, a squall blows up and you are forced below decks while the crew fights to keep the ship off the rocks. Luckily, it passes quickly before you are blown onto the rocks. The next morning one of the sailors pulling in the fishing nets calls for your attention. In the nets are some waterlogged chunks of wood. The sailor tells you that it's possible that the storm stirred up some debris from nearby. The Captain slows the ship and begins slowly circling. "We're close to the area marked on your map. We'll continue circling the area and hopefully we'll get lucky."




Midian, struck with an idea, uses the shrill whistle he's trained Seeqir to attend to. Taking some of the wood chunks, he passes them out to the squid, charging him "Friend, we've got a boat to find. More like this on the bottom? Bring it to me."

[sblock=OOC]I'm trying to use the Fetch trick to send Seeqir below. "Seek" specifically called for finding living things, so it seemed to me Fetch was the closest to a Search trick as I could come up with.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have Midian and his companion, Seria watches as he sends the squid on his search. "Wish I had some of your talents, Midian. I never really paid close attention in the classes where animals were involved."


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2007)

"It's not my fault I have a natural animal magnitism.  You could have tried sitting farther away you know," Johan says.


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "It's not my fault I have a natural animal magnitism.  You could have tried sitting farther away you know," Johan says.




Midian rolls his eyes. "And people wonder why I do better with creatures who can't speak," he says, though it's clear he's holding back a chuckle.


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Midian rolls his eyes. "And people wonder why I do better with creatures who can't speak," he says, though it's clear he's holding back a chuckle.



"Careful how you word that my friend.  People might start getting the wrong idea, being a druid and all." Johan suggest before quickly changing the subject.  "How deep is the water here?  Think we have a rope long enough to reach the bottom?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2007)

"I think it's time we broke out those scrolls we paid for," Whisper suggests a bit dryly.

"It should be close enough to find from here, if it's not too deep."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 1, 2007)

"Not too deep? One hundred and fifty feet or so is a lot deeper than I am completely comfortable with." Seria says as she collects herself. "But I guess I should muster up my sense of adventure."


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I think it's time we broke out those scrolls we paid for," Whisper suggests a bit dryly.
> 
> "It should be close enough to find from here, if it's not too deep."




Midian jabs his thumb in the direction of the porthole. "Since those pieces churned up after a storm, I'm mildly concerned they may have drifted considerably from their source. I figured Seeqir can take a look, and if he finds evidence of something near here on the bottom, then we'd use a scroll? Since we don't know if the cargo's going to be difficult to secure, I thought we might want to save them until we absolutely have to. If we're lucky, we can take the diving bell down right on top of our goal."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 3, 2007)

It is late afternoon before Midian's companion returns from the depths. A soft splashing off the starboard side announces his return. You hurry over and lean over the rail to see what is going on. Seeqir hovers in the water a few feet from the hull clutching a brown lump in one tentacle. It hands over the fragment to Midian who holds up a chunk of wood similiar to what was recovered from the nets. Seeqir swims out a ways from the ship and splashes again to indicate a course of direction. The sailors cheer at the sight and get to work bringing the ship about. After two hours travel Seeqir stops leading the ship and begins swimming in circles, indicating that you have arrived.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2007)

(OOC - I hope this works! I found this great pic for Whisper. http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs6/i/2005/040/e/6/Ahsdril__ehl_by_navate.jpg )


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> It is late afternoon before Midian's companion returns from the depths. A soft splashing off the starboard side announces his return. You hurry over and lean over the rail to see what is going on. Seeqir hovers in the water a few feet from the hull clutching a brown lump in one tentacle. It hands over the fragment to Midian who holds up a chunk of wood similiar to what was recovered from the nets. Seeqir swims out a ways from the ship and splashes again to indicate a course of direction. The sailors cheer at the sight and get to work bringing the ship about. After two hours travel Seeqir stops leading the ship and begins swimming in circles, indicating that you have arrived.




Midian smiles as the crew slows the ship, sending his thanks and approval through his connection to Seeqir. "Good that we saved the scrolls," he says to his friends. "I'm not sure I'd have liked slogging this far under the water.

"I suggest we take the diving bell down as far as we can first. Get a feel for things before we use the scrolls."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 3, 2007)

*Seria, human rogue*

"Sounds good to me, Midian."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2007)

Whisper nods. "You know what you're doing out here. We'll follow your lead."


----------



## Bront (Jul 4, 2007)

Johan nods, ready to assist.  He's left his pack and anything easily damaged by water in his room.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 5, 2007)

The crew goes to work removing the rigging holding the diving bell in place. They connect the air pumps to the hoses and slowly swing the derrick off the back of the boat. The bell lowers slowly into the water until it rests on the surface, bobbing with the waves. The sailors lower a rope ladder and help you down into the chilly water where you can swim into the bell. The captain calls down to you to say, "The sun will be nearly down in two hours, so don't stay down too long!" When everyone is in the bell, the sailors begin working the cranks to lower the diving bell. 

The water becomes ever colder the lower you go. For what seems like a long time all you can see below you is the dark blue of the depths. The regular hiss of the air pump working sounds loud in the bell. Finally, you make out lighter patches in the darkness, and soon you can see the sandy sea bottom. The bell stops twenty feet off the bottom. A quick plunge below the water and you can see your goal at last. The dead ship lies on the sea bottom some thirty feet away. It's hull is partially sunk into the sea bottom, tipping the bow up slightly. The shreds of its sails trail like seaweed in the oceans current.


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Whisper nods. "You know what you're doing out here. We'll follow your lead."




Midian blushes. "Well, I'm proabably better in a forest of trees than one of seaweed, but I like to think I remember my marine biology courses at university," he says. 

"Johan has the right idea," he adds, pointing to the pared-down gear on the paladin. "If we get out of the bell, the scrolls can let us breathe, but they don't change most of the other restrictions we'll encounter underwater. It'll be harder to wield a weapon if need be, and arrows won't be good at any kind of distance. Hopefully, we won't have to worry about any of that, but we should be prepared." So saying, Midian takes the healing wand from his backpack and slides it into his belt next to his pouch with mistletoe. He takes one of the scrolls, handing another to Whisper ("Keeping the eggs out of one basket, yes?"), and leaves the third in his room with most of his gear.

[sblock=OOC]Taking Wand, scroll, holly and mistletoe, and Shortspear. Still wearing armor, as well. The rest stays in his room for now.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The bell stops twenty feet off the bottom. A quick plunge below the water and you can see your goal at last. The dead ship lies on the sea bottom some thirty feet away. It's hull is partially sunk into the sea bottom, tipping the bow up slightly. The shreds of its sails trail like seaweed in the oceans current.




Midian holds his shortspear out in front of him and lightly brushes the tip with a piece of mistletoe, mumbling something you can't quite make out. As he lifts the mistletoe, the spearhead begins to glow brightly.

"This should make things easier in the murk," he says. "And it will serve a more important function. This light lasts as long as one of the scrolls once we divide the water breathing among the four of us. If we wait, say, five minutes, then we'll have a decent warning signal: when my spear's light flickers out, we'll have five minutes to get back to the bell before we lose our magical aid."

[sblock=OOC]At least, I think my math's right there. Light is 10 min/level (30 min. for a 3rd level druid). Water Breathing is 2 hours / level split amongst those touched (120/4=30). Scrolls are figured at minimum level, yes? So both spells would have 30 minute effective durations? Or am I figuring that all wrong? Since Midian has no ranks in Spellcraft, I suppose it would be in character for him to need the other spellcasters to school him. [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 5, 2007)

Taking only her leather armor and dagger, Seria lowers herself into the water and shivers slightly. "Much colder than I expected."

As the party reaches the bottom and notices the ship, Seria stares in awe at the sight of a ship resting on the ocean floor instead of on the surface of the water.  She finds it more chilling than the temperature of the water.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2007)

"Good thinking, Midian," Whisper says quietly as she looks out at the sunken ship.

"I don't see any flag or markings...can we be sure this is the right one?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2007)

"Only one way to find out," Johan says, as he swims towards the ship.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 9, 2007)

The chill of the ocean depths seeps into your bones as you begin swimming towards the wreck. The ship is large, easily twice the size of the Stalwart Mariner. As you draw nearer you can see extensive damage. Whether the damage is from a battle or from rotting on the seabed, you cannot say. The seabed around it is littered with debris. It has three masts, and all but the center one have snapped off. One broken mast lies still connected by a tangle of ropes angling down into the mud nearby. Dozens of ropes and pieces of nets drift in the current on the upper deck like a jellyfish's nettles. You are approaching from the port side of the ship, near the bow. There are no large holes in the hull that you can see, but some of the planking has warped and you may be able to squeeze between them one at a time. There are also likely hatches on the upper deck.

Spot DC20
[SBLOCK]
At the far edge of your vision you catch a glimpse of something dark and streamlined cruising past. It is lost in the ever-shifting play of light and shadow but you are convinced that you saw something swim by.
[/SBLOCK]



ooc - I'll have a map for you soon.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 12, 2007)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
I search and searched but I couldn't find a sunken ship graphic that I liked. So I stole the one from Stormwrack and played around with GIMP to add in some sails and ropes =P
It's hard to see, but there is a ladder to the lower deck on the port side of the main mast.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 13, 2007)

A little frightened by the sight of something dark in the water, Seria slowly swims closer to the ship, hoping to get a better look at what it might hide.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2007)

Whisper twists to keep an eye on Midian and his companion and awkwardly tries to stay close to them. She experiments with pronouncing spells as well, just to make sure she can cast them when needed here underwater. Her cloak takes getting used to, swirling around her with every movement, every eddy, like a thing alive. Her clothes as well are flowing and loose...not well suited to an aquatic environment.

_If it wasn't for Johan enjoying it too much, I could just haven taken these things off. And if it wasn't for mortifying Seria, I could change into a male and still take them off. The challenges of travelling with shape-bound people... Hmm. I wonder if there's aquatic races I could emulate. I'll have to research that some time..._

Oblivious to the shadowy shape and Seria's discomfort, Whisper swims as best she can alongside Midian towards the ship.


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Whisper twists to keep an eye on Midian and his companion and awkwardly tries to stay close to them.
> [...]
> 
> Oblivious to the shadowy shape and Seria's discomfort, Whisper swims as best she can alongside Midian towards the ship.




Midian, too, doesn't notice anything, intent as he is on the wreckage. He's concentrating on helping Whisper in her acclimation to the water, vaguely surprised that someone who could change her shape at will had trouble adjusting to any environment. He does, however, feel a vague concern along his link with Seeqir. Not sure of the source of the beast's alertness, he makes a gesture that sets the squid to keep an eye on Whisper as she finds her underwater stability.

Trying to keep central to the group so they might all best benefit from his light, Midian moves with them toward the top hatch of the ship.

[sblock]Midian gave Seeqir the Defend command and set him to watch Whisper for now.

Also: Midian failed his spot check, but Seeqir made it. Not sure if I can assume the squid conveys that knowledge, though or how well? I thought a general unease made sense, given how we've been playing the link up until now?[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2007)

Johan carefully watches as the wet cloth of her pants cling to Seria's shapely bottom as he swims towards the ship.  _'Darn it!  I should have suggested skinny dipping!'_

OOC: Johan's spot check (1d20+2=16)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 16, 2007)

Drawing closer, you can see more details of the ship. You can clearly see the extensive damage from a battle before it's violent descent to the sea floor. Severed grappling hooks still trail from the railing. Numerous crossbow bolts are embedded deep in the wood. In many places the wooden deck is buckled, creating small cracks to the lower decks. Already sea life has begun to stake their claim over the ruined ship. Hundreds of small crabs scurry about the deck, moving away from your light as you pass. The sound of their snapping claws sounds like popcorn continuously popping. A few starfish and sea urchins are crawling over the hull in search of food. The deck is mostly clear of large objects. Most of them were likely swept over the sides while the ship sank. The ropes on the deck curl and twist in the currents disturbingly akin to Midian's octopus companion. You can see a hatch and some stairs leading down inside the ship near the mast. The corner of a larger cargo hatch is visible beneath a pile of fallen sails and rope.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Midian - General unease is a good sensation for your pet for the empathic link.

All - There are three ways that you've seen so far to enter the ship. The narrow crack in the hull you can squeeze through, the hatch with the stairs, or clearing the deck and using the cargo hatch.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 17, 2007)

Pointing to the crack in the hull, Seria turns to the others. "That looks like our way in. Seems as good as any other."


----------



## jkason (Jul 17, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Pointing to the crack in the hull, Seria turns to the others. "That looks like our way in. Seems as good as any other."




Midian points toward the open hatch. "If we have to squeeze in that crack, we may have to squeeze out, as well, which won't be fast. If the hatch is unlocked, maybe we should try that, instead."

[sblock=OOC]Midian's easy going enough that if everyone else wants to go via the crack in the hull, he's game, too. No need for prolonged debate on the subject.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2007)

Johan nods, "I think the Hatch is a better idea too.  Shouldn't be too hard to move things around to get in."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2007)

Whisper nods. "Keep your f...your companion just outside for now. It can warn us if anything else approaches the hatch while we're inside."

By reflex, she checks the state of her own familiar, perched far above on the mast of the ship they dove from. She'd left it instructions to warn her if the ship started to move, or if anyone on the deck had weapons ready.


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Whisper nods. "Keep your f...your companion just outside for now. It can warn us if anything else approaches the hatch while we're inside."




Midian nods, and as the group approaches the hatch, he indicates to Seeqir that the squid should stay outside the ship for the moment.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 21, 2007)

Together you swim across the deck to the stairs near the main mast. Seeqir takes up position near the mast and quickly changes his coloration to blend in with the deck. His trailing tentacles closely resembling the ropes floating in the current. The hatch blocking the stairs is closed and jammed shut, but after a few forceful tugs from Johan it springs open. A cloud of escaping bubbles fizzes past you. Once the water clears you can see a hallway at the bottom. Watertight kegs bob against the ceiling, the air trapped inside keeping them aloft. After descending the stairs cautiously, you can see that the hallway runs along the center of this level of the ship. The water is murky, reducing your visibility. Flickers at the edge of your vision indicate the presence of small fish who scatter from your light. Your passage disturbs the kegs, causing them to bump against the wooden ceiling. The sound is loud to your ears after the relative quiet outside. You can see two doorways towards the bow, and another towards the stern. The hallway continues past the doors in both directions. 

Whisper
[SBLOCK]
Your empathic link with your companion gives you the feeling of contentment. So far nothing has disturbed it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2007)

Johan will clear a few barels out by letting them out the hatch to float the to surface.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2007)

Whisper tries to stop Johan before he can finish!

"Johan, wait! Don't do that."

She pats a barrel.

"You see obstacles. I see opportunities. Leave them here for now."


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2007)

"I see noise makers, and a way to mark to let them know we're still down here and ok," Johan says, having only launched a few.  "See?  Little more room to move."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2007)

"Fine, fine...but I was thinking we might attach them to whatever we find down here with ropes, and let them help us bring it to the surface. Hopefully there's enough left for that..."

She shrugs.

"We'll make it work."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 22, 2007)

"Leave it to a man to make for more work!" Seria says as she continues to swim with the others. "Do we go to the cargo hold first? Or do we search out the captian's quarters?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Leave it to a man to make for more work!" Seria says as she continues to swim with the others. "Do we go to the cargo hold first? Or do we search out the captian's quarters?"




"I say the hold," Midian pipes up. "I think our employer's more interested in getting the property back, and with finding out how it was lost after. Let's make sure there's something to recover first."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

"Agreed," Whisper says crisply. "And no rushing ahead if and when we find anything. The hold had the provisions as well, which could have attracted dangerous creatures. Not to mention the cargo may have had traps on the crates, to discourage overly curious crew from getting into it."

"Lead on, Johan."


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2007)

"I'd offer ladies first, but in this case, it would not be polite," Johan says, as she heads first towards the hold.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 26, 2007)

You make your way single file through the murky water towards the bow. You see two doorways on either side of you, one to the port and one to the starboard. The doors are closed and the frames are badly warped. You think it may take some effort to force them open. Straight ahead you can see another closed door at the end of the hall. It is wider than these doors and has a railing on either side.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 26, 2007)

"Should we search these rooms before heading further down?" Seria says as she examines the two closest doors. "Though they look jammed, the last thing I want to do is be further down in the ship and have to worry about fighting some creature on our way out."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

"The jammed doors will make it hard for any creature to get out as well as for us to get in. They'd have to bash their way through...which is noisy enough and difficult enough that we'd have time to react."

Whisper shrugs then, "But I've no objection to checking them, as long as we don't take TOO much time. This spell won't last forever..."


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2007)

"Check the rooms, I'll prep the door," Johan says.

Johan will check for weak spots in the door, see if he can't find a makeshift battering ram, or perhaps loosten the door a bit.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 30, 2007)

Johan sets to work on one of the doors in the hallway. By bracing himself against one of the walls and kicking with his feet he is able to pop the starboard door free of the frame. The movement of the door stirs up debris from the floor, causing particles to swirl through the air inside the room. Peering inside, you see a galley. Pots and pans lie scattered across the floor. An over turned stove lies in the middle of the room. There are also several crates and some rotting burlap sacks here.

Turning around, Johan forces open the port-side door. The swirling water disturbs something large and pale in the water. It bobs towards the door and to your horror you see a rotted human body. The waterlogged skin is tattered from nibbling fish. Small crabs scurry across the body, disappearing into holes in the flesh. Beyond the body you can see that the room is long, but narrow. It runs another 15' towards the bow and the stern. You can see numerous bunks, footlockers, and the pale forms of other bodies in the room.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 30, 2007)

*Seria, human rogue*

"Whatever happened to this boat must have happened quick. It almost appears like no alarm was raised, or if an alarm was raised the ship sank fast."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2007)

Whisper shudders at the sight of the thing. She'd seen dead bodies before, but in the water it seemed much worse. The way it moved in the microcurrents made it seem less dead somehow. And the little particles breaking off it, making a thin fog in the sea around it like an aura of rot.

"Close the door...I don't want to...to breathe that thing," she says, backing away.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2007)

"Or perhaps they were stuck in there," Johan says, shuddering at the thought.


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Or perhaps they were stuck in there," Johan says, shuddering at the thought.




Midian covers his mouth as if to ward off a smell, though such things don't carry in the water the same as in the air above. 

"I may get some information from the local fauna, but however they died, they're clearly beyond our help now," the druid says gravely. "We should move on to the cargo hold."


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2007)

OOC: FYI, I'll be gone Friday over the weekend for an aniversery trip (1st)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2007)

Whisper nods and gestures farther down the corridor.

"One door left that way..."


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 2, 2007)

With a nod, Seria swims behind the others.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 3, 2007)

The doors at the end of the hall open more easily than the other two. Another set of wide stairs leads downward into darkness. Holding the light up you can see a landing several feet below you. Descending the stairs, you can see that you are in another wide hallway. There are another two doors to the starboard side, one to the port, and at the end of the hall you can glimpse the dim outline of double doors. The port side door is standing open, partially broken off the hinges. The two starboard doors are both shut tight.


----------



## jkason (Aug 3, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The doors at the end of the hall open more easily than the other two. Another set of wide stairs leads downward into darkness. Holding the light up you can see a landing several feet below you. Descending the stairs, you can see that you are in another wide hallway. There are another two doors to the starboard side, one to the port, and at the end of the hall you can glimpse the dim outline of double doors. The port side door is standing open, partially broken off the hinges. The two starboard doors are both shut tight.




Midian eyes the port door cautiously. He looks back to the others, signaling that they should proceed with caution. When he's conveyed this, he moves to look into the port room, shortspear at the ready.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

Whisper stays beside him, ready to back him up if need be. Still...

"Seria," she suggests, "Keep an eye behind us. We're far enough in that something from inside the ship might come up and bypass Midian's friend."


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 4, 2007)

With a nod, Seria keeps careful watch behind as she tightens her grip on her dagger.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 6, 2007)

Midian moves carefully to the open door and risks a look inside. The room is dark but with a preternatural sense, he can feel a presence in the room. Thrusting the light ahead of him he reveals a large room. This area looks like a mess hall, with numerous ruined tables and chairs scattered about. Amid the wreckage is a long, serpentine body terminating in a fanged head that swivels to face you. It is a massive moray eel, easily 10 feet long. Its gaping mouth opens and closes as it forces water over its gills revealing rows of needle sharp teeth. The eel seems focused on your light, it's head tracking the slightest movement.


----------



## jkason (Aug 6, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Midian moves carefully to the open door and risks a look inside. The room is dark but with a preternatural sense, he can feel a presence in the room. Thrusting the light ahead of him he reveals a large room. This area looks like a mess hall, with numerous ruined tables and chairs scattered about. Amid the wreckage is a long, serpentine body terminating in a fanged head that swivels to face you. It is a massive moray eel, easily 10 feet long. Its gaping mouth opens and closes as it forces water over its gills revealing rows of needle sharp teeth. The eel seems focused on your light, it's head tracking the slightest movement.




Midian holds his position, and keeps the light steady and his voice pitched low. Trying not to think of those fangs, he lets his own body relax, his head weaving slightly as he speaks.

"Nothing to fear here, friend," he says. "We aren't hunting the same thing. No competition to be had, no need to be territorial."

[sblock=OOC]Wild Empathy +5. Also, Midian wants to try to recall whatever he knows about this kind of eel (Know: Nature +8). He doesn't want to make the same mistake he did with those crabs, and try to cast a soothing spell on something it can't effect, for example.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 8, 2007)

The eel remains stretched out across the wreckage, unmoved by Midian's efforts to influence it. It raises more of its length up to assume a dominant stance, clearly willing to protect its territory from interlopers.

Midian
[SBLOCK]
My bad rolling: Midian Wild Empathy (1d20+5=10)

Midian Know: Nature +8 (1d20+8=22)
You can recall several important facts about this species. Eels have small eyes, but a highly sensitive sense of smell. Their skin is covered with a protective mucus layer that is toxic to some species. Their bite is fierce and they latch onto their prey when they strike. They normally flee from danger but can be aggressive if cornered.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2007)

"That doesn't look promising," Whisper...whispers from behind Midian.

"Can't you tell it to go away?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 9, 2007)

Happy to be the one watching the rear, Seria's knuckles turn white as the grip on her dagger tightens even more.


----------



## jkason (Aug 9, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "That doesn't look promising," Whisper...whispers from behind Midian.
> 
> "Can't you tell it to go away?"




Midian inches backward as he whispers, "Sure I can, but if it could leave without going through us, I think it would have, already. I know something about this species, and they're more likely to run than fight. Unless, of course, they're cornered. 

"I'd say we should just close the door and be on our way, but the hinges are torn off. But since he likes my spearlight so much..."

Midian reaches into his pocket to pull out some mistletoe. Making sure to keep his movements easy and non-threatening, he passes the mistletoe through the light on the spear as he invokes the spell a second time. As the berries leave the spearlight, they themselves are glowing. 

Waving the berries to keep the eel's attention, he slowly reaches his spear behind his back to conceal its glow, then he throws the glowing mistletoe into the cabin, hoping the internal currents will keep it moving and the eel distracted as he and his fellows move down the corridoor.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 12, 2007)

The glowing berry arcs across the room towards the far corner. The eel immediately rises from the pile and swims after it to investigate. When it lands, the eel hovers over it, slowly undulating to keep its position. It stares intently at the light.
As the glowing berry sailed across the room, you caught a glimpse of something metallic glittering amid the wreckage it was laying across.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2007)

"Maybe Seria could sneak past it while it's distracted," Whisper muses. "The rest of us could be ready to attack if it looks like it notices her."


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Maybe Seria could sneak past it while it's distracted," Whisper muses. "The rest of us could be ready to attack if it looks like it notices her."




Midian raises an eyebrow, turning to look to Seria. "If we just move on now, it's possible the eel will have suffled off by the time we return, or be in a position to flee as it isn't now, so we wouldn't have to worry about cornering it and triggering defensive behavior," he offers. "But we need to decide now; it's not going to care about that berry much longer if a current doesn't pick it up."

EDIT: OOC: ooh! I just saw that Whisper knows Mage Hand. I think we might be able to have a game of Follow the Bouncing Berry for the eel if we decide we want to look at whatever's shining.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 13, 2007)

"I have no problems sneaking by it if that berry will indeed keep it distracted." Seria says as she eyes the eel.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2007)

"I can make it move, magically," Whisper offers. "That should make it more interesting."


----------



## jkason (Aug 16, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I can make it move, magically," Whisper offers. "That should make it more interesting."




Midian nods. "All right then. Let's see what's so shiny in there. I'll keep the light from my shortspear subdued behind my back so the berry Whisper's moving will be more prominant."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 18, 2007)

Moving to either side of the corridor, you try to make yourself as inconspicuous as possible. Whisper Stands to one side of the doorway and works her magic. The berry floats up from the floor and moves towards the doorway. The eel snaps the front half of its body up in surprise. It hesitates for a moment before undulating slowly after the berry. When it enters the hallway Whisper moves the berry quickly to the far end of the hallway. The eel moves swiftly after it, barely glancing at the people in the hallway. Whisper moves the berry to the level above you, then casts it off the edge of the ship. The eel pursues it intently, vanishing into the dark water.
Once the room is clear, Seria slips inside and begins moving debris. Amid the ruined table she discovers several heavy silver tankards, bowls, and silverware. She uncovers 3 tankards, 3 bowls, and 3 sets of silverware.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2007)

(OOC - Gragh, missed Midian's update. Sorry about that. My access to Enworld's been really loopy lately.)

Whisper returns a minute later and sounds rather pleased with herself when she says, "Our long, squirmy friend is on a trip into the deeps. As long as it doesn't return when the berry stops moving, we should be fine. What did we find?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 20, 2007)

"Well let's hope that doesn't happen," Seria says with a smile as Whisper gets back. "It appears we've found some table settings. I've got three bowls, three tankards, and three sets of silverware. Let's get moving and try and find what we've come for."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

Whisper nods.

"Running out of doors. Lets move on. We'll find it eventually. Just hopefully not TOO eventually. Spells won't last forever."

She drifts out towards the next door, making room for Johan and Midian to get past and start bashing.


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Whisper nods.
> 
> "Running out of doors. Lets move on. We'll find it eventually. Just hopefully not TOO eventually. Spells won't last forever."
> 
> She drifts out towards the next door, making room for Johan and Midian to get past and start bashing.




Midian points down the hall. "I'm thinking the double doors down that way look most likely to be the cargo hold. We can hit these other, shut doors on the way back if need be. I don't expect anyone like our last friend there will be turning handles to come up behind us."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 24, 2007)

Passing by the other two closed doors, you approach the large double doors at the end of the hallway. Johan sets his shoulder to them and manages to force them open. Your light illuminates a large room filled with crates, rotting sacks, and debris. Some of the crates are slightly buoyant from air trapped inside so they float at about chest level. The floor is dotted with burlap sacks that have broken open. Numerous sea stars, crabs, and sea slugs crawl amid the contents feasting off the bounty. From where you stand you cannot see the far end of the room.


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Passing by the other two closed doors, you approach the large double doors at the end of the hallway. Johan sets his shoulder to them and manages to force them open. Your light illuminates a large room filled with crates, rotting sacks, and debris. Some of the crates are slightly buoyant from air trapped inside so they float at about chest level. The floor is dotted with burlap sacks that have broken open. Numerous sea stars, crabs, and sea slugs crawl amid the contents feasting off the bounty. From where you stand you cannot see the far end of the room.




"Looks like this is it," he says. "I don't suppose we'll be lucky and they'll have simply labelled the shards, hmm? If we don't notice them with a quick sweep, I can see if the attendees at the new buffet--" here he indicates the sea life feeding on the cargo--"noticed anything crystalline and inedible."

[sblock=OOC]He'll use his Speak with Animals spell to ask the fish etc. if they saw the shards if the group finds nothing on a simple search[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2007)

"Do they radiate magic?  Might be a clue if one of you wants to check," Johan suggests.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 25, 2007)

"Either way, they must be in here somewhere," Seria says as she swims over to one of the crates and tries to open it.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2007)

Whisper nods at Midian. "Good idea. I'll see if I can tell..."

She casts her detection cantrip and starts slowly moving in the hold, turning in place to sweep her senses around.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 28, 2007)

While Seria begins to search the nearest crates assisted by Whisper examining the area for any magical auras, Midian searches for some sea life intelligent enough to commune with, all the while Johan hovers nearby keeping a watchful eye out. The movement of the party disturbs the various floating crates which bump against one another with soft thuds. As Seria cracks open the crates they sink in a rush of bubbles as the air gushes out of them. With the bubbles float wads of clothing and bits of packing straw. The next nearest crate holds a collection of carefully tied sacks, now water logged, that seemed to contain herbs, bones, and powder. Their value is unknown but would have to be dried out to be worth anything. You continue moving crates aside until you can glimpse the starboard side of the hold where a pile of crates broke free of their tie downs and scattered across the floor. Something pale reflects your light from beneath the pile.

Meanwhile, Midian finally corners a small fish and uses his spell to communicate with it. 
Midian
[SBLOCK]
The fish indicates that it hasn't seen anything like what you are searching for. It was drawn by the smell of food in the water and has been feasting on the bits of debris in the water. It indicates that the best feeding grounds are at the opposite end of the hold towards the stern.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Midian finally corners a small fish and uses his spell to communicate with it.
> Midian
> [SBLOCK]
> The fish indicates that it hasn't seen anything like what you are searching for. It was drawn by the smell of food in the water and has been feasting on the bits of debris in the water. It indicates that the best feeding grounds are at the opposite end of the hold towards the stern.
> [/SBLOCK]




"I don't suppose you saw or heard anything about who or what brought the ship down?" he asks idly of the fish as he looks to the others.

"We should probably concentrate on the front. The fish say the stern is mostly foodstuffs," Midian says, looking about for promising crates near the front of the hold.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2007)

"No magic yet," Whisper reports. "But dragonshards wouldn't necessarily register as magical unless they had spells on them, or were part of something magical..."

She continues scanning the front of the ship until it's been swept...then says, "Wait, was it the FISH that said the aft was mostly food? You do realize that to a fish, people are food. They may have equipment too."


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She continues scanning the front of the ship until it's been swept...then says, "Wait, was it the FISH that said the aft was mostly food? You do realize that to a fish, people are food. They may have equipment too."




Midian blushes visibly. 

"I've gotten a little people-centric for a druid, I guess," he admits sheepishly, turning and moving back to the area the fish indicated had the most foodstuffs, hoping Whisper might still be wrong; he has no desire to find more bodies on this search...


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 29, 2007)

"Don't worry Midian,I wouldn't have thought of it myself anyways. Marine life was never a specialty of mine." Seria says as she continues her searching.


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2007)

"Someone should head back there to check it out.  I can go and check for bodies at least.  Never was good at searching," Johan says.

Johan will make his way towards the back, checking for bodies.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 31, 2007)

Johan and Midian move towards the back of the hold while Whisper and Seria continue to break open the crates  and examine them for anything of value. A few contain trade goods such as lanterns, hammers, jugs, and paper. Others contain ship stores like sail cloth, rope, block and tackle, and pitch for sealing the hull. Towards the port side you spot the crack in the hull you saw from the outside. Moving away from it, towards the starboard side, you get a better look at the collapsed pile of boxes. One of the crates is cracked open from the impact of the fall. A few bent metal sword blades protrude from it. The pale object you glimpsed earlier is easier to make out as you get closer. It is a human hand, picked down to the bone by the scavengers. It protrudes out from beneath a pile of debris where the poor soul was caught in the collapse.
At the far end of the hold, Johan and Midian wend their way through the boxes of cargo until they can see a door set at the far end. Approaching closer, they see that the door is banded in iron and is still sealed. There are two large metal locks at the top and bottom of the door. There is a crack in the wall nearby just large enough for a fish to swim through.

Midian 
[SBLOCK]
Through you empathic link you get a feeling of unease from Seeqir. It lasts only a minute and then passes.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2007)

"Well, here's the feeding ground."

Johan looks at the locks to see how sturdy they still are.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 1, 2007)

Johan
You're no expert, but you think the locks are twin deadbolts. They slide into the frame around the door at the top and bottom.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2007)

Whisper continues as she has been, recasting Detect Magic as necessary to keep the scan going as she opens crates. For now, it seems, she hasn't got anything more to say.


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2007)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Johan
> You're no expert, but you think the locks are twin deadbolts. They slide into the frame around the door at the top and bottom.



OOC: Rusty?  Good contidion?  Trying to figure out if it looks like brute force might be easier than other methods of removing them.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 2, 2007)

OOC - They're starting to show a bit of wear, but they haven't been underwater long enough to accumulate much rust.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

(psst...the locks might be secure, but the wood -around- them is probably waterlogged and soft. )


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 3, 2007)

Seeing Johan eye the door and its quality, Seria swims over to him. "You want me to see if I can pick those locks, or you want to show off your muscles like you were known to do during physical courses back at school?" With a smile she continues. "But I don't think Whisper and I will swoon like the freshman girls did last term."


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2007)

"I'll give it a try, just watch for debris."

Johan rams against the door way to try to get through.


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> At the far end of the hold, Johan and Midian wend their way through the boxes of cargo until they can see a door set at the far end. Approaching closer, they see that the door is banded in iron and is still sealed. There are two large metal locks at the top and bottom of the door. There is a crack in the wall nearby just large enough for a fish to swim through.
> 
> Midian
> [SBLOCK]
> ...




Midian tries to catch the attention of the fish in the "feeding ground," hoping his spell is still effective.

"Have any of you been through the door? Do you know what's on the other side?"

While waiting for an answer, Midian's attention seems to turn inward. When he looks to his companions again, he says, "Something set Seeqir on edge. Could just be a passing shark, but we should be careful. If whatever brought this ship down was aquatic, it might still be lurking about."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 5, 2007)

Whisper's detect magic spell finally picks up an aura while searching one of the crates. Packed carefully in thick cloth she finds four odd looking flasks. All four are dark red in color and taper down to a sharp point like a needle. Whisper recognizes the flasks as being similar to those she found on the assassin at the inn. Though these are shaped and colored differently, it is the same general design.
Exploring farther, she also picks up a faint magical aura coming from the collapsed debris off to the side. Moving closer, she can see it comes from a small silver band around the hands ring finger. 

Meanwhile across the room, Johan lines himself up with the door frame and throws himself forward. Despite the slowing effect of the water, he strikes the door with impressive force, breaking the frame and flinging the door inward. The dull crack of splintering wood echoes throughout the hold. The movement of the door has stirred up the bottom in the room, putting more silt into the water and reducing visibility. Peering through the murk, Johan can see that the room is about 10' wide and at least 10' deep, though he cannot see the back wall from here. Sitting on the floor in front of him however is a large, iron bound chest. Thick chains run through eye hooks on the floor and over the chest, securing it in place. Similar to the door, this chest has two locks on either side of the lid. On either side of you against the walls are racks for holding weapons. Most of the slots are empty. You can see more dim forms farther into the room. 

Midian
[SBLOCK]
The fish just indicate that the food was down that way through the crack, but its mind is too simple to describe much more than that.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2007)

"Interesting," Whisper muses as she collects the objects with auras. "The potions our attackers had were in similar containers. It could just be coincidence...but it's worth looking into."

Hearing the door being burst open, and satisfied that there's not much more she can do where she is, Whisper then makes her way over to Johan and Midian to help search the newly opened compartment.


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> On either side of you against the walls are racks for holding weapons. Most of the slots are empty. You can see more dim forms farther into the room.
> 
> Midian
> [SBLOCK]
> ...




Midian holds his glowing spear ready. "The fish said this was the way to the food," he whispers. "I'm hoping that means those are only more unfortunate crewmen, but let's not assume, yes?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 5, 2007)

Seeing the chest over Johan shoulder, Seria smiles. "I think that will take a little more finesse than you are used to. Once we determine the room is clear and safe, I can set to work on the locks."


----------



## Bront (Sep 6, 2007)

"Soft hands and a gentile touch can work wonders, but in this particular case, you're the expert."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 7, 2007)

Whisper
[SBLOCK]
You pick up a magical aura from the direction of the chest as you approach...
[/SBLOCK]

While Seria moves towards the box, Johan feels a sudden chill run down his spine. Peering into the gloom at the far end of the room he realizes something is moving. The dim shape resolves itself into a humanoid body shuffling slowly forward. As it comes closer you see a horrid sight. The remains of a man, dressed in leather armor, moves towards you. Its long hair trails behind him like seaweed. Its skin is a bloodless white and tattered from the feeding of small fish and crabs. Its mouth gapes open as it spots you!
Behind it, additional shapes move in the darkness...



Initiatives!


Map
[SBLOCK]

```
||
   |  |
  |____|
 | |= | |
 | |= | |
 |_|^ | |
 | |  H |
 | |  | |
 | H  H |
 | |  | |
 | |  | |
 |__HH__|
 |X     |
 | X    |
 |X   X |
 |     X|
 | XMw X|
 |___H__|
 | OSJ  |
 |    Z |
 |  Z   |
  |    |
   |  |
    ||

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper

Z : Zombie


H : Doors
X : Crates
= : stairs up
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2007)

Johan's Initiaitive (1d20+1=15)

Johan draws his longsword and steps forward, dawing forth a smithing strike on one of the zombies.   

OOC: Johan's Smite Attack (1d20+6+2=15, 1d8+2+3=7) + Johan's Action Die (1d6=5) on the far Zombie


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

Init: 11  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1249544

Whisper incants and sends a pair of bright shards of force spiraling through the water, each leaving a little bubbly vortex swirling in its wake. They swerve out to miss Johan, then reconverge to strike the zombie he's attacking.

Magic Missile damage: 6  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1249560


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 8, 2007)

Seria's Initiative: 20 

At the first sign of danger, Seria draws her dagger and puts her back up against the wall and waits for one of the horrid creatures to try and attack her.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 12, 2007)

Johan quickly moves in and strikes one of the undead, intercepting it before it can move in on Seria. Immediately after his attack, Whispers missiles strike the same zombie, causing small explosions of waterlogged flesh. Bits of the rotted flesh tear loose and now float freely in the water. Midian moves up closer to the doorway and prepares to dart in to heal the wounded. 
Both of the undead turn to attack Johan. The one he struck is not coordinated enough to return the attack, but the first one behind him finds an opening and bites down hard on his shoulder. It tears into his shoulder before Johan shakes it off. Blood begins mixing with the water around him.


[SBLOCK]

```
Seria - Ready vs attack 
Johan - attack - 7dmg to Z1
Whisper - attack MM - 6dmg to Z1
Midian - Readying an action
Zombies - Attack - 6dmg to Johan




    ||
   |  |
  |____|
 | |= | |
 | |= | |
 |_|^ | |
 | |  H |
 | |  | |
 | H  H |
 | |  | |
 | |  | |
 |__HH__|
 |X     |
 | X    |
 |X   X |
 |     X|
 | XMw X|
 |___H__|
 | OS   |
 |   JZ |
 |  [COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR]   |
  |    |
   |  |
    ||

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper

Z : Zombie


H : Doors
X : Crates
= : stairs up
```

Midian Init (1d20+2=7)
Zombies Init (1d20-1=0)
Zombies attack (1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=21)
Zombies dmg (1d6+1=6)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Johan quickly moves in and strikes one of the undead, intercepting it before it can move in on Seria. Immediately after his attack, Whispers missiles strike the same zombie, causing small explosions of waterlogged flesh. Bits of the rotted flesh tear loose and now float freely in the water. Midian moves up closer to the doorway and prepares to dart in to heal the wounded.
> Both of the undead turn to attack Johan. The one he struck is not coordinated enough to return the attack, but the first one behind him finds an opening and bites down hard on his shoulder. It tears into his shoulder before Johan shakes it off. Blood begins mixing with the water around him.




Midian finds his mind flashing back to the terrible undead attack on the airship during his first, failed mission. He worries at the blood in the water and what it might attract, but his own frenzy at the presence of more undead gets the better of him. Moving in with his glowing shortspear, Midian stabs at the zombie on Johan's side.

[sblock=OOC]Well, hell. Best attack roll I've had in ages, and the damage is pitiful: Attack = 21, Damage = 2[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 12, 2007)

Stepping forward, Seria strike forth with her dagger in hopes that Johan can focus on the non-injured undead.


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2007)

Johan attacks again (1d20+6=15, 1d8+2=9), hoping to down one of the zombies.

OOC: he'll focus on the injured one till it's down.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 18, 2007)

Seria steps forward and slashes at the injured zombie with her dagger, but the water slows her arm and she fails to connect. Johan follows through with a powerful chop that shears off the zombies head and right shoulder. The body parts spin slowly through the water before they begin to settle. Whisper focuses on the uninjured zombie and sends another powerful volley of missiles at it. The bolts of magic decimate the creatures chest, leaving gaping holes. Midian steps into the doorway and jabs the undead with his spear. The head of the spear passes completely through the stomach of the creature. It doesn't seem to slow it down as it begins to work its way up the shaft towards him. Midian yanks his spear free before the creature gets any closer. The undead stumbles forward when the spear pulls free and latches onto Midians arm. It bites down hard and pulls away with a bloody chunk of his forearm.

[SBLOCK]

```
||
   |  |
  |____|
 | |= | |
 | |= | |
 |_|^ | |
 | |  H |
 | |  | |
 | H  H |
 | |  | |
 | |  | |
 |__HH__|
 |X     |
 | X    |
 |X   X |
 |     X|
 | X W X|
 |___H__|
 | O M  |
 |  SJ[COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR] |
 |      |
  |    |
   |  |
    ||

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper

Z : Zombie


H : Doors
X : Crates
= : stairs up
```

Seria - Miss
Johan - attack - 9dmg z1
Whisper - attack MM - 9dmg z2
Midian - attack - no damage, DR
Zombies - attack - 3dmg to Midian


Seria dagger r2 (1d20+2=10, 1d4=1)
Whisper MM r2 (2d4+2=9)
Zombie r2 (1d20+2=16, 1d6+1=3)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2007)

Cursing, Whisper glances back over her shoulder, feeling a bit exposed, then prepares to launch another volley of magic bolts at the zombie if Johan doesn't succeed in destroying it with his next stroke.

"Seria! Midian! Get some distance! Your weapons won't help much against these things!"


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Cursing, Whisper glances back over her shoulder, feeling a bit exposed, then prepares to launch another volley of magic bolts at the zombie if Johan doesn't succeed in destroying it with his next stroke.
> 
> "Seria! Midian! Get some distance! Your weapons won't help much against these things!"




Midian cries out as the zombie takes part of his flesh. He swims backward, grunting, "I'm starting to get that idea."

[sblock=OOC]Withdraw.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 20, 2007)

Wishing she were a more competent combatant, Seria regrets not paying closer attention to those classes as she backs away from battle.


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2007)

Johan swings at the other zombie. (1d20+6=9, 1d8+2=7) but is inefectual.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 21, 2007)

Seria backstrokes through the water away from the zombie. Johan takes another swing, but misses when the zombie lurches forward. Seeing him miss, Whisper fires another volley that decimates the corpse, nearly blowing it to pieces. Midian retreats past Whisper with one hand clutching his injured forearm. The zombie turns back to Johan and grabs hold of his arm, pulling him in closer before it bites down on his exposed neck. You feel a terrible pain as the zombie ravages your flesh with its rotting teeth. 



[SBLOCK]

```
||
   |  |
  |____|
 | |= | |
 | |= | |
 |_|^ | |
 | |  H |
 | |  | |
 | H  H |
 | |  | |
 | |  | |
 |__HH__|
 |X     |
 | X    |
 |X   X |
 |     X|
 | XMW X|
 |___H__|
 | O    |
 | S J[COLOR=Red]Z[/COLOR] |
 |      |
  |    |
   |  |
    ||

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper

Z : Zombie


H : Doors
X : Crates
= : stairs up
```

Seria - Withdraw
Johan - attack - miss
Whisper - attack MM - 6dmg z2
Midian - Withdraw
Zombies - attack - 7dmg to Johan


Johan is down 13hps, Midian down 3hps


Yikes, almost a crit
Zombie r3 (1d20+2=21, 1d6+1=7)
Whisper Magic Missile (2d4+2=6)

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2007)

Johan takes another mighty swing (1d20+6=15, 1d8+2=8) (action die for Johan (1d6=5)) and strikes the zombie.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2007)

Bubbles leak from Whisper's mouth, shaped by residual magic into strange twining symbols in the water before they hit the ceiling and shatter. She swipes her hand, and another pair of blue missiles whine through the brine to strike the zombie Johan is fighting, leaving little evaporating vortexes in their wakes.

(magic missile! Hee. It's kind of nice not having to roll attacks. )


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 22, 2007)

Johans sword severs the undead sailor in half. The bits of body parts float in the water, making you regret slightly the water breathing spell that is still in effect. Things seem quiet, no further shapes emerge from the darkness. Further exploration of the space reveals that the room is another 15' deep. The walls are lined with weapon racks, nearly all of them empty. A single guirsame, a damaged quiver spilling arrows out, and a throwing spear still remain. Barely visible above you is the outline of a trapdoor. The chest still remains, chained to the floor.


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2007)

Johan waves away the muck and sheaths his sword, "Remind me to wash everything when we get back to the surface."

OOC: I believe that's 3 APs I've spent, maybe only 2 though.  We shouldn't be 3rd level forever though.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2007)

(mew...4rth level means 2nd level spell! *shivers uncontrollably*)

Whisper edges closer, waving her own hand to clear the murk. "Midian, can you do something about Johan's wound? Best if we keep the fresh blood out of the water as much as possible I think..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2007)

"I'll take care of it," Johan says, as he lays his hands on himself, and a soft glow encompases the wound, and it heals.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 24, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Johan waves away the muck and sheaths his sword, "Remind me to wash everything when we get back to the surface."
> 
> OOC: I believe that's 3 APs I've spent, maybe only 2 though.  We shouldn't be 3rd level forever though.






OOC - Aye, I was planning on having you advance to 4th when/if you make it back to the surface


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> (mew...4rth level means 2nd level spell! *shivers uncontrollably*)
> 
> Whisper edges closer, waving her own hand to clear the murk. "Midian, can you do something about Johan's wound? Best if we keep the fresh blood out of the water as much as possible I think..."




Midian, tears some of his shirt to make a makeshift bandage for his own zombie bite, saying "I'd agree. And salt water doesn't do anything for making these bites sting less."



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "I'll take care of it," Johan says, as he lays his hands on himself, and a soft glow encompases the wound, and it heals.




Midian smiles. "Coming right along with those god-gifts, Sir Johan," he says.

He looks up to the trap door, biting his lip, then shakes his head. "Let's deal with this chest before we move onto a new room."


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 24, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> He looks up to the trap door, biting his lip, then shakes his head. "Let's deal with this chest before we move onto a new room."




Before Midian can finish the statement, Seria is already over at the chest checking it carefully for any odd mechanisms or latches that might signify a trap.

If all is clear she will do whatever she can to unlock the chest and examine its contents.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2007)

"Careful," Whisper admonishes, keeping some distance between her and the chest.

"I sensed magic coming from that before the fight."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 25, 2007)

Seria looks over the chest for a moment before beginning to fiddle with the locks. It takes her nearly two minutes before she is able to open both locks and remove the chains. Grasping the lid, she starts to lift it when suddenly tendrils of darkness emerge from the gap. They strike her arms once and vanish. Seria starts to leap back but then stiffens and topples over. The water around her darkens and you can taste something foul. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Seria Search (1d20+11=19)

8 attempts to open the two locks

Seria Fortitude (1d20+1=11)
[/SBLOCK]

Seria
[SBLOCK]
The tendrils were cold, and when they touched you pain shot through your body. When they vanished you felt numb all over and now you find yourself unable to move or speak.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

"_Shavrath_," Whisper curses. "Everyone stay PUT for a moment!"

She casts Detect Magic and surveys the chest, the water around it, and Seria.


----------



## jkason (Sep 25, 2007)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Seria looks over the chest for a moment before beginning to fiddle with the locks. It takes her nearly two minutes before she is able to open both locks and remove the chains. Grasping the lid, she starts to lift it when suddenly tendrils of darkness emerge from the gap. They strike her arms once and vanish. Seria starts to leap back but then stiffens and topples over. The water around her darkens and you can taste something foul.




Midian follows Whisper's command, unsure if what he saw was actual darkness or a dark creature. He rifles through his mind trying to think of paralytic aquatics as he waits to hear from their sorcerer.

[sblock=OOC]Wasn't sure if "tendrils of darkness" and "vanish" were literal or just descriptive. So, in case this is a critter and not a spell, I'll throw a Know: Nature check in there (+8)[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 26, 2007)

Whisper
[SBLOCK]
You detect several auras. On the surface of the chest is a faint aura of Necromancy, but it is nearly obscured by a strong aura of the same school leaking out from inside the chest. Seria is surrounded by a cloud of Necromancy. It seems to be centered on her and radiating out several feet. There are also 6 transmutation auras emanating from inside the chest.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2007)

"There's still magic around her," the sorceress says grimly.

"It may just be residual, but lets not take chances. Necromantic...it might be negative energy. Midian, do you have any healing spells, or magic that channels positive energy? If not, we'll have to work out a way to move her without touching her, or that magical field."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 26, 2007)

OOC - forgot to answer Midian's question. To clarify, the tendrils were the result of a spell effect, not an actual creature in the chest. When they vanished, they faded away, not withdrew back inside.


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "There's still magic around her," the sorceress says grimly.
> 
> "It may just be residual, but lets not take chances. Necromantic...it might be negative energy. Midian, do you have any healing spells, or magic that channels positive energy? If not, we'll have to work out a way to move her without touching her, or that magical field."




The druid pulls the healing wand from his belt. "I have this," he offers. "Should I try 'healing' that dark water, do you think?"

He grimaces a moment and says under his breath, "Knew I should have paid more attention in spellcraft classes..."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2007)

"It _probably_ won't work," Whisper muses. "But it's worth a try. Be careful not to actually touch the dark field."

"Johan, do you have any rope?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2007)

OOC: Why do I remember bringing some down?  I don't have it on my sheet.

Johan shakes his head, "Nope, not on me.  I'm sure we can find some around somewhere on this ship."

Johan goes to look for some rope.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 27, 2007)

Johan quickly locates some rope floating amid the various debris of the cargo hold. With Midian's spear to give you some reach, you manage to get a loop of it around Seria's leg.


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Johan quickly locates some rope floating amid the various debris of the cargo hold. With Midian's spear to give you some reach, you manage to get a loop of it around Seria's leg.




"Let's see if we can pull her free of the dark water, first, or if the water follows her," Midian says, giving a tentative tug on the line. He'll pull lightly, so that Seria will move slowly and they'll have a chance to get out of the way if the "dark water" does, indeed, follow her like an aura.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 28, 2007)

The dark cloud around her does follow Seria's body as you pull her closer. Midian stops immediately before the aura can get any closer. A moment later however, the dark water around her seems to dissipate.

Seria
[SBLOCK]
You start to feel sensation returning to your limbs. It feels like pins and needles all over your body.


OOC - Failed fort save + rolled max for the paralysis duration!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2007)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The dark cloud around her does follow Seria's body as you pull her closer. Midian stops immediately before the aura can get any closer. A moment later however, the dark water around her seems to dissipate.




Midian shakes his head. "No good," he mutters. But as the water seems to clear up, he smiles. "That's maybe a good sign, no? Seria? Can you hear us?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 1, 2007)

With a moan, Seria barely begins moves her limbs before the pins and needles feeling forces her to wait a little longer.

"Yes, I can hear you. I couldn't move my limbs or even talk.Give it time and I think I'll be alright."

[sblock=ooc]Oddly enough I was out of town for a while last week, which just happened to be around the same time she was paralyzed.   [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2007)

"Sure you don't need mouth to mouth?" Johan inquires.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2007)

Satisfied that Seria will recover, Whisper inspects the chest again before the spell fades, trying to determine if the magic aura on it is still active, or is just the residue of a sprung trap.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 2, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Sure you don't need mouth to mouth?" Johan inquires.




With a chuckle Seria slowly gets up. "You had your chance when I wasn't able to move."

Curious as to what was in the chest that would need such protection, Seria waits for Whisper to finish whatever it is she is concentrating on before peering inside.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 2, 2007)

Whisper
[SBLOCK]
Both auras are still active and not the result of a lingering effect.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2007)

"The magic that affected you is still on the chest," Whisper warns. "It doesn't look like the kind of trap that only works once. There's also an aura of transmutation...I'm not sure why"

"If we could open it without touching it...via a hook on a rope, perhaps..."


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "The magic that affected you is still on the chest," Whisper warns. "It doesn't look like the kind of trap that only works once. There's also an aura of transmutation...I'm not sure why"
> 
> "If we could open it without touching it...via a hook on a rope, perhaps..."




"What about that cantrip you used on before, to draw the eel out of the ship?" Midian asks. "Seria's already opened the locks; could you use that to lift the lid of the chest from a safe distance?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2007)

"I'll try," Whisper agrees, "but it's power is very limited. If the lid weighs too much, it won't be able to lift it."

She makes slow grasping motions towards the chest with her right hand, chanting under her breath.

(Mage Hand to try to open the lid.)


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> With a chuckle Seria slowly gets up. "You had your chance when I wasn't able to move."
> 
> Curious as to what was in the chest that would need such protection, Seria waits for Whisper to finish whatever it is she is concentrating on before peering inside.



"Gah!" Johan says, with semi mock offense.  "What kind of man do you take me for?"

"If you can't get it open, I'll gladly try.  As long as you promise not to take advantage of me if I go stiff," He says, looking at Seria accusingly.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 6, 2007)

The heavy lid slowly creeps open, aided by a rush of trapped bubbles. It falls over the back of the chest with a loud thump. You see the dark tendrils of the magic spell trigger. They lash for an instant about as if seeking something to latch onto before they dissipate. Edging forward carefully, you peer down into the chest and see several objects sparkling inside. 
The first thing that catches your eye is a large, skeletal hand and arm bones. The tips are clawed with wicked looking nails. The color of it is strange though, as if it were not made of bone.
The second object is a large amber colored crystal. It is nearly a foot long. 
Last, there is a small wooden box resting on a cloth cushion.

Midian
[SBLOCK]
You begin to pickup another wave of uneasiness from your empathic link with Seeqir
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2007)

Whisper eagerly swims to the box to look inside (hopefully with Detect Magic still active...if not, she'll recast). She scans each item's aura, sampling the radiations of them to deduce what she can of their functions...and possible dangers.

"Interesting...a pity we can't use the chest. A lockbox with a permanent spell trap like that would be an excellent place to store these things on our ship until we get it back..."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 6, 2007)

Whisper recasts her cantrip and lifts the box out. The lid opens to reveal several gemstones and crystals resting in a velvet casing. There is a dusty rose colored prism, two spheres, one blue and the other pink and green swirled. There are also two dark red colored crystals, larger than the others. They look to be made of the same material as the larger shard still in the chest. Finally there is a clear, teardrop shaped crystal fragment. Each of the gems and crystals radiate transmutation auras of varying strengths from faint to moderate.
Beneath the box she removed is a small leather bound tome, now soaking up some of the seawater it has been exposed to.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 6, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Interesting...a pity we can't use the chest. A lockbox with a permanent spell trap like that would be an excellent place to store these things on our ship until we get it back..."




OOC - If you really wanted to take it, you could try to remove it from the deck. The base is bolted down but with some tools it could be removed or chopped free.


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Whisper recasts her cantrip and lifts the box out. The lid opens to reveal several gemstones and crystals resting in a velvet casing. There is a dusty rose colored prism, two spheres, one blue and the other pink and green swirled. There are also two dark red colored crystals, larger than the others. They look to be made of the same material as the larger shard still in the chest. Finally there is a clear, teardrop shaped crystal fragment. Each of the gems and crystals radiate transmutation auras of varying strengths from faint to moderate.
> Beneath the box she removed is a small leather bound tome, now soaking up some of the seawater it has been exposed to.




"Unless that's magic, too, we'd best hurry it out of here or whatever text it has will be ruined," Midian says, reaching for the tome. "We should probably get out of here, anyway. Seeqir's getting riled again. I'm not sure what it is, but if it keeps recurring like that, I'm keen to leave during a lull in its 'patrol.' We still don't know what took down that other ship..."

[sblock=OOC]Hmm. I don't suppose Mending could fix a slightly waterlogged book, could it?[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 10, 2007)

"That is very concerning," Seria says in reference to Seeqir's distress. "Let us get moving."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2007)

Whisper carefully takes the box and book...wrapping the book as well as she can out of instinct, since her clothes are just as watery as the ocean itself.

"All right, I think that's everything. Lets get back. My familiar doesn't seem anxious so conditions on the surface must be all right..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2007)

Johan loads up what he can and heads back with the others.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 12, 2007)

ooc - Are you going to take the other two artifacts as well? The large crystal and the hand?
Midian - Mending looks like it only takes care of tears and rips, but I bet something like Prestidigitation could dry it off.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 12, 2007)

Grabbing the large crystal and the skeletal hand, Seria looks to the others. "Back to the surface?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Grabbing the large crystal and the skeletal hand, Seria looks to the others. "Back to the surface?"





Midian nods. "Back to the diving bell and we can signal the others," he says, shining the light from his spear back the way they've come. "Carefully and quickly and maybe we'll have some luck this time."


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2007)

Johan nods, "Indeed, then I can help you girls out of your wet clothes," he says in a smooth, gentilemanly mannor.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2007)

Whisper gives Johan a wry look, and swims towards the door, meaning to peek out into the corridor to make sure it's clear...then head back towards the way out.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 13, 2007)

Swimming with the others, Seria quickly makes her way back to the bell.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 15, 2007)

You quickly make your way back across the cargo hold towards the double doors at the exit. You notice that there are a few more fish swimming through the hold now, perhaps attracted by the disturbance your fighting has caused. You pass by the other closed doors and make your way upstairs to the hatch leading out. You are about to exit the ship when Midian receives another growing feeling of apprehension from Seeqir. Carefully looking up and around, you immediately see the cause of his concern. A massive school of hammerhead sharks cruise slowly above the ship. You can see dozens of individuals, and more shadows farther out in the darkness. They don't seem to be unduly interested in you yet, but it is a long swim back to the dive bell across open water...


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2007)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> You quickly make your way back across the cargo hold towards the double doors at the exit. You notice that there are a few more fish swimming through the hold now, perhaps attracted by the disturbance your fighting has caused. You pass by the other closed doors and make your way upstairs to the hatch leading out. You are about to exit the ship when Midian receives another growing feeling of apprehension from Seeqir. Carefully looking up and around, you immediately see the cause of his concern. A massive school of hammerhead sharks cruise slowly above the ship. You can see dozens of individuals, and more shadows farther out in the darkness. They don't seem to be unduly interested in you yet, but it is a long swim back to the dive bell across open water...




Midian frowns. "I have a spell that can hold the attention of creatures, but certainly not this many. I knew I should have asked the waves to let me call on them to hide us; but no use dwelling on it.

"I can summon us a distraction or two, however. A water elemental might sweep up any sharks who approach us in its whirlpool, or I might be able to call several porpoises, who obviously know from shark-fighting. 

"And we can make use of Seeqir's ink cloud, if necessary."

[sblock=OOC]You know, I even debated whether or not to have Midian prep Hide from Animals. Ah, well, that still only would have covered three of us. Summon Nature's Ally II can get us a small water elemental or up to 3 porpoises, and if he does that using the slot for Lesser Restoration, he'll still have Animal Trance if necessary and the aforementioned ink cloud from the squid.

Also, I wanted to check on how far away we are. I think I found the previous post that said we're 30 ft. from the ship. Is that correct? If I read the swim rules, then, it should take us two rounds to reach the bell if we use full round actions to do it?[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 15, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Also, I wanted to check on how far away we are. I think I found the previous post that said we're 30 ft. from the ship. Is that correct? If I read the swim rules, then, it should take us two rounds to reach the bell if we use full round actions to do it?




OOC - Aye, it's not that far to the diving bell. I should have phrased it better and said something more along the lines of "it feels like a long swim back across open water".


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 15, 2007)

"All of those ideas sound wonderful Midian. We might be able to wait a bit also."  Seria says as she eyes the danger. "I am not sure how much longer we have until we can no longer breath water. Do we see if this school is just passing by or wants to stay? Either way, I don't like our situation."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2007)

"I suggest you summon enough porpoises for us all to hang onto," Whisper posits. "Then we let them swim us back to the bell. Even with us on, they should be a lot faster than we would be on our own."


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2007)

"A small distraction should give us enough time." Johan says.


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I suggest you summon enough porpoises for us all to hang onto," Whisper posits. "Then we let them swim us back to the bell. Even with us on, they should be a lot faster than we would be on our own."




Midian bites his lower lip. "That seems reasonable, though I'm afraid calling for animals is sometimes ... capricious. I might call three, but I might also only call one. I guess, if we have enough to aid us, we should do so, and if not, we'll go with the distraction."

With that, Midian closes his eyes. He cocks his head to one side, as if sorting through something, then he lets out a soft series of clicks and whistles as he pulls out some of mistletoe. He waves it back and forth not unlike a fin or a tail, and the party notices that the water just behind them in the hatchway starts to bubble and swirl...

[sblock=OOC]Okay, swapping out Lesser Restoration for SNA II, going for the 1d3 of SNA 1 critters (porpoises). Can I use action die on that number of summoned critters to max it out? In any case, calling them inside the ship so we can either make a break for it ourselves or use them and Seeqir to speed the process, depending on how many we get.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2007)

OOC: In theory no on the action die, but it's up to the GM.  Good call on the try though.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 17, 2007)

OOC - By the book, no it wouldn't since it only works on d20 rolls. However I think its a good plan and still in the spirit of what the rule was added for. Go for it!


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> OOC - By the book, no it wouldn't since it only works on d20 rolls. However I think its a good plan and still in the spirit of what the rule was added for. Go for it!




Midian's clicks and whistles are soon answered as, with a wave of slight pressure, the water is pushed aside for the appearance of a trio of porpoises. The druid smiles with relief. 

"Everyone grab a dorsal," he says, pointing to the summoned creatures even as he mentally nudges Seeqir to come to him. Holding onto the squid, Midian says, "Let's make a break for it, shall we?"

[sblock=OOC]Hooray for action points. Since the spell can only call three, the extra 2 points are burned off, but since it looks like I only would have had one before, it's worth it if this works. Hopefully between the critters' natural swim speed and some kicking on the characters' parts, we can make it to the diving bell with a single move action and still be able to hop inside before the sharks can really notice us.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 17, 2007)

Grabbing onto the porpoise's dorsal fin, Seria uses he legs to steady herself with small kicks as she is pulled towards the diving bell.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

Whisper grasps the dolphin's fin gingerly, as if expecting it to be slimy. Emboldened after the first hesitant touch, she grasps the fin more securely, moving above the porpoise's body and making sure her feet won't tangle with the aquatic creature's fluke.


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2007)

Johan resists the urge to grab one of the women and grabs one of dorsal fins and prepares to hold on.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 18, 2007)

With a joyful squeal, the dolphins dart forward with a burst of speed. The water rushes by you as you struggle to maintain a grip on the slick fins. The school of hammerheads are startled by your sudden appearance in their midst and many of them scatter before you. The dolphins cut through the center of them towards the diving bell. As you close in, you feel darkness sweeping in around you. Midian's light slowly fades out and at the same time you can feel it getting harder to breathe. At the last moment, the dolphins reach the diving bell and you thrust yourself forward through the open bottom and into the air bubble. Everyone coughs and gasps as you expel the water from your lungs so you can once more breathe the air. The dolphins beneath you swim in circles keeping a watch out for anything approaching. As soon as everyone is breathing normally once again, Johan yanks a rope inside the diving bell to signal the surface crew that you are ready to ascend. The trip back up is much slower due to several decompression stops you have to make. Finally, the bell is bobbing on the surface of the ocean and the ships crew throws you lines to help you climb back aboard.


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Now that's some good timing," the young druid says as the bell ascends. Slightly shaken, he recovers his composure as the group waits to re-encounter the surface, where he lends a hand in getting party, bell, and loot back on board.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

Whisper's little smile suggests she rather enjoyed the trip, but she doesn't offer comment save to cast a quick spell that seems to magically cause the water to fall out of her cloak and clothes to make a little puddle at her feet...and leaving her perfectly dry.

(prestidigitation)


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 19, 2007)

"That was interesting to say the least." Seria says as the group ascends in the diving bell.

Once her feet are back on the boat, she gives out a giant sigh of relief. "This is much better."


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2007)

"So, Seria, let me help you out of those wet clothes," Johan says, offering his arm.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 19, 2007)

"What a kind offer, Johan." Seria says with a small smile. "But I think I can handle it myself."

Turning to the others, she continues. "Lets meet in one of our rooms to discuss everything we came across down there. But first, I do need to get out of these wet clothes."


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Whisper's little smile suggests she rather enjoyed the trip, but she doesn't offer comment save to cast a quick spell that seems to magically cause the water to fall out of her cloak and clothes to make a little puddle at her feet...and leaving her perfectly dry.
> 
> (prestidigitation)




Midian smiles. "Nicely done. Does that effect work on paper? How did the book fare?" he asks Whisper.


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "What a kind offer, Johan." Seria says with a small smile. "But I think I can handle it myself."



"I wouldn't be a gentileman if I didn't offer," he says with a smile.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Midian smiles. "Nicely done. Does that effect work on paper? How did the book fare?" he asks Whisper.




"It should have been included...but the spell can't reverse water damage it already took..."

She retrieves the book and opens it gently, so as not to rip pages that might be sticky.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 22, 2007)

Once everyone is back on board, the crew gets to work securing the diving bell back in its cradle. The captain checks in on you briefly to ensure you are all in good health before heading to the stern to oversee the work.
Once everyone has dried off (magically or mundanely) you meet up in one of the cabins to pour over everything you've found. Whisper delicately pries apart pages that are stuck together doing her best not to damage the book any further. Some of the pages in the beginning and end of the book suffered the most but many entries are still readable. A brief review of the contents reveal it to be a journal penned by Brother Oallie, the man you were sent to find by the House. His journal documents a trip to an island here in the Lhazaar Principalities in a search for a rich deposit of Siberys Dragonshards. It would take a few hours to go over the readable entries to learn all the details. Upon further examination of the book, you think you might be able to salvage the damaged entries by carefully deciphering the marks and scribing them to fresh paper. 
Also in your possession are the plates and silverware, 6 small crystal shards, the larger crystal, and the skeletal arm and hand.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2007)

Taking a human guise for the moment, Whisper decides to catalogue the items, marking down each one's description, and adding to it comments on their magical auras.

"I suppose the question now is do we return right away...or check out that island first."


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Taking a human guise for the moment, Whisper decides to catalogue the items, marking down each one's description, and adding to it comments on their magical auras.
> 
> "I suppose the question now is do we return right away...or check out that island first."




Midian chews on his lower lip a moment. "Given what happened to the last expedition, I'm inclined to say we head back now. After all, that's what we were hired to do: find the ship and what happened to it. If the House wants to mount a full expedition again, I think that's up to them. 

"That said, I wouldn't mind digging through that log on the journey home to see just what the good Brother found. And if it's compelling enough, we might convince the captain to change course."


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 24, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Midian chews on his lower lip a moment. "Given what happened to the last expedition, I'm inclined to say we head back now. After all, that's what we were hired to do: find the ship and what happened to it. If the House wants to mount a full expedition again, I think that's up to them.
> 
> "That said, I wouldn't mind digging through that log on the journey home to see just what the good Brother found. And if it's compelling enough, we might convince the captain to change course."




"I agree, Midian."  Seria says as she sits on the floor of the cabin with her back up against the wall. "We were only sent out to locate the ship and its fate. What do the rest of you think?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2007)

"Probably wise," Whisper admits. "I'm just a little worried our patron will confiscate all this, and mount their own expedition before we can get there...then pay us a pittance for services rendered."


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 25, 2007)

"That situation has not crossed my mind. But what if we find out all we can from the book, take detailed notes, and if they do want to send an expedition to the island, we talk them into us leading it." Seria recommends. "And if we can't convince them, we find our own way there before they can send someone else."


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2007)

"We did what we were hired to do, and I'd guess we'd be rewarded well, and don't forget, we have the other cargo that's ours by right as well.  We can write down what we can and probably beat them to the expedition, particularly if we talk to the captain here.  Money talks you know."


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "We did what we were hired to do, and I'd guess we'd be rewarded well, and don't forget, we have the other cargo that's ours by right as well.  We can write down what we can and probably beat them to the expedition, particularly if we talk to the captain here.  Money talks you know."




Midian nods. "Indeed. And if we can't trust employers to reward us properly, we should probably take it as a lesson to choose better employers, or else seek out our rewards without a patron. Personally, I'm hoping we've chosen well from the outset. Now, let's see if we can't decipher these damaged pages..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2007)

OOC: I'll be traveling tomorow though next week, so you might not see much of me. NPC as needed.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 27, 2007)

OOC - Busy weekend, so will take me some time to write up the journal entries. In the meantime, go ahead and level up your characters to 4th


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2007)

(OOC - YAY! *paws greedily at 2nd level spells*  Are you allowing Spell Compendium/CompleteMage/CompleteArcane?)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 28, 2007)

OOC - Yes, all of the above


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2007)

OOC: Woho!  I'm traveling, so might be a while, but I'll up Johan   Almost done in fact


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 30, 2007)

ooc - Seria will be updated by the end of the week.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 31, 2007)

It takes hours of careful examination of the sodden pages to recover the damaged entries in the journal. The benefit of experience in copying ancient books back at the University helps an otherwise insurmountable task. You work well into the wee hours of the morning before you are satisfied with your work. 
The early parts of the journal are largely what you expected from your initial report. Brother Oallie, a dragonmarked member of House Tharask, set out with twenty men from Cliffscrape aboard the ship "Red Waters".  Oallie was chasing a rumor that a fishing vessel saw a meteorite fell from the sky and impact somewhere on Traglorn Isle. Though he mentions in his own journal that a siberys shard shower falling this far north is highly unlikely, his interview with the ships crew gave him confidence that a larger than normal chunk from the ring had fallen, potentially worth an immeasurable amount. The entries become more infrequent once the ship reaches the island, but each contains tantalizing information.

He describes Traglorn Isle as a beautiful, and dangerous place. The shores are rocky, barren, and slope sharply upward to the rim of a volcanic crater. The slopes were covered in lush jungle foliage. He made landfall on the northernmost shore in a deep, sheltered bay. It took his expedition a couple of days to find a suitable path up the mountainside. Once they crested the top, they had a breathtaking view of the interior. The volcanic crater stretched several miles across, and the entire interior was filled with a thick jungle. The southern end of the crater is lower and slopes downward, spreading out into a wider region with heavily forested ridges. The jungle interior was dark, humid, and filled with all manner of dangerous animals. Snakes, bloodthirsty insects, and large reptiles. The expedition was prepared for these hazards and had little difficulty with them.
They scoured the crater for nearly a week before finally locating the impact site. Oallie excitedly describes the crater as being filled with siberys shards and more scattered throughout the jungle surrounding it. He found that some of the shards in the crater had unusual properties. Some of them became attuned to certain magical spells and augmented them, while others gave strength or bound themselves to metal objects. His expedition was working on packing up as many of the shards as possible when disaster struck. A skeletal monster, unlike any creature Oallie had ever seen, attacked the camp. Nearly half of his expedition crew were killed in the initial assault. They were barely able to destroy the creature. Oallie examined the creature to try and determine what it had once been. Inside its ribcage, attached to the spine by carefully wrapped sinew, was a large eberron dragonshard. The skeleton itself was also unusual, the bones were not fresh but had been fossilized indicating they had lain in the earth for a long, long time. Oallie took the shard and one of the arm bones along with as many shards as he could carry. He sent out scouts to find a safe path back to the ship. Several hours later they returned and reported that they had found another expedition site on the crater wall. A large number of humans and humanoids were busy excavating the rock. From the mining site they saw massive bones being removed from the earth.
Oallie and what was left of his team fled the crater back to the ship. Along the way they were harried by an unseen menace in the jungle, and he lost more men before reaching the safety of the ship. They set sail for Cliffscrape immediately. His final, hurried entry notes that the lookout had spotted several sails on the horizon rounding the eastern edge of the island, and headed in their direction.


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian shudders. "Undead grafted to the powers of a shard?" he says. "Whoever this competitor is, I have issues with him already. 

"I think we've definitely made the right choice heading home first; I doubt whoever the captain encountered has abandoned the stake yet. Better to let Tharask know what's going on and return with backup."


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 1, 2007)

"Agreed." Seria says with a nervous tone. "It sounds like more people will be needed for an expedition back to the island. Do we ask to be a part of this, or do we find work elsewhere?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2007)

"That island sounds pretty interesting to me," Whisper says, rubbing her eyes. 

"And if the dangers can be braved, imagine it...dragonshards with strange powers free for the taking!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 2, 2007)

OOC: Back from the trip, should have Johan up soon.  I need sleep


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 2, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "And if the dangers can be braved, imagine it...dragonshards with strange powers free for the taking!"




Seria always wished she had the Courage Whisper had, but the sound of exploring the island and the shards free for the taking did sound intriguing. "Do you think we might be able to handle it by ourselves? With this journal we will be more prepared than Brother Oallie,but will that be enough?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2007)

"We certaintly won't if you doubt yourself like that," Johan says.  "Besides, this is better than anything I'd have expected to get into back in the classroom."

"At least adventure wise," Johan adds with a wink.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 4, 2007)

"Indeed, this will be better than anything we would experience at the school," the Seria says as she runs her hands through her damp hair. "But there were no dangers at the university. Maybe once we are on the island my mind will be elsewhere, and not as worried about harm."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 5, 2007)

The next morning the captain requests for your group to join her for breakfast. During the meal she asks if you have everything you need from the ship and listens to your plans to return to Cliffscrape. She asks if there was any cargo worth salvaging from the wreck, but after listening to your description of the insides decides it would not be worth the trouble. After the meal, the Captain orders the anchor to be raised puts the ship underway. 

The sky turns cloudy around midday and the sea becomes rougher. The deck rolls back and forth as the swells continue to grow larger. From above you the lookout shouts that he has spotted sails to the stern. The captain grabs her telescope and focuses on a distant speck. She watches it closely for several minutes before announcing that she sees two ships, heading this way and moving fast. As a precaution she orders the men to arm themselves and gets to work tightening the main sheet to squeeze out a little more speed.


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The next morning the captain requests for your group to join her for breakfast. During the meal she asks if you have everything you need from the ship and listens to your plans to return to Cliffscrape. She asks if there was any cargo worth salvaging from the wreck, but after listening to your description of the insides decides it would not be worth the trouble. After the meal, the Captain orders the anchor to be raised puts the ship underway.
> 
> The sky turns cloudy around midday and the sea becomes rougher. The deck rolls back and forth as the swells continue to grow larger. From above you the lookout shouts that he has spotted sails to the stern. The captain grabs her telescope and focuses on a distant speck. She watches it closely for several minutes before announcing that she sees two ships, heading this way and moving fast. As a precaution she orders the men to arm themselves and gets to work tightening the main sheet to squeeze out a little more speed.




"Do you think they could track the items we found magically?" Midian asks Whisper.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 6, 2007)

"I don't know Midian, that is not my specialty." Seria says as she grabs her crossbow. "Do you think we should be prepared to help?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2007)

"It's possible," Whisper admits. "Though to track at this range would require either some kind of magic I haven't heard of, or more power than we could ever hope to fight. But mages of that power wouldn't need ships..."

"It's more likely that opening the chest triggered some kind of magic alarm or warning ward and signaled them that these things were being tampered with."


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"We should definitely prepare for a confrontation," Midian says. "I'm not keen on trusting those sails are coincidental.

"There were professors that could make the wind shift in their favor. I only wish I were that advanced; I'd much rather outrun than outfight these folks. Still, I think I have a few favors I can use if it comes to it."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 7, 2007)

As the day progresses the distant ships grow closer. Soon you can make out their forms. The hulls are slim and ride high in the water, clearly not designed for carrying much cargo. The sails are painted blue and white to match the color of the water and the whitecaps. As they draw closer you can even begin to make out the shapes of figures moving about the deck and the ominous shapes of siege weapons at the bow. From their mast, you can see a white flag with a grinning red skull stitched to it.
Despite the captains best efforts, the ships draw near. One of them begins to close on your ship from the stern, bringing it into line of sight for your own weapons. She calls out, "Ready the Stern ballista!" and one of the sailors set to work manipulating clamps and levers to aim the weapon. With only one crew member manning the heavy winches, it takes an agonizing long time before the bolt is loaded. The sailor looks up at the captain who shouts back, "Fire!". The sailor slams a lever and the cable snaps forward, launching the bolt out. You see it flit across the distance between the ships in an eye blink, but it passes harmlessly over the deck, missing the pirates and failing to damage the ship. The sailor begins the slow process of reloading the ballista once more. Meanwhile, on the far ship, the pirates have begun maneuvering their own weapon to return fire. The captain continues to shout orders to the sailors who scramble to dump cargo, tighten the rigging, and readying hand weapons for boarders.


OOC - The pirate ship is still several hundred feet away, but closing quickly towards the port side. You think it will be alongside you in less than four minutes. The second ship is farther behind you, off on the starboard side. Other than waiting for the pirates to get closer, you could aid the sailors, man the siege weapons, or get orders from the captain.


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian quickly moves to the ship's ballista, giving what aid he can in reloading and firing the weapon. He keeps a careful eye on both ships, judging the distance as they approach and sorting through the natural favors he curried during the morning's meditation.

[sblock=OOC]Midian's longest-ranging spell right now still requires the ship to be within 140 feet, so for now he'll man the ballista.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2007)

Whisper sends her raven up to get an aerial view, and make sure these two boats were all that there was. She asks to see if it can count the men on deck while still staying at least two hundred feet away...well out of bowshot, she hopes.

She then reports to the captain to see what she can do to help while waiting for the ship to close within spell range.

(will post leveled version!)

Edit - Where's the RG thread? Anyone got a link? Sheet's ready to post but there's nowhere to put it. 

Also, I just took a Long range spell called Ice Knife, from Spell Compendium. So I can start shooting when the ships are up to 560' away.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 8, 2007)

Racing to the ballista, Seria uses what muscles and knowledge she has to help the crew load and fire the weapon faster.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2007)

OOC: There's an RG link in my sig (click on Johan).  Might be nice to just make a new one too though.  FYI, between work and new baby (Grand daughter), I might be sparce posting for a bit.  Don't worry, I'm still trying to follow along


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2007)

OOC= Johan has been updated.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2007)

(Whisper updated. Um...also, I am pretty sure we have more stuff than is on our sheets. I remember the assassins in particular having some stuff...and we had some money left after paying for the map. Does anyone have a -record- of what we got and what we spent so I can update my sheet? )


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 11, 2007)

no record here


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 11, 2007)

OOC - I forgot my flash drive at work, but yeah, there was a bunch of stuff on the assassins, the magical weapons from the first shipwreck, some vials and silverware from the second wreck. I'll pull it all up monday morning for you.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2007)

Not me.  I've been noting some cash, but not much, and nothing recient.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 12, 2007)

*Booty Sheet*

OOC - I believe this was everything

Equipment from the Assassin:
Scrolls:
[SBLOCK]
Lvl 1
1 Expedious Retreat 
1 Hold Portal
1 Identify

Lvl 2
1 Darkness 
1 Silence
[/SBLOCK]

Dagger & Ring
[SBLOCK]
Dagger +1 2,302gp

Ring of Climbing 2,500gp
(+5 to Climb Skill Checks)
[/SBLOCK]


Bounty on the Assassin: 400gp



1st Shipwreck Treasure
[SBLOCK]
6 Mithril chainshirts that glowed with a faint aura.

After the ship is underway again, Seria moves the locked chest off to one side and takes her time to closely examine the chest again. This time she discovers a series of runes carved into the wood and metal. She very carefully uses a small knife to alter the runes subtly. She takes a deep breath and tries the tumblers again. When she opens the chest there is a startling pop and hissing sound as foul smelling smoke suddenly rises from the lid. It looks as though she was able to successfully disable the trap and caused it to malfunction. Inside she find several objects, all wrapped in expensive red satin cloth. She sees two rings of silver, a small black ball, and two flasks that look like potions. 
She moves on to the three padlocked crates and checks them over. None appear to be trapped and she easily pops the locks off each one. Each crate holds a different object. The first holds a strange looking shortspear. The shaft is made of wood and is still covered in bark. It looks like it was just cut this morning! The second box holds a quiver of crossbow bolts, each one looking more like a needle with a hole tube at the end. Also in the crate is a bizzare looking crossbow with a crank and a magazine attached to the top. The third box holds a disturbing looking battleaxe. The metal is heat seared black and has thick red veins running from the outer edges of the blade all the way down to the handle. When you touch it, you can almost feel it pulsing with its own heartbeat. 

Detect Magic Results:
All six chain shirts glow with a faint aura of Abjuration. The spear has a faint aura of transmutation and evocation. The bolts in the quiver glow with a faint aura of enchantment. The axe glows with an aura of necromancy and evocation. The two rings glow with a faint aura of abjuration. The black ball glows with conjuration, as does one of the potions. The second potion does not glow at all.
[/SBLOCK]


2nd Shipwreck (Red Waters)
[SBLOCK]
Once the room is clear, Seria slips inside and begins moving debris. Amid the ruined table she discovers several heavy silver tankards, bowls, and silverware. She uncovers 3 tankards, 3 bowls, and 3 sets of silverware. 

Inside the Large Chest
Large Eberron dragonshard with a strong aura of necromancy, clawed armbone.

Inside the Small Chest
Whisper recasts her cantrip and lifts the box out. The lid opens to reveal several gemstones and crystals resting in a velvet casing. There is a dusty rose colored prism, two spheres, one of blue and the other pink and green swirled. There are also two dark red colored crystals, larger than the others. They look to be made of the same material as the larger shard still in the chest. Finally there is a clear, teardrop shaped crystal fragment. Each of the crystals radiate transmutation auras of varying strengths from faint to moderate.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2007)

(Holy my goodness...yes...a lot of stuff. And we only have 1 scroll of ID. Would there have been enough time for Whisper to use it on something? 1 hour casting time, I believe. And if so, are there any suggestions/requests about what she should ID? )


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 12, 2007)

OOC - Well you could always scribe the scroll of ID into your spell book and use it as often as you like, same with the other ones. Since you've had them for something like 3 weeks now you can do that no problem. You would have had time to ID the loot from the first ship as well. Probably not the second ship though since you were up all night working on the book.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 12, 2007)

Midian, Whisper, and Seria all quickly move down to the stern Ballista and aid the sailor in loading the weapon. With two people turning the crank, another loading, and the fourth making aim corrections, you are able to rearm the weapon within a few seconds. The second shot tears through the rigging of the pirate ship.
The pirate ship brings their own weapon to bear and fire. The bolt strikes the upper hull near the bow of the ship and splinters two planks. Luckily it is above the water line and the only water entering the ship at the moment is from the swells. 
Meanwhile Johan works with the sailors to adjust the rigging. He frees up one of the sailors to prep the forward ballista for when the pirate ship overtakes your ship. Their ship continues to close on you while the second ship hangs back a bit, remaining just out of ballista range. The captain shouts a warning that soon your the ship will be within bow range of the first pirate ship. You can see several pirates gathering near the bow of their ship with bows in hand. 


OOC - If you want to take over firing the ballista, here's the formula to roll: BAB+int. I'm removing the usual -4 to hit since you have help aiming and it's mounted in one spot. Normally it is just BAB-4 for medium creatures. You can then use the weapon to aim at specific targets, such as creatures or parts of the ship. If the sailor keeps firing I'll roll randomly to see what he shot at that round.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2007)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> OOC - Well you could always scribe the scroll of ID into your spell book and use it as often as you like, same with the other ones. Since you've had them for something like 3 weeks now you can do that no problem. You would have had time to ID the loot from the first ship as well. Probably not the second ship though since you were up all night working on the book.




(Er...Sorceror here.   No spellbook. Can't learn spells that way. )


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 13, 2007)

Seeing the damage the ballista caused, Seria keeps helping the sailor aim and load it.


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I don't suppose we can aim this thing well enough to take out their ballista?" Midian asks, trying to size up how far the ship is from them. If he can get close enough, he could call on fire to work its way through those archers...

[sblock=OOC]Heh. Looks like everyone's smarter than Midian, so I'll let someone else take the helm as far as actually rolling hits. Midian has Flaming Sphere prepped, but the ship has to be within 140 feet for him to actually materialize the sphere on their deck, so it'll have to wait, I think. He also has a shortbow, but the penalties at a range of 120+ are probably steep enough that it'll be better if he helps here for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2007)

Johan shifts over to the Balista once the rigging is secure.

Johan helps with the Ballista. (1d20+4+2=19) 

OOC: If the chain shirts are identical, 1 ID gives you all 6 of them.  Not sure how usefull that is to all of us though.  If the Axe from that chest (Battle or hand?) is magical, that'd be a good additon to Johan's arsenal, which is good since he's the brick (And a smart brick at that).


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2007)

"I can try to take the crew around the ballista," Whisper says, turning to cast a spell.

There's a blue flash of light, and something streaks away from Whisper on a long ballistic arc towards the enemy ship it strikes the deck, blooming into a shower of bluewhite mist!

(Ice Knife! Aiming intentionally at an empty space so as to get the 10' burst effect. To hit = 16 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1372884 , it does 2 damage (doh) within 10' of center, ref save DC 16 for half. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1372887 )


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 14, 2007)

Johan finishes tying off a sheet line and runs back to the ballista. Midian and Seria have just finished turning the heavy cranks that pull back the cable when he arrives. He helps the sailor make some quick adjustments, then fires! The ballista bolt streaks across the water with unerring accuracy and impacts on the enemy weapon. Their own weapon was primed to fire and the impact triggers it prematurely, the bolt fires low and disappears under the waves after a few dozen feet. The pirates are just beginning to clear the debris and reload the weapon when Whispers spell hits. A stinging shower of ice fragments erupts in the center of three sailors leaving them bleeding from numerous tiny cuts.
The enemy ship continues to close until they are approximately two hundred feet away from you. Their archers move up the gunwhales, raise their bows, and fire a volley at you. Luckily, even at this close range, the hail of arrows strikes all around you but fails to hit anyone on your ship. Two of your own sailors drop what they are doing and pick up two crossbows to fire back. 

OOC - Whisper: Doh, for some reason I had you written down as wizard. 
Johan: Yes, all the mithril chain shirts are identical. The battleaxe radiates moderate necromancy and minor evocation.
Midian: Next round they'll be in range for your flaming sphere


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 14, 2007)

"Nice shot!" Seria says with a smile as she continues aiding the men in reloading and firing the ballista.


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Johan finishes tying off a sheet line and runs back to the ballista. Midian and Seria have just finished turning the heavy cranks that pull back the cable when he arrives. He helps the sailor make some quick adjustments, then fires! The ballista bolt streaks across the water with unerring accuracy and impacts on the enemy weapon. Their own weapon was primed to fire and the impact triggers it prematurely, the bolt fires low and disappears under the waves after a few dozen feet.




Midian cheers as the ballista breaks apart, though he's quickly back to concern as the arrows pummel the deck. 

"So, Johan, do we try to breach their hull, or take out the archers?" he says, lending his arm one more time to cranking back and loading the ballista.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2007)

Whisper briefly considers magic missiles, but then discounts it. There were too many. This spell at least had some potential to affect several at once.

She incants again, moving her hands frantically in a circular motion, then compressing them together as blue-white mist spiraled inward between her palms and fingers. When she separated them again, there was a shard of magic ice hanging in the air between them.

With a loud report, she launched this one at the archers, meaning to detonate it at their feet, much like the last one.

To hit: Natural 20! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1374109
(not a crit since she wasn't aiming it at anyone. Too bad though. )

Damage: 2 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1374113

(bah...well, at least it's over a 10' burst. Same DC as before.)


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2007)

"The mast.  We'll pull away if they can't steer."

However, as good an idea in principle, the execution is poor, and Johans' team at the Balista misses.

Johan aims for the mast (1d20+4+2=9)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 16, 2007)

Johans shot passes over their deck and below the sails, just barely missing their mast. You hear the pirates shouting curses as they duck to avoid the bolt. Whispers bolt of magic explodes amidst their archers, causing them to scatter to avoid the hail of ice. The pirate ship continues to close and is now within 100 feet of your ship. You can now clearly see the figures at the sides. Most of them are human, but there are a fair number of dwarves among them. They are a wild looking bunch with long hair and beards. Their weapons vary from rapiers and scimitars to axes and gaffs. They don't seem to be wearing armor however, in fact most of them have stripped to the waist to show off their battle scars and tattoos. You see three large men in mixed among the other warriors who are carrying large grappling hooks attached to heavy ropes. Soon they will be within range to grapple your ship and send over their raiders. The captain shouts encouragement to the frightened crew, promising to reward the first man to take down one of the pirates. With the pirate ship so close, the forward ballista finally has an angle to shoot. Their bolt strikes the enemy's hull close to the water level, punching a small hole into it. A cheer goes up from the crew at the sight.


OOC - Did you decide which item you were going to identify with your scroll?


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> You see three large men in mixed among the other warriors who are carrying large grappling hooks attached to heavy ropes. Soon they will be within range to grapple your ship and send over their raiders.




Midian moves away from the ballista, pulling a piece of holly from his belt. 

"How about a little fire to add to your ice, Whisper?" he says with a grin. He makes a circle in the air with the holly, his words making something akin to the crackle of a fire. His eyes seem to light up as he mimes throwing something through the distance between the ships. Then, suddenly, a large ball of fire bursts into existence on the deck of the opposing ship, right in the midst of the grapplers, rolling into the first one even as the decking begins to burn.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Flaming Sphere, landing it on the first of the grappling-hook holders (or rolling it into him if possible). 

9 damage to that first man. Reflex DC 15 to negate. If nothing else, the "It ignites flammable substances it touches" should be useful, unless that deck's made of something other than wood. [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2007)

"We got one last shot boys, make it count!" Johan shouts as they let loose one last balista shot before drawing weapons.

OOC: Johan's last balista shot (1d20+4+2=23)  Bingo!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2007)

Whisper unleashes another shard of ice, trying to shape it this time with little sharp projections, hoping it will prove more damaging when it bursts. Magic, as they say, was a process of trial and error in the details. In a way, a rather cold way, it was kind of nice to be in a situation where there were plenty of test subjects for this new and rather interesting magic weapon that could be used without ethical qualm.

She wondered briefly if Johan felt that way when trying out a new weapon, or Midian when unleashing some mystery of nature he hadn't tried before.

Ah well.

(25 to hit, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1379323 , aiming for a point where she can hit as many in the 10' burst as possible. Ideally including the three grapplers. If she can't hit more than two, she'll aim directly at a grappler. Area damage: 1 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1379325 , or if doing damage to an individual: 12 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1379332 . Ref save DC 16 for area, or Fort save DC 16 or -2 Dex on single individual.)


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 18, 2007)

Helping the crew fire one more ballista, Seria then prepares to help fend off anyone who tries to board their ship.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 19, 2007)

Johan's final shot at near point blank range pierces the mast of the enemy ship. You hear a loud snap as a crack in the wooden mast expands above and below the impact point. "Well done!" shouts the sailor aiding you at the ballista before he picks up a large axe, abandoning the ballista now that the ship is nearly upon you. Standing at the railing, Midian and Whisper finish their incantations and conjure up two opposed primal elements. A ball of fire erupts on the deck of the enemy ship. One of the men holding a grappling hook is forced to drop it as he leaps out of the way to avoid the rolling flames. The decking of the pirates ship smolders and begins to burn. The grappler Midian nearly hit stands back up and makes a rude gesture at Midian. A second later however, a shard of ice the size of a man's forearm impales the pirate in the chest. He looks down at it with a confused expression on his face before he topples over the railing and disappears beneath the waves. The other two grapplers throw their lines at your ship. One misses the railing, but quickly hauls in his slack line to try again. The second manages to dig the heavy hooks into the railing. The hooks hold fast and the men heave and draw the two ships together. 

Map
[SBLOCK]

```
||       ||
   |PP|     |  |
  |    |   | X  |
 |     G| |      |
 |     P| |X 0   |
 |     P| |X     |
 | P0 PG--*      |
 |      | |X   X |
 |     P| |      |
 |    P[COLOR=RED]#[/COLOR]| |X 0   |
 |     P| |X     |
 |______| |_____H|
 |  P  P| |W FX  |
  |    |   |M   |
   |  |     |SJ|
    ||       ||

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
F : Captain Fairwright
X : Sailor
P : Pirate


H : Stairs
* : Grappling Hook
0 : Mast
# : Fire
```

Eventually I'll have to break down and buy a real mapping program =P
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Nov 19, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Holly still at the ready, Midian takes the slightest of steps before his words take on the clicking and chittering of insects. On the enemy ship, the air begins to shimmer, some large mass of something beginning to writhe as it forms...

[sblock=OOC]5' step to between Whisper and the captain, then he's casting Summon Swarm, calling a Spider Swarm to the enemy deck. I think the range lets him get it just North of the fire (which sits and burns this round, since he's not directing it). Spell takes a round to cast, so no bugs until next round[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 19, 2007)

*double post*


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 19, 2007)

Grabbing her crossbow from her hip, she lifts it and pulls the trigger aimed at one of the pirate grapplers.

[sblock=ooc]1d20+6=26 to hit (natural 20). 1d20+6=13  to confirm (probably not)

Damage: 1d8=4 +  1d8=5[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2007)

Johan charges one of the pirates, sword and shield in hand.

"cut the rope, and we should be able to pull away," Johan shouts.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2007)

Whisper hurriedly backs away from the boarding teams and casts a spell to help protect herself!

(Casting Shield on self for the +4 to AC...)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 23, 2007)

Johan moves down the stairs and across the deck to where the first pirates are beginning to leap aboard. The entire deck shudders as the two ships bump against one another. One of the pirates leaps across the gap between the ships and lands next to Johan. Johan lifts his sword at the last moment and impales the man as he lands. Johan wrenches his sword free and readies himself for the next attack. Two more pirates leap aboard and are set upon by the sailors. The sound of steel striking steel rings loudly across the ship. Seria's bolt strikes the Grappler who is pulling the two ships together. The man screams as it punches into his shoulder, but he maintains his hold on the rope. A pirate moves up behind him and secures the free end of the rope around the damaged mast. As the waves roll the two ships and strains the rope, you hear another loud retort as the crack widens, moving farther up the mast. 

[SBLOCK]

```
||      ||
   |  |    |  |
  |    |  | X  |
 |    PG||P     |
 |    P ||X 0   |
 |     P|| X    |
 |  0P-[COLOR=RED]G[/COLOR]-*J     |
 |     P||X   X |
 |      ||P     |
 |    P[COLOR=RED]#[/COLOR]||X 0   |
 |     P||X     |
 |______||_____H|
 |  P  P||WMFX  |
  |    |  |    |
   |  |    |S |
    ||      ||

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
F : Captain Fairwright
X : Sailor
P : Pirate


H : Stairs
* : Grappling Hook
0 : Mast
# : Fire
```

OOC 
Johan AoO (1d20+8=27, 1d8+3=8)
Johan AoO crit confirm (1d20+8=23, 1d8+3=7) 
[/SBLOCK]

EDIT: Go ahead and roll initiatives now


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

As the pirates start to board, the wriggling air on their own deck is suddenly filled with spiders, which immediately begin to swarm over the invaders still yet to cross over. Hoping his distraction is enough, and reticent to call on more of nature's favors with another, undamaged ship just out of range, Midian draws his shortbow as he steps back and to the side, letting loose an arrow at the closest pirate.

[sblock=OOC]Midian Initiative: 19. Also, since they appear on his turn, the spiders have the same initiative, I believe. Since they'd naturally be wary of fire, I'd assume they'd move to the pirates by the rope, since the deck's burning in the other direction. If they swarm over the pirates before they act, anyone in their area has to make a DC 11 Fort save vs. nausea.

Spider damage: 1, initial poison -3 Str, secondary -1 Str. poison is a Fort DC 11 save.

Midian Shortbow: attack 21, damage 3[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2007)

OOC: Johan Init (1d20+1=10) 

Johan attacks (1d20+8=9, 1d8+3=6), but the shift of the sea throws his attack off.

OOC: Ouch, bad miss.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 27, 2007)

OOC: Seria's Init (1d20+3=4) 

Slow to reload her crossbow, she eventually does and fires another bolt at the same pirate and strikes him again.

OOC: Seria's attack (1d20+6=20;  1d8=5)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2007)

Init 9   http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1395856
Magic Missile damage 9  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1395885

Whisper glides back even more and fires a pair of arcane bolts at the pirate manning the grapple line.

"Cut the rope!" she yells. "Concentrate fire on their archers and the ones trying to cross and cut the line!"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 28, 2007)

The sound of steel striking steel rings across the deck as the sailors and pirates begin trading blows. Midian completes his spell and watches as thousands of tiny spiders seemingly crawl out of cracks in the wood and out from under ropes and barrels. They swarm all over the two men holding the heavy rope. The bare chested warrior who threw the grappling hook swats ineffectively at the biting insects. He draws his scimitar and bellows as he prepares to leap over the railing onto your ship. He is struck while balancing on the rail by Whispers bolts of energy and he topples overboard. Midian raises his shortbow and sights in a pirate on the upper deck across from him and puts an arrow into his stomach. The second pirate who tied off the line to the mast retches and shrieks in an un-manly way as the spiders crawl up and over his face. He moves unsteadily across the deck towards the opposite side trying to escape the swarm. Seria's quarrel strikes his leg, slowing his retreat. The sailors have their hands full trying to hold back the pirates leaping aboard. The first set of pirates move away from the railing, allowing two of their comrades to make the crossing. The last grappler hurls his hook across and hooks onto the railing of your ship. He shouts triumphantly and begins tying the line to a ring set in the deck. The pirate Midian hit staggers for a moment, gripping the arrow with one hand and pulling it free. He then picks up a short spear and hurls it across the short distance between the ships. It scrapes along his ribs, coming close to piercing something vital. 





[SBLOCK]

```
||      ||
   |  |    |  |
  |    |  |[COLOR=RED]P[/COLOR]X  |
 |    PG[COLOR=sienna]-[/COLOR]*P     |
 |      ||X 0   |
 |     P|| X    |
 |  0[COLOR=sienna]----[/COLOR]*J     |
 |  [COLOR=Red]P[/COLOR]  P||X   X |
 |      ||PP    |
 |     [COLOR=RED]#[/COLOR]||X 0   |
 |     P||X     |
 |______||_____H|
 |  P  [COLOR=RED]P[/COLOR]||WMFX  |
  |    |  |    |
   |  |    |S |
    ||      ||

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
F : Captain Fairwright
X : Sailor
P : Pirate


H : Stairs
* : Grappling Hook
0 : Mast
# : Fire

Brown lines represent rope, Red "P"'s are injured pirates.
The spiders currently are in the two squares to the right of the ships mast.
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2007)

Johan swats at the rope (1d20+8=13, 1d8+3=5)  to cut off the hook by him


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 29, 2007)

Reloading her crossbow, Seria fires another bolt (1d20+6=19, 1d8=8) bolt at the injured pirate in hopes of bring him down.


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2007)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The pirate Midian hit staggers for a moment, gripping the arrow with one hand and pulling it free. He then picks up a short spear and hurls it across the short distance between the ships. It scrapes along his ribs, coming close to piercing something vital.




((OOC: Did Midian take damage, or was that flavor for a miss?))

Midian grunts as the short spear brushes along his side. He lobs another arrow, but his mind seems to have wandered; he has to worry about the ropes.

Seeing the first rope untended, Midian mentally pushes the fire on the deck, rolling it between pirates. The fiery trail it leaves across the deck ends as it rolls to the rope and mast.

[sblock=OOC]I suspect it didn't hit, but Ranged attack 11, damage 5.

Since Midian didn't move, he can use his move action to direct the still-going flaming sphere spell. Since it stops if it hits someone, he'll roll it in between the two pirates instead, trying to land it so that it sets both the mast and the rope on fire. Not sure how long it would take the rope to snap once it's on fire. The spell does 2d6 fire damage to creatures, but it only says "ignites flammable substances".[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 29, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> ((OOC: Did Midian take damage, or was that flavor for a miss?))




OOC - Woops, thought I had put that in the sblock, you took 3 points of damage.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2007)

Whisper glances to the rear deck of the pirate ship that has drawn alongside their own. On it are two pirates, close enough that they might leap over!

She turns and incants hastily, expending the last of her newly found power on another shard of ice that she pumps into the space between the pirates, catching both in the blast of frost and ice!

(Ice Knife! 16 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1399070 to hit the space between to create a 10' radius burst that catches both pirates and does...2 damage. Lousy luck on these... http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1399076 . Ref save 15 for half.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 30, 2007)

The flaming sphere lurches forward across the deck, leaving a burn trail etched into the wood behind it as it rolls towards the mast. The rope immediately catches fire and the decking smolders from the magical heat. On the opposite side of the rope, Johan hacks at it with his sword. The combined attacks sever the rope. The deck lurches unsteadily as the ships begin bumping against each other, now bound only by the rope near the bow. The gagging and retching pirate that fled the spider swarm nearly made it to the far railing when Seria's quarrel strikes his neck. The spiders that pursued him mill about before swarming towards the bow. The man that threw the grappling hook there manages to swat them off before leaping across the narrow gap between the ships and landing amid the sailors. One sailor stabs him with a rapier as he lands, but he shrugs off the blow and draws two handaxes. The remaining pirate screams as the spiders crawl all over him. The remaining pirates leap across onto your ship, and though Johan manages to strike one as he lands it wasn't enough to drop him. 
At the stern of the ship, Whisper finishes her incantation and another explosion of ice shards shower the deck of the pirate ship. Roaring with anger, the one that threw his spear hefts a falchion and leaps across onto the deck next to you. Captain Fairwright shouts at the sailor next to her to grab the wheel as she draws her own sword. The sailors and boarders down on the main deck continue to trade blows. The pirate that Johan struck is taken down after a furious exchange of blows with one of the sailors. Many of the sailors now sport bloody wounds, but they fight on with desperation.

Seria
[SBLOCK]
Out of the corner of your eye, you spy the second ship closing rapidly with you. It seems they are no longer content to wait to see how the battle goes.
[/SBLOCK]

Map
[SBLOCK]

```
||      ||
   |  |    |  |
  |    |  |[COLOR=RED]PX[/COLOR]P |
 |    [COLOR=Blue]P#[/COLOR][COLOR=Brown]-[/COLOR]*[COLOR=RED]G[/COLOR]     |
 |      ||[COLOR=RED]X[/COLOR] 0   |
 |      || X[/COLOR]    |
 |  0[COLOR=RED]#[/COLOR]   |J     |
 |      ||[COLOR=RED]XPX[/COLOR]   |
 |      ||[COLOR=RED]P[/COLOR]P    |
 |    [COLOR=RED]##[/COLOR]||[COLOR=RED]X[/COLOR] 0   |
 |     P||X     |
 |______||_____H|
 |  P   ||WMFX  |
  |    |  |[COLOR=RED]P[/COLOR]   |
   |  |    |S |
    ||      ||

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
F : Captain Fairwright
X : Sailor
P : Pirate


H : Stairs
* : Grappling Hook
0 : Mast
# : Fire

Brown lines represent rope, Red "P"'s are injured pirates. Blue # are the spiders
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 1, 2007)

With the pirate in close quarters, Seria drops her crossbow on the deck and draws her dagger. "The other ship is approaching Captain!" She shouts as she thrusts forward (1d20+2=16, 1d4=1)  in hopes that the others on the deck provide enough distraction for her to strike the pirate in a vital area. 

ooc - if Whisper engages in melee, Seria gets flanking. +2 to hit and an extra 2d6=10 sneak damage.


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2007)

OOC: What is G?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 1, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: What is G?



The G is one of the guys who was throwing grappling hooks.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

(I'm pretty sure you get flanking whether Whisper "engages him in melee" or not...he's surrounded by foes...Whisper HAS a staff, so she's threatening an area. She doesn't have to actually attack with it. )


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 6, 2007)

OOC - I'll have an update posted before this weekend, busy busy week.


----------



## jkason (Dec 6, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

As the pirate vaults the distance, Midian drops his bow and quickly draws his shortspear, stabbing out with it.

[sblock=OOC]You have to use Action die before success or failure is declared, but does that mean they have to be rolled all at once on IC? If so, feel free to disregard the second (not sure I hit even with that, anyway):

Attack 11, damage 3
Action die 6 makes Attack 17 instead[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 7, 2007)

Johan will move away to attack G.

OOC: Johan tries to smite G (1d20+8+2=15, 1d8+3+4=8)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 7, 2007)

As the pirate raises his cutlass to strike Whisper, Seria swiftly draws a dagger and plunges it into the mans side beneath the arm. The man screams in pain before collapsing onto the deck. The captain smiles and says, "Well done! Now concentrate on clearing the deck!" Seeing that Seria has dispatched the boarder, Midian fires an arrow down into the fray. He strikes a pirate who was trading blows with a sailor, nearly dropping him. The sailors seem to sense a change in the tide of battle. They press their attacks and cut into the enemy's ranks. Johan spots the large man that threw the grappling hook farther up the deck. The pirate sees him approaching and bellows a challenge. The man raises his axe to split Johan in two, but the paladin is too swift. He runs the man through, invoking his holy smite with a flash of divine energy. The man looks down at the sword in his chest, then at Johan. His face twists in anger for a moment before his eyes roll back and he collapses onto the deck. Demoralized, the pirates fight on desperately, but sense the battle turning against them as well.

Suddenly, there is another loud sound from the pirate ship. The crack in the mast expands a final time and the whole thing wavers wildly. With a groan of timber and the sound of snapping ropes, the mast falls and lands across the front of the pirates ship. The impact drives the nose down and severs the rope holding the two ships together. Your own ship is tossed about like a cork.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Make a balance check vs DC10, if you don't make it roll a reflex save to avoid slipping off the deck.
[/SBLOCK]

Map
[SBLOCK]

```
0|      ||
   |0 |    |  |
  000000  |[COLOR=RED]PX[/COLOR]P |
 |  0 [COLOR=Blue]P#[/COLOR]|*      |
 |  0   ||[COLOR=RED]X[/COLOR]J0   |
 |  0   || X[/COLOR]    |
 |  0[COLOR=RED]#[/COLOR]   |      |
 |      ||[COLOR=RED]XPX[/COLOR]   |
 |      ||[COLOR=RED]P[/COLOR]P    |
 |    [COLOR=RED]##[/COLOR]||[COLOR=RED]X[/COLOR] 0   |
 |     P||X     |
 |______||_____H|
 |  P   ||WMFX  |
  |    |  |    |
   |  |    |S |
    ||      ||

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
F : Captain Fairwright
X : Sailor
P : Pirate


H : Stairs
* : Grappling Hook
0 : Mast
# : Fire

Brown lines represent rope, Red "P"'s are injured pirates. Blue # are the spiders
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 7, 2007)

Stumbling slightly as the ship is jarred, Seria maintains her balance (1d20+3=11) and move towards the lower deck, with dagger in hand, to engage some of the pirates.

ooc - double move to get as close to a pirate as possible.


----------



## jkason (Dec 7, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Even as the ship bucks and topples, Midian's stance doesn't falter. 

"Guess I found my sea legs," he muses. Since his archery has proven useful so far, the druid draws his bowstring and fires again, trying to keep an eye out for how close the other ship has come. He has a few spells that might be useful, but unfortunately they'll require the ship to be nearly upon them.

[sblock=OOC]Natural 20 Balance roll
Bow attack 14, damage 4

Midian has a Warp Wood prepared that he can cast on the second ship's hull to start it taking on water / sinking, but it needs to be within 35 feet to be in range.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 12, 2007)

The deck lurches violenty as the ships tear free from one another. Most of the sailors and pirates keep their feet, but a few of them are not so lucky. A single sailor slams against the railing, his sword flying free from his hand as he tumbles over. With his free hand he grabs onto the railing stopping his fall. Two of the pirates also tumble over board. One manages to catch hold of the edge of the deck, but the second disappears with a scream into the water. Johan stumbles across the deck and hits the railing hard, knocking the wind from him. The deck dips beneath him and he pitches off the side. You catch a glimpse of him as he surfaces briefly. 
Seria moves across the deck to engage the remaining pirates still aboard the ship. Seeing their vessel half destroyed and moving away, their blows become less aggressive as they concentrate on saving their own skins. Midian uses this opportunity to put an arrow through the back of one of the pirates flanking a sailor. 

[SBLOCK]


Johan, Whisper balance (1d20+1=6, 1d20+2=20)
Johan reflex (1d20+4=9)





```
0|       ||
   |0 |     |  |
  000000   [COLOR=RED]P X[/COLOR]P |
 |  0 [COLOR=Blue]P#[/COLOR]| *      |
 |  0   | |[COLOR=RED]X[/COLOR]J0   |
 |  0   | | X[/COLOR]    |
 |  0[COLOR=RED]#[/COLOR]   |       |
 |      | [COLOR=RED]X PX[/COLOR]   |
 |      | |[COLOR=RED]P[/COLOR]PS   |
 |    [COLOR=RED]##[/COLOR]| |[COLOR=RED]X[/COLOR] 0   |
 |      | |X     |
 |______| |_____H|
 |  P   | |WMFX  |
  |    |   |    |
   |  |     |  |
    ||       ||

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
F : Captain Fairwright
X : Sailor
P : Pirate


H : Stairs
* : Grappling Hook
0 : Mast
# : Fire

Brown lines represent rope, Red "P"'s are injured pirates. Blue # are the spiders
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2007)

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Johan stumbles across the deck and hits the railing hard, knocking the wind from him. The deck dips beneath him and he pitches off the side. You catch a glimpse of him as he surfaces briefly.




"Johan!" Midian cries out as he sees the paladin fall into the water. Without thinking he reaches out to the squid he has bonded with, calling over the waves, "Keep him above water, Seeqir."

Trusting that his companion is far better equipped to keep Johan safe in the water than himself, Midian turns back to the pirates. Even as he fires another arrow, he calls out, "You're done! Surrender now and we won't feed you to the sharks!" Whether the distraction of his friend's watery peril or his desire to end battle is the cause, his bowshot goes wide, sticking in the deck near his target rather than in his chest.

[sblock=OOC]Between the Come and Work tricks, I think Midian should be able to Handle Seeqir  (free action. And at +14 to the check, I figure we don't need to bother rolling it. Let me know if you want a roll) to help out Johan. We didn't have him placed, but I figure the Jet ability (which gives Seeqir a 240' straight line movement as a full round action) ought to be enough to get him where he needs to be to support Johan.

Bow attack 10 ugh.

I don't think I can actually make an effective Diplomacy check, but his modifier is +6 if he can.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2007)

(gah! Sorry! For some reason I thought I'd posted here...nork...)

Whisper holds onto the railing with her left hand and raises her right. Down to force blasts...but that should be plenty to take on the last of the pirates.

Well, THESE pirates anyway.

She glances back at the other ship that was still coming.

(delaying action to cast Magic Missile on the first pirate to take an aggressive (attack) action...hopefully discouraging the others from joining him. )


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 12, 2007)

Seria waits patiently, with dagger in hand, ready to stab the first pirate to attack her or a sailor.

[sblock=ooc]readying an action to attack any pirate who doesn't head Midian's words[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 13, 2007)

Johan fights his way to keep his head above water, but barely.

OOC: Johan tries to swim (1d20+3-16=6) I think it's DC5 to tread water.  That took a 17...


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 14, 2007)

Johan struggles at the surface, but his heavy armor weighs him down. Just as you begin to go under, you feel something grappling you from under the water. Images of sea monsters flash through your mind as the tentacles wrap around your waist. A second later, Seeqir's mantle breaks the surface filling you with a sense of relief. The octopus tugs at you in spurts as it tries to drag your body towards the ship.

Seeing themselves outnumbered, a few of the pirates dive overboard rather than surrender. Two of them are cut off by the sailors before they can make it to the railing. They drop their weapons upon seeing that there is no other way out. 
With the battle won and the other ship being engulfed in flames, the surviving sailors let out a cheer. The least injured move to fix the sails to get the ship underway once more.


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I'm not much good with knots, but I'd suggest securing those men with some," Midian offers as he runs to the rail, searching the waves. He smiles in relief as he sees Seeqir working toward the ship, Johan in tow. Looking around for a mooring line or other long rope, Midian tosses a line to the paladin. 

"Decided the fight was too boring and you needed a refreshing swim, eh? Or was there some well-endowed mer-creature the rest of us missed sight of?" he calls to his waterlogged friend. 

[sblock=OOC]Is the other ship still closing on us? If so, how far away is it?

Possibly related: would there be a Concentration check to cast while treading water (probably with Seeqir's help)? I'm just pondering a li'l notion if that other ship's still on us.  [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 14, 2007)

As the remaining pirates surrender or jump ship, Seria watches as Midian tosses Johan a line. "I say you leave him down there. He was starting to smell and could use a bath."

Helping him get back onto the ship, Seria looks towards the other approaching ship to see how fast they are closing.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2007)

Whisper remains on the hindcastle, watching the other ship as the first pirate ship falls swiftly behind.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 18, 2007)

Midian finds some unused rope and ties it off to the railing before throwing it over the side to  the struggling paladin. With some help from a nearby sailor, they manage to haul Johan back aboard. Seeqir disappears back under the ship, presumably to hitch a ride by attaching himself to the hull. You have only a moment to steady him and make a bathing joke before Whisper shouts out a warning. A split second later a ballista bolt cuts through the air and impacts in the center of the deck. Splinters of wood hurtle through the air like arrows, showering one of the sailors. He goes down with a cry, a piece of wood as long as your forearm piercing his leg. The remaining ship has begun to open fire with their siege weapons now that you've cleared the wreckage of the first ship. You estimate that they are a mere 400 feet away now.









			
				jkason said:
			
		

> OOC
> Is the other ship still closing on us? If so, how far away is it?
> 
> Possibly related: would there be a Concentration check to cast while treading water (probably with Seeqir's help)? I'm just pondering a li'l notion if that other ship's still on us.




OOC - Yes, you could make a DC10 concentration check (same as a vigorous motion) to cast a spell while treading water if you wanted.


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Midian finds some unused rope and ties it off to the railing before throwing it over the side to  the struggling paladin. With some help from a nearby sailor, they manage to haul Johan back aboard. Seeqir disappears back under the ship, presumably to hitch a ride by attaching himself to the hull. You have only a moment to steady him and make a bathing joke before Whisper shouts out a warning. A split second later a ballista bolt cuts through the air and impacts in the center of the deck. Splinters of wood hurtle through the air like arrows, showering one of the sailors. He goes down with a cry, a piece of wood as long as your forearm piercing his leg. The remaining ship has begun to open fire with their siege weapons now that you've cleared the wreckage of the first ship. You estimate that they are a mere 400 feet away now.




Midian stares only a moment between the burst of wood and his actions. 

"Think I'm going to follow your lead and take a little swim, Johan," the druid says with a grim smile. He sprints across deck, diving into the water where Seeqir has come to meet him.

Grabbing hold of the squit, Midian whispers to it, though no one can hear him over the waves and the commotion. The druid takes a deep breath, then he and his companion streak toward the enemy ship, just below the surface of the waves.

[sblock=OOC]This may be entirely untenable, but what the heck, it sure seems cool: I think Midian and Seeqir use up all their movement / actions this round coming into contact, but next round, Seeqir's going to use his full round Jet ability to get Midian within range of the ship. Midian's planning to cast Warp Wood on a low section of the hull so that the ship starts taking on much water. I figure between whatever movement the enemy ship has this round and Seeqir's 240 foot jet, Midian should be within range by next round. 

If this is entirely too "crazy action flick," let me know and I'll amend. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

Whisper goes to the aft ballista and crouches down while it's loaded.

"I hope he's got a good plan," she says darkly, "Because I'm out of ice shards."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 18, 2007)

Helping Whisper with the ballista Seria eye Midian as he goes overboard. "I'm pretty sure he knows what he is doing. Whether it is smart or not is a completely different question."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 19, 2007)

Johan moves to the aid of the injured sailor while Whisper and Seria begin loading and cocking the rear ballista. You can make out a small crew at the front of their ship doing the same, readying another volley. The first pirate ship is now one hundred feet away and off to your port side. Smoke still issues from a burning patch of deck and you can see some of the pirates that dove overboard are climbing back aboard their ship. The second ship is closing in from your starboard side and is now three hundred feet away. Midian extends his arms and allows Seeqir to latch on with his tentacles before jetting away towards the other ship. The drag of carrying a person far less hydrodynamic than himself however slows him down. He manages a distance of 200' closer to the pirate ship. As he closes in though, you see archers moving to the railing. Three of them take shots at you and two of them strike Midian in the back. Beneath your arms, you feel Seeqir shudder at the impact, sharing your pain through your empathic link.

Seria, Whisper:
Next round roll your to-hit for the ballista. 

Midian
[SBLOCK]
OOC: 100' away still, next round the ship will be very close to you if you don't move any closer. I put you down as a heavy load for Seeqir and lowered his maximum speed by 20%, which seemed the avg formula used for reduced movement rates. That's how I came up with 200' instead of 240'.


2 hits
Pirate archers (1d20+3=4, 1d20+3=16, 1d20+3=17)
Pirate archers dmg (1d8=4, 1d8=4)

8dmg, you're down by 11hp total so far.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2007)

(can I Aid Another? for Seria? Her to hit will be better than mine. )


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 20, 2007)

(I was wondering the same thing, but realized mine would be better).


----------



## Bront (Dec 20, 2007)

OOC: Sorry, I missed an update.  Johan will help or man a Balista if he can, he's probably the best shot.


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Midian extends his arms and allows Seeqir to latch on with his tentacles before jetting away towards the other ship. The drag of carrying a person far less hydrodynamic than himself however slows him down. He manages a distance of 200' closer to the pirate ship. As he closes in though, you see archers moving to the railing. Three of them take shots at you and two of them strike Midian in the back. Beneath your arms, you feel Seeqir shudder at the impact, sharing your pain through your empathic link.




Midian hisses in pain, but does his best to reassure Seeqir. "So long as I can return their pain in kind," he whispers, nudging Seeqir to adjust their position to the furthest point where he knows his magic can reach. 

The druid reaches out one hand. "Once you were trees, and even now you hold the spark of the forest's soul. Twist, friends. Bend and open this vessel to the waiting waves."

Along the bottom edge of the ship's hull, the boards of the ship groan their answer, warping at the druid's call.

Smiling, Midian sucks in his breath again and falls beneath the waves, gesturing to the nearby squid to return them at best speed.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not 100% sure on how the mechanics of all this work, so feel free to nix part if I'm actually trying to do too much in a round.

I'm not sure if the ship gets close enough to cast before the archers have their turn or not. If it's close enough by Midian's turn, he'll just cast from where he is. If not, he'll direct Seeqir to move him close enough rather than hold and risk more arrow fire. 

Concentration Check with Action Point = 21, so I think Midian can safely cast. At fourth level, Midian can warp up to a Large object's amount of wood. I'm hoping that's enough to effect a significant portion of the wood at and below the water line on the enemy ship. 

As soon as he's used his standard action to cast, I figure he should be able to purposely sink below the waves at least a few feet as a move action. He can hold his breath for 28 rounds, so the two or three it would take to get back to the ship shouldn't be a problem. This SRD section  talks about penalties to attacks from land into water, though it's kind of confusing. Does Midian get an AC bonus for cover on top of extra penalties to arrows going through the water? Oi, math makes my head hurt. In any case, he's hoping that dropping below the surface makes him hard enough to hit that he can get back to the friendly ship in one piece. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 21, 2007)

Seria, Johan, and Whisper work together on steadying the unwieldy ballista as the ships deck pitches with the waves. Their shot flies straight and true, striking the forward ballista team and sending bodies flying. Midian, being nearly within touching distance of the ship, hears the pained shouts clearly. Not that he can spare his attention for that, he has enough on his mind trying to avoid a hail of arrows, keep afloat, and cast his spell at the same time. The wood of the ship seems to shudder and ripple as his spell takes effect. The timbers creak and groan as the wood tries to flex like a living thing. He has only an instant to see the changes take hold before Seeqir yanks him below the waves as a flurry of crossbow bolts pepper the surface. 

The enemy ship continues to close on you, and you've lost sight of Midian. The ship is nearly on top of you when it seems to pause, then begin to slow. You realize the whole front end of the ship is beginning to slope forward. The pirates seem to notice it as well. Fewer arrows are cast your way as the pirates rush to try to stop the flooding. A few minutes later and you are finally out of bow and ballista range. With a start, you realize Midian is still missing. You are about to call for the ship to be turned about when one of the sailors shouts and points over the side. Midian has resurfaced near the ship and you hurriedly throw him a line. 



OOC 
[SBLOCK]
Good idea on the warp wood spell, you've managed to stop the second ship and after a few hours they will be nothing more than a dot on the horizon. I won't be able to post much until after the holidays, so I will see you all then!

Whisper, Seria, aid another (1d20+4=7, 1d20+6=12)
Johan + 1 aid another (1d20+8=26)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2007)

"Well done everyone," Johan says as the ship sails away from the others.

OOC: Happy holidays folks.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 22, 2007)

"Well done Midian. Was there a stopper down there you pulled?" Seria says as the druid is brought back onboard and continues with a smile. "Not entirely sure what you did, but it seemed to work. You have my many thanks."

OOC: Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2007)

Whisper grins as she comes forward to meet Midian.

"I guess I can't call you backwoods anymore," she says teasingly. "That was an excellent idea you had."

(merry christokwanzakah all!)


----------



## jkason (Dec 25, 2007)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian chuckles weakly as he's hauled aboard. Clearly exhausted from his aquatic adventure, he sinks to the deck, smiling.

"Every once in a while talking to trees comes in handy," he says, playing along. Looking back to the other ship as it falls behind, he says. "If only it were as easy to talk our decks into repairing themselves. Let's see to the wounded and the damage while we've got a breather, shall we?"

((Happy Holidays to all.  ))


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 31, 2007)

After a few hours the two pirate ships are mere specks on the horizon. The Stalwart Mariner catches a favorable wind and soon you are well out of danger. Of your number you lost two of your sailors, but between Midian and Johans healing skills you are able to heal the other injured crew members. Eight pirate bodies lie on your deck, a several more were left behind on the enemy ship. The captain orders the bodies stripped of their possessions and thrown overboard. The two captured pirates are put in chains and taken below to one of the storerooms that has been converted into a makeshift brig. The rest of the crew work on fixing the damage to the ship.


The rest of the journey back to Cliffscrape is relatively uneventful. A few minor storms and a few tense moments when you spot sails on the horizon, but no further trouble. You will have the opportunity to interrogate your prisoners on the way back if you like. The captain plans on turning them over to the authorities in town.



Loot
[SBLOCK]
4 MW Rapiers
4 MW Scimitars
1 MW Greataxe
8 sets of leather armor
500gp worth of jewelry (rings, earrings, armbands)
2 rings with a faint transmutation aura.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jan 1, 2008)

If any of the crew would like some of the items, Johan thinks it's only fair, and they can have some of the Masterwork items, and split some of the gold and sale of the leather armor (Half sound good?).  The rings are of interest though.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2008)

(blargh...where's the OOC thread...oh well, before I post IC, I need to know if there's a Magic Item Compendium item available. It's called an Artificer's Monocle...it's designed to let an artificer, or spellcaster who can cast Detect Magic, identify the features of magic items. If you don't have MIC, I can edit this post with the specifics of its cost and working)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 2, 2008)

OOC:
The captain will take the 4 MW scimitars to outfit the crew. Any gold you give them the captain will turn over to the families of the two fallen sailors. The rings are all yours.

Whisper:
Yes, you can get that item in Cliffscrape. You've got a good collection of magic items by now that I'll post when you reach town.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 3, 2008)

With the equipment of the pirates stripped and divided, Seria takes a rapier and tucks it into her belt. At some point on the journey back home, Seria makes her way down into the brig to question the pirates. She takers her time, focusing on questions such as to where their allegiances lie, who ordered the attack, were they looking for something in particular?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2008)

Whisper accompanies Seria to question the pirates, but lets her go first....remaining only a shadowy, masked figure behind her. Never speaking, rarely moving.

Show Seria's tactics prove ineffective, she moves forward and incants a spell which tugs at the pirates minds, bending them to her will... If the spell succeeds, she repeats Seria's questions to the now, hopefully more pliable captive.

(Charm Person DC 15, should they prove difficult...Cha checks as needed to convince them tot alk.)


----------



## Bront (Jan 4, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (blargh...where's the OOC thread...oh well, before I post IC, I need to know if there's a Magic Item Compendium item available. It's called an Artificer's Monocle...it's designed to let an artificer, or spellcaster who can cast Detect Magic, identify the features of magic items. If you don't have MIC, I can edit this post with the specifics of its cost and working)



OOC: I think I have a link to it in my sig.  

Edit: Yep.  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=143477


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 4, 2008)

The pirates prove to be stubborn during the questioning. Seria's threats yield some basic information from them, that they work for the Cloudreavers patrolling the ocean around the island. They aren't privy to any of the captains orders, other than that they had free reign to attack and capture any ships in the area. You get the impression there hadn't been much activity lately, but they admit that a month ago they did overtake and sink a larger ship flying the Tharask flag, which you conclude was Brother Oallie's ship. Despite their position as captives, they remain staunch that their crew mates will hunt you down and pay you back. 

Whispers spell takes hold on one of the captives. Once separated from the influence of his partner, Whisper and Seria find him far more pliant to their questioning. They discover that the ships are part of a larger fleet that has a port on the far side of the island. There is one other ship assigned to patrol the ocean around the island and several smaller supply ships that make regular runs to the island. Some come from the cities in the area, others from ports controlled by the Cloudreavers. The man knows nothing of the islands interior, or what takes place there. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Any other specific questions you want to ask during your interrogation time can be posted in sblocks, I'm going to move us on to the town now.


Pirate save vs Charm Person (1d20=5)
Whisper Charisma check (1d20 4=15)
Pirate Opposed Charisma check DC15 (1d20 1=2)
[/SBLOCK]


You arrive once more in Cliffscrape after a week and a half of steady sailing, the strong wind at your back hurrying you home. It feels good to be back on dry land after nearly a month at sea, though it does take a while to get your land legs back.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 5, 2008)

Though she enjoyed sailing on open water, Seria is glad to finally have her feet on some solid ground. "Now what?" Seria asks to the others. "I suggest we send a report back to Noble Qui ap'Gwyddi detailing the fate of the ship? We found the ship, we found the pirates, but no sign of Brother Ouillie besides the journal. And what of the island?"

[sblock=pirate questions]At the mention of their attack on Brother Ouillie's ship, Seria asks if there were survivors? If so, what happened to them?

At the mention of the Cloudreaver port on the island, Seria asks some more questions. Roughly how many Cloudreavers inhabit the island? Do they allow non Cloudreavers to use the port for trade? How many ships in port at a time?[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jan 6, 2008)

"Perhaps the Island should be left out of the explanation for the moment," Johan suggests.


----------



## jkason (Jan 7, 2008)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Perhaps the Island should be left out of the explanation for the moment," Johan suggests.




"Really?" he asks, looking innocently confused. "Part of the fate of the ship was surely where they wound up: the island. I thought we were talking about asking the house for reinforcements to return, or have we decided to let that dragon sleep?"


----------



## Bront (Jan 10, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Really?" he asks, looking innocently confused. "Part of the fate of the ship was surely where they wound up: the island. I thought we were talking about asking the house for reinforcements to return, or have we decided to let that dragon sleep?"



"We should feel out what they know of the Island first.  Perhaps it is best to play that by ear," Johan says.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2008)

Whisper nods, seeming a little surprised at the paladin's words, but approving.

"Let them reveal themselves by the questions they ask," she advises. "A trove like that on the island is definitely enough to catch the eye of a House."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 10, 2008)

Pirate Answers
[SBLOCK]
When questioned about the attack on Oallies ship, the pirate answers that a handful of cowards surrendered. Some were immediately put to the sword, others taken to the brig, and the captain was drug behind the ship on a rope until the sharks took him. The ones the captain put in the brig were later transfered off the ship at the port.

The pirate does not know an exact number, but guesses that nearly three dozen Cloudreavers and two dozen slaves inhabit the port town. No other ships are allowed to approach the island and so any ship that is not one of theirs that shows up in port would be attacked. The ships that patrol the island come in to port every few weeks to resupply. Supply ships arrive once or twice a month. There are usually two ships in the harbor that do not go on patrols or make supply runs, though he doesn't know what they are for.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 14, 2008)

It is early afternoon when you are finally admitted to see Creidan at House Tharask. He is joined by a scribe who records your words as you regail him with the story of your adventure. He listens with hands folded on the desk in front of him, occasionally asking for clarification on certain points. He looks disappointed when your tale is done. "It is a terrible loss, not only the ship, but of the dozens of sailors and Brother Oallie. He was an expert in his field and but always cursed with bad luck. He could find dragonshard fields but often at great cost to his expeditions resources. I am glad at least that you were able to destroy two of the pirates ships and capture two of them. They will receive swift justice, I assure you. Tell me though, did you find anything to show that Brother Oallie was on the right track? The leaders of the House were reluctant to provide him with funds for yet another expedition and it would be good to show that he was vindicated in his conviction."

OOC - I wasn't sure how much you want to tell him. He will know that Oallie was headed to "a island" and the general location, but Oallie kept everything hushed up in fear of someone getting there before him. If you mention the journal or the large dragonshard you discovered he'll want them for study before sending his report on to the Noble.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2008)

(hee...Whisper agrees with Johan on this one, though she won't put up a stink if the others want full disclosure. She says there may be rogue elements within the house...though it's fairly clear she's torn between being a hero to Tharask and reserving potentially valuable info to herself and a few friends.)


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 16, 2008)

(Seria agrees with Johan and Whisper. We can give the house more information later or when we deem necessary).


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 16, 2008)

You indicate to Creidan that there wasn't enough information on the wreck itself to indicate one way or another. You only mention that the ship was empty except for the bodies of the dead sailors, and no one matching the description of Oallie was found. Creidan looks disappointed, now having to explain the loss to the heads of the house.  "I will put that in my report then, how disappointing. That's not your fault though. I am satisfied with your performance and will be sure to give you a fair evaluation in my final report to Noble Qui ap'Gwyddi. At this time I have no further work to offer you, however if you decide to remain in the region let me know. New situations requiring talented individuals come along every day. If Noble Qui ap'Gwyddi has any further work for you as well I will be sure to pass it along." With that said, he writes out a payment note for the local bank. The note contains a payment of 800gp per person.

Outside the sun is dropping lower in the sky, sunset is only a few hours away. Your bags are heavy with salvaged items from the two shipwrecks and the pirate attack. The inn you stayed at previously is only a few terraces down, but there are a dozen more in town you could choose from. The bank and shops will be open until sundown if you want to cash your bank note or do something with your salvage.


----------



## Bront (Jan 17, 2008)

Once they're free and clear, "So, we should do some quick research here so we can find out about the island and not put off our employer too much with out delay if we decide to disclose this info.  Looks like it's time to hit the books."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 25, 2008)

The memories of the last attack and the loss of Jaron moves you to find accommodations at a different inn during your stay. You locate an out of the way inn a few terraces above the dock district. There Whisper uses one of her scrolls to identify the magical chain armor. Once the value of the items were assessed, you set out to locate an armorer willing to take them off your hands. An hour and some bartering later, you finish fencing your armor and purchasing a monocle. Whisper spends the rest of the evening sorting through and identifying the valuables. Johan, Seria, and Midian spend their time discussing what to do about island and how to mount an expedition. They eventually come to the conclusion that the costs involved would be beyond their means and decide to turn over what they know to House Tharask. 

The next morning the group returns to meet with Creidan. You tell him about the waterlogged journal, mentioning that you needed to have it magically repaired and transcribed in order to read the contents (a truth, but leaving out when you had done this). Once you knew what was in the journal, you decided to return and discuss the grave implications. Creidan seems unhappy that the information was left out, but hides it well. He questions you further about the contents of the journal until he is satisfied nothing else about the original expedition has been left out. He agrees that there is a possibility that there may be other survivors, and even if there isn't, the House needs to know about this mining operation. He tells you that he is going to start to put together a follow up expedition, this one better prepared for hostilities. He tells you that he will contact you in a few days once he has begun the preparations.

OOC - You'll have 5 days in town for buying, selling, crafting, or ordering any equipment you want.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 30, 2008)

OOC
Be sure to check out the OOC thread. We're dividing up the loot and if nothing else is claimed the rest will be sold off.Click here for OOC thread


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2008)

(OOC - We may want to start a new IC thread, just to keep this one from getting too cluttered...this seems like a good breaking point.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 6, 2008)

OOC
Okay, I created a new thread Here


----------

